# Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF



## Herbynor (11. April 2010)

Umfrage 
wer ist dafür oder dagegen, dass sich die Angelverbände DAV und VDSF zusammenschließen, denn wir werden nicht gefragt, wie es in Deutschland üblich ist.

Ich bin nicht dafür, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. 


MfG Herbynor


----------



## Gallerts (11. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage wehr ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV, FDSF*

Es gibt sicher einige Vorteile die sich aus dem Zusammenschluss ergeben - z. B. billigere Gastkarten (NOK!!!)

Andererseits sollen sich doch die Verbände den Kopf einschlagen - dem Angler am Fluss oder Teich ist das Alles völlig egal.


----------



## Dunraven (11. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage wehr ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV, FDSF*

Also ist dieser Herr Wehr aus der Überschrift nun dafür oder dagegen?
Ich bin dafür. Begründung ist einfach, im Moment macht der VDSF eine Drehung um 180 Grad, und es ist einfach schön wenn man einen Verband hat der sich entschließt ausnahmsweise einmal doch etwas für seine Mitglieder zu tun statt nur gegen sie zu arbeiten. Damit kommt aber ich der Punkt der mir Angst macht. Nicht das sie nach dem Zusammenschluß wieder die Meinung ändern und wieder auf den Kurs gegen die Angler einschwenken. Ich hoffe sie behalten den DAV Kurs da dann auch weiterhin bei.


----------



## Aalschnacker (11. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage wehr ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV, FDSF*

auf jeden Fall dafür..... größerer Verband = mehr Möglichkeiten

Aalschnacker


----------



## gründler (11. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage wehr ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV, FDSF*

Ohne angehängte Umfrage mit ja oder nein,wird es hier wohl eher mau werden.

Und in Angelm Allgemein währe der Trööt auch besser aufgehoben um ansatzweise ein Bild zu bekommen.

Oder wer zählt hier nachher aus??? Die Mods damit sie auch mal was im Ab an Arbeit haben,oder der TE ^^ ^^

Aber vieleicht erbarmt sich ja ein Mod.und hängt eine Umfrage mit dran,und verschiebt es in ein Fach wo es eher was bringt wie in Plz 2.

Bitte nicht Persönlich nehmen TE.


Ich enthalte mich im übrigen aus eigenen gründen ob es gut ist oder nicht was da passieren soll.

|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage wehr ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV, FDSF*



Dunraven schrieb:


> ... Damit kommt aber ich der Punkt der mir Angst macht. Nicht das sie nach dem Zusammenschluß wieder die Meinung ändern und wieder auf den Kurs gegen die Angler einschwenken. Ich hoffe sie behalten den DAV Kurs da dann auch weiterhin bei.



Der Punkt der dir Angst macht, überwiegt bei mir, weshalb ich gegen den Zusammenschluss bin.
Ich vermute der VDSF ist im Moment nur deshalb so "anglerverträglich", weil sie was erreichen wollen.
Haben sie ihr Ziel erstmal erreicht, werden sie genau da weiter machen, wo sie aufgehört haben u. uns eher schaden als nutzen.


----------



## gründler (11. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage wehr ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV, FDSF*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Haben sie ihr Ziel erstmal erreicht, werden sie genau da weiter machen, wo sie aufgehört haben u. uns eher schaden als nutzen.


 

Vieleicht kommt ja dann die Angler-Revulotion ^^ 

|wavey:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage wehr ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV, FDSF*

*

Könnte nicht mal einer der Mods diese Überschrift ändern?*


*Trotzdem munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
....................................*

.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage wehr ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV, VDSF*

Themantitel bearbeitet und Thema verschoben. Eine Umfrage kann ich hier nicht draus machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage wehr ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV, VDSF*

Da steht aber immer noch: *wehr*
:q:q:q


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV, VDSF*

Wehr ist Wer, und als Foernmod kann ich auch ne Umfrage dranhängen.

Und hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2899220#post2899220

gibts ne Diskussion darüber.


----------



## Andal (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april2010/standpunkte-stammtisch-verbandsfusion.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ich hoffe zumindestens, daß unser Gewässerpool hier im Osten nicht nur überfallen wird von den Kameraden aus dem Westen.

Sondern uns im Gegenzug auch unbürokratisch und zum gleichen Preis ermöglicht wird, dort die Vereinsgewässer zu beangeln.:g

Evtl. auf der Basis einer Austauschkarte für alle Gewässer des Landesverbandes, so wie es in M/V und Brandenburg schon seit Jahren Gang und Gebe ist.:m



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ich kann Eure Bedenken bezüglich der Gewässerpools ja verstehen, auch wenn ich den Einfall marodierender Horden nicht ganz glaube.
Aber bei allem Verständnis, dass ist die kleinste Gefahr die durch eine solche Fusion ins Haus steht. 
Es geht um´s angeln allgemein, darum die letzten Freiheiten zu behalten und verlorengegangenes Terrain zurückzugewinnen. 

Der Grundstein dafür, angeln alleine auf den Nahrungserwerb zu beschränken, ist schon lange gelegt. Und selbst das kann man noch einschränken und uninteressant machen. 

Was nutzt ein Gewässerpool, wenn man kaum noch darin angeln darf ?


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Was ändert sich denn dadurch für mich (normalsterblicher Gastangler am Fluss)?


----------



## andyblub (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dafür, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.


 
Es gibt gesellschaftliche Institutionen, da ist Konkurrenz nicht zu Gunsten der Allgemeinheit. Frag mal den Dörfler, der sich heute freut wie selten und kurz die privatisierten Busse fahren, weil das Gebiet sich "wirtschaftlich nicht mehr lohnt". Glücklicherweise fährt die Bahn auch noch spät in der Nacht (natürlich nicht überall), obwohl nur 2 Leute drin sitzen - bei einer privaten Bahn sähe das anders aus!

Zugegeben, bei den Angelverbänden kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber gerade bei solchen Repräsentanten, in diesem Fall "die Angler", ist es meist sinnvoll einen zentralen Verband zu haben, da die Stimme mehr wiegt. Dass an der Basis unterschiedliche Interessen und evtl. Benachteiligungen befürchtet werden ist aber auch klar (siehe EU als "Dachverband", dem viele nicht gerade positiv gegenüber eingestellt sind).

Die Gefahr ist, dass statt einer Reform, die eine deutliche Verschlankung der Regularien zur Folge hat, das Gegenteilige in kraft tritt: Ein selbsterhaltender Bürokratierungsprozess, der alles weiter verkompliziert, denn niemand möchte auf die alten Rechte, Befugnisse, Extrawürste verzichten und sich dem Gegenüber unterwerfen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Was ändert sich denn dadurch für mich (normalsterblicher Gastangler am Fluss)?



Genau die Frage haben sich zahlreiche unorganisierte und uninteressierte organisierte Angler in den 90ern gestellt. 
Hat man denen gesagt, Du darfst demnächst nicht mehr mit lebendem Köfi angeln, keinen Setzkescher mehr verwenden oder nicht mehr an Wettfischen teilnehmen, kam zur Antwort: " Ach watt, das hat es schon immer gegeben und warum sollte das geändert werden ". 
Noch früher hätte man jeden für Geisteskank erklärt, wenn man zum angeln eine Prüfung ablegen sollte. 

Und auch heute ist es das Gleiche Problem. Lass " die da oben mal machen ", mich betrifft das ja nicht. 

Doch, tut es. Wer weiß, ob wir demnächst noch Nachtangeln dürfen. Ist ja teilweise schon verboten. 
Wo wird die Reise der freien, sprich unorganisierten Angler hingehen ? Kannst Du zukünftig überhaupt noch fischen, wenn Du nicht über einen Verein dem Verband angehörst ? 
Darf man zukünftig noch ungewollte Fische zurücksetzen ? Bereits jetzt hat der VdSF sich auf die Fahnen geschrieben, dass der Fang von Fischen unabingbar mit deren Verwertung verbunden ist. Das ist *noch* kein Gesetz, wer verhindert in Zukunft, dass es eines wird ? 

Mit der Fusion entfällt der Kampf um Mitglieder. Damit entfällt auch die Notwendigkeit für das Gehör für die Sorgen und Wünsche der Angler. Entscheidungen werden in Gremien getroffen, die durchgängig mit einer Sorte Fahnenträger besetzt sind. Wer legt ein Veto ein ? Wer schwimmt da gegen den Strom ? Mit der Vereinigung entsteht ein Machtpotential, welches sich zum Wohl der Angler auswirken könnte, diese aber gleichzeitig  auch einer absoluten Hilflosigkeit ausliefert. In einem solchen Moloch von der Basis aus etwas gegen dessen Willen durchsetzen zu wollen ist schlichtweg unmöglich. 
Last not least entfällt für den Angler über die Vereine die Wahl sich des Verbandes anzuschließen, der die Interessen der Angler am besten vertritt. 

Sicher, rein theoretisch kann man über Vereine, Orts- Landes- Dach und sonstige Verwirrverbände demokratisch Einfluß nehmen. Ungefähr so, wie man heute über die Kommunalpolitik zur Regierung vorstoßen kann. Nämlich de Fakto gar nicht, resp. nur, wenn man das richtige ( erwünschte ) Liedchen singt.  

Aber sonst wird sich für den Angler nix ändern. Kannst also beruhigt schlafen.


----------



## chivas (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Andal schrieb:


> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april2010/standpunkte-stammtisch-verbandsfusion.html






> Wir sind nicht dazu verdammt, tatenlos zu zu sehen und als blökende Lämmerherde den Maximen unserer Verbandsfunktionäre treudoof  hinterher zu laufen. Wir haben es gemeinsam in der Hand, zu steuern, wohin der Zug  denn fahren soll, im Verein, in der Öffentlichkeit, in offenen Aktionen und Reaktionen. Die geplante Satzung regelt auch das Mitspracherecht. Und  von dem sollten wir aktiven Gebrauch machen, um durchzusetzen, was  durchsetzenswert erscheint, um dort für Bewegung zu sorgen, wo Stillstand vorherrscht und  um auch unseren Beitrag zu leisten, dass unsere Funktionäre so  funktionieren, wie wir uns das erhoffen.
> ...
> Heinz-Peter Lattko






Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist *noch* kein Gesetz, wer verhindert  in Zukunft, dass es eines wird ?



s.o.
der vdsf-dachverband setzt entscheidungen seiner mitglieder um - der landesverbände.
diese setzen die entscheidungen ihrer mitglieder um - der bezirks-/kreisverbände.
diese setzen die entscheidungen ihrer mitglieder um - der vereine.
diese setzen die entscheidungen ihrer mitglieder um - der mitglieder/der einzelnen angler.

wenn also "da oben" entscheidungen getroffen werden, die den einzelnen mitgliedern (uns) nicht passen, sind diese selber schuld. demokratie heißt eben nun mal nicht: nichts tun und nachher drüber meckern!

die immer wieder auftretende "argumentation" in bezug auf den lebenden köderfisch hat nur ganz am rande etwas mit vdsf-politik zu tun (im übrigen steht da der dav selbstverständlich ohne den hauch eines zweifels dahinter!)


----------



## Jose (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

@Ralle sagt mal wieder, wie es ist. danke.

kann ich nur noch für die befürworter die frage hinzufügen:

wie lange, meint ihr, wird nach dem zusammenschluß 
die *zwangsmitgliedschaft*  eingeführt, also ohne mitgliedschaft kein angeln mehr?

(jedem verband/verein sind die 'freien' ein dorn im auge)


----------



## gründler (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wo wird die Reise der freien, sprich unorganisierten Angler hingehen ? Kannst Du zukünftig überhaupt noch fischen, wenn Du nicht über einen Verein dem Verband angehörst ?


 

Alles in ""  "" und ohne gewähr aber gespräche laufen schon umherr. 

Der nicht Orga.Angler wird es wenn alles so kommt eher schwerr haben Gewässer zu finden,wurde im Interview auch schon ansatzweise angekündigt,das dann wohl nur noch Anlagen die auf Forellensee basis laufen besucht werden können wenn man nicht einem Verein......... angehört.


|wavey:


----------



## chivas (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wo wird die Reise der freien, sprich unorganisierten Angler hingehen ? Kannst Du zukünftig überhaupt noch fischen, wenn Du nicht über einen Verein dem Verband angehörst ?



gerade DAS ist aber eben erklärtes ziel des dav |kopfkrat. und in sachsen waren die vdsf-regelungen in diesem bezug wesentlich freundlicher für die "freien" angler (was für ein adjektiv in diesem zusammenhang :q).


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



gründler schrieb:


> Alles in ""  "" und ohne gewähr aber gespräche laufen schon umherr.
> 
> Der nicht Orga.Angler wird es wenn alles so kommt eher schwerr haben Gewässer zu finden,wurde im Interview auch schon ansatzweise angekündigt,das dann wohl nur noch Anlagen die auf Forellensee basis laufen besucht werden können wenn man nicht einem Verein......... angehört.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Nachtigall, die man schon auf 100m Entfernung trapsen hört. 

Wäre in den Wasserreichen Gebieten vielleicht noch nicht mal das große Problem, weil dort die Möglichkeiten für einen Vereinsbeitritt groß und die Kosten für die Beiträge sehr niedrig sind. In vielen Gegenden kann das aber bedeuten dass man sich einem Forellentümpelverein mit ein paar hundert Euro Beitrag anschließen muss, um sich dann noch die Erlaubniskarten für ordentliche Gewässer kaufen zu können. 



Die einzige Möglichkeit hier und insgesamt noch was zu retten wäre, wenn alle Vereine Ihre Mitgliedschaft zum 01.01.2011 aufkündigen. Bis dahin haben die Fusionstreiber die Möglichkeit ein ordentliches Papier auszuarbeiten nach deren Prüfung und Zustimmung die Vereine Ihre Kündigung wieder aufheben, oder eben nicht wenn´s nicht passt. 

Illusorische Frustbewältigung, ich weiß.


----------



## gründler (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Tja Ralle Du weißt doch das Land der unmöglichen unmöglichkeiten.


Wir können nur abwarten was kommt,was passiert.........aber Joses letzter Satz (Dorn......) ist da nicht soweit hergehohlt.

Anderseits würden wirklich alle Angler aufeinmal Orga.würde das eine sehr große Gemeinschaft geben die schon Gewicht hätte.

Ich verstehe aber auch die Ängste hier,ich bin auch einer der damals alles am eigenen Leib miterlebt hat,Setzkescher.......

Und wenn man nun 20 Jahre (""""Verarscht Hingehalten......"""") wurde,und nun aufeinmal wird genau das gezwischert,was man selbst Jahre bekämpft hat (Ihr wißt schon was ich meine),kriegen hier einige Altangler Bauchschmerzen.Dann noch zurückschaut was mit uns damals betrieben wurde und wie wir abgestempelt wurden,und das von eigenen Reihen,ja dann werden aus Bauchschmerzen schon Krämpfe.

Wie war das,wer einmal lügt dem glaubt man nicht,auch wenn er die Wahrheit spricht.
#h

PS:Trotzdem sollte man die Menschen die sich positiv für uns Angler einsetzen,nicht alle über einen Zaun schmeißen,es gibt da oben auch Angler die kämpfen wirklich für uns alle,und wollen was für uns bewegen und das nicht nur aus bla bla,Nein die Denken auch wirklich so wie sie es sagen.


----------



## Knigge007 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Hi,



mal ganz von den Verbänden abgesehen ist es bei uns im Landkreis Sigmaringen schon jetzt ULTRA schwierig ist Gewässer zu finden ohne das man in einem Verein ist....und in einen Verein kommt man zu 80% auch nur noch über Wartelisten.......es sind nur noch Plätze frei in meinem Verein und 2 weiteren, unser Verein hat die letzten 3 Jahre im Landkreis den meisten Zuwachs an neuen Mitgliedern bei der Versammlung wurde schon gesagt nochmal 1,5 solcher Jahre wie 2009 dann müssen auch wir Wartelisten einführen, dann gibts nur noch einen interessanten Verein dieser aber Schweineteuer ist...für 1 Bach 2 Stücke Donau und 1 See mit 8-9 Hektar + Aufnahmegebühr + 20€ Jährliche Vereinsgebühr + 60€ jährlichen Fischbesatz kommst du da im 1. Jahr auf 825€ im 2. Jahr biste bei 500€ Jahreskarte, okay man kann auch nur 1 stück Donau nehmen und den See kostet dann aber immer noch ~300€ Jahreskarte, ich zahl die Hälfte und habe das dopppelte und dreifache an Wasser......jetzt muss mir mal jemand erzählen wer Heute in so ner Zeit noch mehr als 800€ auf der hohen Kante hat......der 3. Verein ist relativ uninteressant weil er nur ein See mit 13 Hektar besitzt und auch 250€ fpr die Jahreskarte haben will, ich zahl 170€ und habe 4 Seen und 2 Bäche, deshalb kommen auch soviel neue Angler zu uns...alle anderen die noch gehen würden liegen dann schonwieder 35-60km entfernt....

Ich denk da wirds bei uns, und das is ja nich nur in unserem Landkreis so, in Zukunft noch einige heisse Diskussionen geben..

Selbe mit der Donau und unseren genialen Bächen, da ist kein rankommen außer man wohnt in der Ortschaft/Gemeinde...... Auswärtige sind bei uns schon Leute die im Nachbarsort wohnen.....das is echt zum davon laufen....


Find das echt ne Sauerei, *da könnten die Verbände ruhig mal was unternehmen !*


----------



## schadstoff (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG Ihr seid inn dieser Hinsicht echt nicht beneidenswert |uhoh:
ich kann für 85 euro im Jahr zig Tausende Hektar Wasser befischen wenn ich  das wollte.
für 6 oder 8 euro im Jahr kann ich jeweils noch mal etliche Tausend Hektar gewässer in  Sachsenanhalt und Brandenburg befischen.


----------



## Chrizzi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Darf man zukünftig noch ungewollte Fische zurücksetzen ? Bereits jetzt hat der VdSF sich auf die Fahnen geschrieben, dass der Fang von Fischen unabingbar mit deren Verwertung verbunden ist. Das ist *noch* kein Gesetz, wer verhindert in Zukunft, dass es eines wird ?



Wie kann man als Verband Deutscher Sportfischer nur so gegen die Sportfischer sein? Ziel verfehlt, aber ganz gewaltig. 

Wir sollten hier nen eigenen Verband aufmachen..


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Das ist aber nichts neues, der VDSF war schon immer gegen die eigenen Mitglieder, erst als einige aus der Angelindustrie dagegen rebelierten, sind die Pappnasen zurückgetreten, leider ist es so das wieder solche Kaliber bewegt werden.

Per se bin ich aus aktueller Lage gegen eine Fussion, würde eher dem DAV beitreten als mich länger mit dem VDSF rumplagen, ich brauche keinen Verband der mir hinterrücks auch noch ein Messer in die Rippen donnern will.


----------



## Chrizzi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Das ist aber nichts neues, der VDSF war schon immer gegen die eigenen Mitglieder, erst als einige aus der Angelindustrie dagegen rebelierten, sind die Pappnasen zurückgetreten, leider ist es so das wieder solche Kaliber bewegt werden.



Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Angler eine recht miese Lobby haben. Wenn irgendwas gegen uns ist, heißt es irgendwer wird das schon richten. 

Sind im VDSF vielleicht nur irgendwelche Greenpeace und peta Leute drin?


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Angler eine recht miese Lobby haben. Wenn irgendwas gegen uns ist, heißt es irgendwer wird das schon richten.
> 
> Sind im VDSF vielleicht nur irgendwelche Greenpeace und peta Leute drin?



Wundert Dich das? In D haben die Angler die wohl misesete Lobby die man sich vorstellen kann. Wen ich mir ansehe was in den USA oder Norwegen an Lobby  vertreten ist, würde ich am liebsten den gesammten VDSF ersäufen...

Ich hatte das eher zweifelhaft Vergnügen mit einigen Lueten vom VDSF zu sprechen, ganz auf der Höhe sind die, aber verdammt weit oben... Denen ist die Luft schon lange zu viel geworden. Die mit denen ich gesprochen hatte haben eig. keine Ahnung was die Angler eigentlich wollen, einen Schein haben sie irgendwan mal gemacht, damit hat sich aber auch das ganze für die erledigt, sie versuchen sich eher über den Verband zu profilieren... Was ja meist als Rohrkrepierer für die Angler endet.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sich die Angler bei euch in  Sigmaringen mal zusammensetzen und über einen Gewässerpool reden.  Vorteil wäre das der Angeldruck auf einzelne Gwässer abnehmen würde.






Knigge007 schrieb:


> Find das echt ne Sauerei, *da könnten die Verbände ruhig mal was unternehmen !*



Was genau?

Seen ausheben oder Flußläufe anlegen?

Das Wasser wird nicht mehr, da kann Dir weder ein Verband noch Mr. Obama helfen. Und die Zahl der Angler zu reduzieren wird auch schwierig, oder sollen wir Lose ziehen wer dieses Jahr fischen darf?

Wenn es wenig Gewässer und viele Angler gibt ist es egal wie Du die Karten verteilst, der Druck ist zu hoch! Entweder dürfen dann nur ein Teil der Leute da fischen (so wie jetzt, eben durch Kartenpreise beschränkt) oder es sind zu viele Angler für das Gewässer. Nur durch andere Verbandsstrukturen ist dem nicht beizukommen. Die Gewässerpools funktionieren überall da wo es viel Wasser für wenig Angler gibt, sonst nicht.


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Der böse VDSF und der gute DAV... ein wenig schmunzeln muß ich da doch 


Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich es schon geschrieben habe aber dann eben nochmal:

Es liegt im Ermessen des einzelnen Vereines ob er Gastkarten an nichtorganisierte Angler ausgibt, nicht am VDSF oder dessen Landesverbänden!

Warum kapiert das eigentlich keiner?
Die Verbände haben damit überhaupt nichts zu tun. Die geben in dieser Hinsicht nicht mal Empfehlungen raus.

Was hier zu 75% kursiert sind Stammtischparolen und Halbwissen vom Hörensagen.

Einige Postings empfinde ich als extrem grenzwertig...


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Selbe mit der Donau und unseren genialen Bächen, da ist kein rankommen außer man wohnt in der Ortschaft/Gemeinde...... Auswärtige sind bei uns schon Leute die im Nachbarsort wohnen.....das is echt zum davon laufen....
> 
> 
> Find das echt ne Sauerei, *da könnten die Verbände ruhig mal was unternehmen !*



Auch hier nochmal:

Dabei handelt es sich um VEREINSRECHT!
Hat doch nichts mit dem Verband zu tun.
Was bitte soll der da machen?
Nach deutschen Recht kann der Gewässerpächter oder Gewässereigentümer den Zugang zu seinem Gewässer begrenzen.

Es ist EIGENTUM bzw. "Eigentum auf Zeit" also Pacht.

Zum Glück kann in unserem Land der BESITZER einer Sache immer noch über SEINEN Besitz entscheiden.


----------



## Honeyball (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



chivas schrieb:


> wenn also "da oben" entscheidungen getroffen werden, die den einzelnen mitgliedern (uns) nicht passen, sind diese selber schuld. demokratie heißt eben nun mal nicht: nichts tun und nachher drüber meckern


Eben!!! Und genau da können wir im Anglerboard ja auch mal ansetzen und uns offen, öffentlich und wenn nötig auch offensiv mit den beiden alten oder dem neuen gemeinsamen Verband auseinandersetzen.
----------------------------------




gründler schrieb:


> Der nicht Orga.Angler wird es wenn alles so kommt eher schwerr haben Gewässer zu finden,wurde im Interview auch schon ansatzweise angekündigt,das dann wohl nur noch Anlagen die auf Forellensee basis laufen besucht werden können wenn man nicht einem Verein......... angehört.


Auch dazu sind uns doch nicht die Hände gebunden.
Wenn die Verbandsabgabe auch dazu dient, dass wir als Angler dann die Verbandsgewässer befischen dürfen und die Verbandmitgliedschaft nur über die Mitgliedschaft in einem dem Verband angehörenden Verein möglich ist, dann brauchen wir doch nur einen (Verbandsmitglieds-)Verein zu gründen, der juristisch dem deutschen Vereinsrecht entspricht und ansonsten virtuell also z.B. auch oder nur durch das Anglerboard repräsentiert wird, also ohne Vereinskneipe und -gewässer aber mit uns als realen Mitgliedern, die sich dann hinter ihren echten Gesichtern und nicht hinter einem anonymen Nickname verbergen.:m
Ist ohnehin nur interessant für die ansonsten nicht organisierten Angler hier (zu denen ich übrigens auch gehöre)
--------------------------------------




Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Der böse VDSF und der gute DAV... ein wenig schmunzeln muß ich da doch
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich es schon geschrieben habe aber dann eben nochmal:
> ...


Völlige Zustimmung!!!
Es ist wohl unsere (Un-)Art, alles erstmal schlecht zu machen, statt abzuwarten und selbst aktiv zu werden.:m


----------



## gründler (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

@Honeyball

Hab ich auch nicht gesagt das man dagegen nicht wieder was drehen kann,das es wieder positiv wäre.

Wie gesagt abwarten,wir werden sehen was kommt und was nicht.Und wenn man sich mal das Positionpapier durchließt,ist nicht alles schlecht was da steht,sondern wenn es auch wirklich so kommt durchaus in manchen belangen positiv.

#h


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Stimmt Ivo, ich bin in keinem Verband und werde auch nen Teufel tun in einen einzutreten solange die sich oben die Köppe einrennen und nix machen.
Das gilt für mich für BEIDE Verbände!

Ich war in beiden durch Vereinsmitgliedschaft Mitglied und KEINER hat mich wirklich überzeugt.

Solange es zwei konkurierende Verbände gibt, wird sich da auch nix ändern.

Kooperationsvertrag? Wieder nur Flickschusterei, wenn, dann Nägel mit Köpfen! Mit allen Vor und Nachteilen für den Einzelnen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Der böse VDSF und der gute DAV... ein wenig schmunzeln muß ich da doch
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich es schon geschrieben habe aber dann eben nochmal:
> ...




Steffen, Du wirfst da was durcheinander. Schon heute ist es an vielen Gewässern so, dass man nur als organisierter Angler eine Gastkarte bekommt, oder das ein nicht organisierter Angler diese wesentlich teurer bezahlt, als ein organisierter.
Verbandsgewässer kann man sowieso nur als organisierter Angler befischen. Das ist ja im Grunde auch in Ordnung, aber:

In Niedersachsen z.B. kann man nicht einfach dem Verband beitreten, sondern muss das über einen Verbandszugehörigen Verein machen. Sprich man muss Mitglied in einem Verein werden und dessen Vereinsbeiträge bezahlen, um dann überhaupt eine Karte für die Gewässer zu bekommen. 

Und heute ist das noch so, dass die Vereine selbst bestimmen ob und an wen sie Karten ausgeben. Glaubst Du denn allen Ernstes, dass das in Zukunft so bleiben wird ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> .
> Mein Eindruck ist, dass der VDSF eher auf Dezentralisierung setzt und die Vereine machen lässt.



Das ist nicht nur Dein Eindruck, das ist so.
Das ist die Struktur des VDSF bzw. seiner Landesverbände.

Die meisten Vereine würden sich dagegen verwahren alles vom Verband diktiert zu bekommen.

Wäre ich im Vorstand eines Vereines (was mir erspart bleiben möge) würde ich dem Verband was husten bei zuviel Einmischung.

Es sind zwei völlig verschiedenen Strukturen unter einen Hut zu bringen bei dieser Fusion, jeder wird Federn lassen müssen aber so ist das nun mal bei solchen Fusionen.

Wenn sich der DAV vom VDSF übers Ohr hauen läßt wie von einigen hier befürchtet, dann liegt übrigens der Verdacht nah, daß der DAV doch nicht so gut war wie man dachte...
Sonst hätten die das ja vorher merken müssen und gegensteuern können...


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Steffen, Du wirfst da was durcheinander. Schon heute ist es an vielen Gewässern so, dass man nur als organisierter Angler eine Gastkarte bekommt, oder das ein nicht organisierter Angler diese wesentlich teurer bezahlt, als ein organisierter.
> Verbandsgewässer kann man sowieso nur als organisierter Angler befischen. Das ist ja im Grunde auch in Ordnung, aber:
> 
> In Niedersachsen z.B. kann man nicht einfach dem Verband beitreten, sondern muss das über einen Verbandszugehörigen Verein machen. Sprich man muss Mitglied in einem Verein werden und dessen Vereinsbeiträge bezahlen, um dann überhaupt eine Karte für die Gewässer zu bekommen.
> ...



Ich komme eigentlich aus Hessen Ralle, da ist es auch so wie in Niedersachsen, es gibt keine Verbandseinzelmitgliedschaft.
Wo ist das Problem, das ist seit Jahrzehnten so.

Und Ja, ich glaube, daß es so bleiben wird, die Vereine können selbst bestimmen an wen sie Karten ausgeben.

Nenn mir ein plausibles Argument, warum das nicht so bleiben soll.


----------



## gründler (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ralle das NDS Vorbild,Verein=Verband=Sportfischerpaß=Gastkarte...... wird schon in einigen Bereichen De.kopiert.

Genauso ist zu beobachten das viele Vereine ihre Preise angehoben haben,weil ja alles teurer wird.Ich bin in 3 Vereinen DAV und VDSF,in 2 Vereinen wurde dieses Jahr erhoben.Und der trend zu mehr Aufnahmegebühr mehr Jahresbeitrag steigt von Jahr zu Jahr.

Und um nicht noch überrant zu werden,führt man halt Regeln ein siehe NDS Verein=Verband=Sportfischerpass=Gastkarte für Gewässer xxxx.Nicht im Verein= nix Verband=nix Paß=nix Gastkarte.
Ob das nun so toll ist sei dahingestellt und jeder denkt da ähh anders drüber.

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ich komme eigentlich aus Hessen Ralle, da ist es auch so wie in Niedersachsen, es gibt keine Verbandseinzelmitgliedschaft.
> Wo ist das Problem, das ist seit Jahrzehnten so.
> 
> Und Ja, ich glaube, daß es so bleiben wird, die Vereine können selbst bestimmen an wen sie Karten ausgeben.
> ...



OK, der Reihe nach. Und das ist jetzt erst mal von meiner rein persönlichen Warte aus gesehen. Man möge mir verzeihen, wenn ich jetzt auch noch Eigendenken anwende.|rolleyes

Angenommen, es würde auch in meiner Gegend so kommen das man Gastkarten nur noch als organisierter Angler bekommt und das nur über einen Verein machbar ist. 

Hier bei uns ist die überwiegende Zahl der Angler unorganisiert. Nicht weil die Vereinsfrustiert sind, sondern weil es zu wenig Gewässer und somit zu wenig Vereine gibt. Bei fast allen besseren Vereinen herrscht Aufnahmestop. Bleiben ein paar Krautvereine wo man für 150 - 250 € im Jahr plus Aufnahmegebühr in gleicher Höhe noch Mitglied werden kann.
Dafür kann man dann zwei oder drei Forellenteiche befischen. So einem Verein müsste ich dann beitreten um überhaupt Gastkarten für andere Gewässer bekommen zu können. 
Find ich nicht prickelnd.

So weit so ungut.

Warum sollen sich die heutigen Zustände mit einer Fusion ändern ?

Gegenfrage, warum will man überhaupt fusionieren ? 

Ein großer Verband kann mehr erreichen als zwei kleine ? Wieso ? In allen Fragen die die Anglerschaft betreffen und die uns Anglern zum Vorteil gereicht, hat man im Schulterschluss zweier Verbände einen mindestens genauso großen Einfluß. Im Gegenteil, Einsprüche und Aktionen die von zwei Verbänden unterstützt werden finden meiner Meinung nach mehr Gehör. Die Masse die dahintersitzt, ist die Gleiche. 
Tatsache ist, dass der DAV dem VdSF seit dem Mauerfall ein Dorn im Auge ist. Denn der DAV hat sich stets wesentlich stärker für die Belange der Angler eingesetzt, hat viel stärker die Ansichten der Basis vertreten, als der VdSF.  Es mag Einzelfälle geben, wo das umgekehrt war, aber die Grundausrichtung war so.

Der DAV hat das Angeln als selbstverständliches Recht eines jeden Bürgers vertreten. Er hat dargestellt, dass Angeln keine Tierqüalerei ist, sondern ein Kulturgut welches, wie die Jagd, nach den Regeln der waidgerechtigkeit durchgeführt wird. Man möge sich an die Diskussionen nach dem Mauerfall erinnern.

Der VdSF stellt den Tierschutz über die waidgerechtigkeit. Ich erspare mir die Aufzählung der Aktionen in vorauseilendem Gehorsam, sie sind sattsam bekannt.

Im DAV saßen ( sitzen ? )  Angler. Leute die vielleicht im Umgang mit der ( damals neuen ) Öffentlichkeit nicht so gewandt waren. Leute, die selbst mit der Angel in der Hand großgeworden sind und genau wissen ( wussten?) wovon sie redeten. 

Im VdSF ( saßen ) sitzen ? ( zum Großteil ) Verbandsfunktionäre. Leute die kaum mal am Wasser sind, wenn überhaupt nur selten selbst geangelt haben. Leute, die aber sehr wohl hervorragend Politik machen können. Nicht zum Wohl der Basis, sondern zum Wohl der Verbandsmeierei und Pöstchenvergabe. 

Diese beiden Fronten sind nach der Wende aufeinandergeprallt. Irgendwie hat es aber keiner der Verbände geschafft, dass Ruder an sich zu reißen. Ganz sicher hat dazu auch die verdammte Mauer in vielen Köpfen der Angler beigetragen. Aber auch die Obrigkeitshörigkeit, bzw. die " da kann man sowieso nix machen " Einstellung. Es ist doch erstaunlich, wieviele Angler auch heute noch meinen, dass würde sie alles nicht betreffen. 

Das hat allerdings auch dazu beigetragen, dass beide Verbände auf die Basis angewiesen waren. Immerhin drohte ja zumindest theoretisch die Abwanderung von Mitgliedern zum jeweils anderen Verband. Ergo musste man sich beim VdSF wiederwillig etwas der Basis annehmen. Man ruderte ein wenig zurück was den Setzkescher und die Wettfischen anging, konnte beim Entnahmegebot grad so noch die Notbremse treten weil das gar nicht gut bei den Anglern ankam.
Der DAV hingegen musste einsehen, dass der Tierschutz nicht gar so einfach zu ignorieren war. Dass auch in der Basis der Angler ein gewisses implementiertes Umdenken in diese Richtung erfolgte. Und dass man nicht gegen den mit dem VdSF verbündeten Tierschutz großen Erfolg haben würde. Das der Tierschutz in der Öffentlichkeit ein großes Gehör hat, dürfte jedem klar sein. Und im Spiel um die Macht ist der im Vorteil, der mit den Wölfen heult. 

Mit dem Zusammenschluß entfällt jegliche abhängigkeit von der Basis. Es wird ein Ränkeschmieden, Pöstchenkampf und Seilschaftpflegen geben. So wie es in jeder, aber auch jeder Vereinigung zu Stande kommt. Bei allem Respekt vor den DAVlern, bei aller Sachkompetenz in puncto Angeln die dort vorhanden sein mag. Aber dabei hat der VdSF eine wesentlich größere Erfahrung und ausreichend Übung. Und so glaube ich, dass der Zusammenschluß am Ende eine Übernahme sein wird. Und dann ist kein Regulativ mehr vorhanden. Keine einfache Wahl der besseren Seite. 

Darum glaube ich, dass ein Zusammenschluß für uns Angler nur mit Nachteilen verbunden sein kann.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> zwei Verbänden muss jeder abgeben, bei mir hat sich jedoch der Eindruck verfestigt, dass der DAV Übergebühr abgibt.



Mal ganz vorsichtig gefragt:

Wenn die hier mal veröffentlichten Zahlen stimmen hat der VDSF etwa die dreifache Mitgliederstärke wie der DAV.

Ist es nicht vollkommen klar das bei einem Zusammenschluß meist der wesentlich größere Partner auch einen großen Teil seiner Forderungen durchsetzen kann?

Ob man das jetzt im Detail gut findet lassen wir mal ganz aussen vor, aber zumindest eine gleichberechtigte Lösung zu verlangen wenn einer der Partner 3 Viertel der Mitglieder einbringt ist doch etwas vermessen, oder?

Ich sehe nicht was ein Zusammenschluß bringen soll, auf Mitgliederebene hat doch keiner was davon. Politisches Gewicht haben die beiden Verbände bisher nicht aussenwirksam genutzt, warum glaubt man daran das etwa der VDSF nur weil er jetzt ein Drittel mehr Mitglieder hat plötzlich ganz anders nach aussen auftritt?

Beide Verbände machen auf mich nicht den Eindruck das sie besonders viel "vorhaben" wofür sie mehr Einfluss bräuchten, also was soll das?


Edit: OK, sehe grade Ralle hat in der Zwischenzeit auch einiges  geschrtieben, scheint sich zu überschneiden...


----------



## Herbynor (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Hi Rall 24
Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen, so gut hätte ich es nicht formulieren können. Nur was ich nicht verstehe, (mit ganz einfachen Worten gesagt) wessen Brot ich esse, dessen Lied ich singe, das trifft hier aber absolut nicht zu, im Gegenteil (VDSF)
ich haue meine Mitglieder noch mehr auf die Fresse und alle freuen sich darüber und bezahlen ihre Beiträge an den VDSF weiter.
MfG Herby


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen z.B. kann man nicht einfach dem Verband beitreten, sondern muss das über einen Verbandszugehörigen Verein machen. Sprich man muss Mitglied in einem Verein werden und dessen Vereinsbeiträge bezahlen, um dann überhaupt eine Karte für die Gewässer zu bekommen.


 

In Bayern ist das meines Wissens nach auch so. Aber warum dann nicht einfach einen Verein gründen?
Ich wohne in der Nähe mehrerer Verbandsgewässer und besitze natürlich auch alle Jahreskarten. Zusätzlich die Karte vom Verein, aber die bräuchte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, ich nehme sie mehr aus traditionellen Gründen. 

Angenommen, man würde einen Verein gründen. Müsste dieser denn auch Fischwasser gepachtet oder als Eigentum haben, um sich dem Verband anzuschließen? Glaub ich eher nicht. 

Wäre doch auch mal ne Möglichkeit. Und die Aufnahmegebühr kann man auch noch selbst bestimmen.
|rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> In Bayern ist das meines Wissens nach auch so. Aber warum dann nicht einfach einen Verein gründen?
> Ich wohne in der Nähe mehrerer Verbandsgewässer und besitze natürlich auch alle Jahreskarten. Zusätzlich die Karte vom Verein, aber die bräuchte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, ich nehme sie mehr aus traditionellen Gründen.
> 
> Angenommen, man würde einen Verein gründen. Müsste dieser denn auch Fischwasser gepachtet oder als Eigentum haben, um sich dem Verband anzuschließen? Glaub ich eher nicht.
> ...



Ich denke, dass ein konkretes Vereinsgewässer nicht Bedingung ist für einen Verin bezüglich der Verbandszugehörigkeit ... aber ich vermute es jetzt ...

Frage doch einfach mal beim Landesverband nach ... die Tel. Nummer für Bayern kann ich dir gerne mailen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ein konkretes Vereinsgewässer nicht Bedingung ist für einen Verin bezüglich der Verbandszugehörigkeit ... aber ich vermute es jetzt ...
> 
> Frage doch einfach mal beim Landesverband nach ... die Tel. Nummer für Bayern kann ich dir gerne mailen


 

Betrifft ja nicht mich, aber vielleicht einige andere!
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ich verfolge die Diskussion äußerst interessiert - Das Thema ist ja auch letztlich mehr als spannend....

Welcher Angler ist denn schon in einem Verein, weil er "Vereinsarbeit" machen will oder gar nachfolgend "Verbandsarbeit"?

Er will angeln!!

In einem Verein/Verband ist er nur deswegen, weil er ohne entsprechende Mitgliedschaft (regional unterschiedlich natürlich) kaum eine Chance hat, zum angeln zu kommen.

Auf der anderen Seite haben sich bisher die Verbände (unterschiedlich, je nach Verband, auch je nach Bundesland) kaum darum gekümmert, was die Angler als Gesamtheit eigentlich wollen, sondern mehr oder weniger versucht ihre "Verbandsmitglieder zu befriedigen"...

Kein Wunder also wenn in dieser Konstellation Dinge passieren, über die man als "normaler Angler" (evtl. sogar ausgestattet mit ein bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand) nur den Kopf schütteln kann (Nachtangelverbote, "Wettangeln"; Setzkescher etc., etc..).....

Das wiederum ist jedoch kein "angelspezifischer Zustand", sondern dürfte eigentlich  in (fast) jedem Verein/Verband (egal welchen Themas er sich annimmt/vertritt) so sein.

Da in Deutschland wohl nach Meinung vieler ganz allgemein Funktionäre (Verbände, Parteien, Gewerkschaften, Kirchen etc., etc...) eher in abstrakt/rechtlichen Dingen als in der allgemeinen Praxis zu Hause sind, ist es aber nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass Beschlüsse zu Stande kommen, die oft von der "Basis" so nicht mitgetragen oder verstanden werden. Da sind natürlich auch die "Kommunikationsgewohnheiten" der Funktionäe ein gut Teil daran mit schuld..

Das Problem der Angler (und auch Jäger und anderer Naturnutzer):
Die mediale Übermacht der "Schützergruppen" schafft in der (veröffentlichten) Öffentlichkeit eine Stimmung, in der man es oft mehr als schwer hat, als Naturnutzer Gehör zu finden.

Und genau hier wäre es wünschenswert, wenn wir einen gemeinsamen Verband hätten, der mit einer Stimme sprechen würde, um dem allgemeinen und oft auch unreflektierten Gutmenschentum der Schützer und vieler Medien etwas entgegen zu setzen.

Dass hier viele auf Grund der Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Verbänden (Landes- wie Bundesverband bisher) "Bauchschmerzen" haben, ist sicher nachvollziehbar. Ebenso ist der Verdacht nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass mit dem Zusammenschluss Regularien kommen werden, welche "Nichtmitgliedern" das Angeln deutlich erschweren oder teurer machen werden.

Von daher ist eine Diskussion wie hier auf jeden Fall mehr als wichtig!!! 
Und immerhin hat zumindest der DAV mitbekommen, dass sich da was rührt hier und dass viele Angler da Bedenken haben.

Das ist vielleicht die Chance, die es braucht, um eine Fusion der Verbände im Sinne der "normalen Angler" hinzubekommen. Ich wurde von Herrn Markstein, dem neu gewählten Präsidenten des DAV angerufen. Es soll zu einem Gespräch kommen, um die  Möglichkeiten der Einbindung der Angler in den Prozeß und auch vor allem das Meinungsbild der Angler nicht nur verbandsintern sondern eben auch über populäre Medien mit diskussionsfreudigen Anglern wie hier mit in Überlegungen einzubeziehen.

Wir werden sehen, ob und wann der Termin kommt, und was sich da die DAV - Leute genau vorstellen.

Wir werden auf jeden Fall weiterhin redaktionell die ganze Fusionsgeschichte versuchen zu begleiten. 

*>>> Positiv, weil sich überhaupt etwas rührt mit der Chance auf Verbesserungen...*

*>>> Kritisch, weil auch wir die vielen Punkte und Dinge sehen, die "schief gehen können"... *

Auf jeden Fall aber können dank einer Öffentlichkeit, wie das Netz sie bietet (und ich spreche hier beileibe nicht nur vom Anglerboard!!), Funktionäre nicht mehr so viel ungestört in Hinterzimmer auskungeln wie das vorher möglich war.

Von daher:
Ruhig (wenns geht, gerne in ruhigem Ton!!) auch kontrovers weiter diskutieren.
Denn es kann nur hillfreich sein, wenn Funktionäre merken, dass ihr Tun beobachtet und auch mit Diskussionen begleitet wird!!

Und vielleicht führt das ja im Fortgang einer gelungenen Fusion im Sinne der Angler auch dazu, dass der Verband mehr Mitglieder bekommt (wenn nach einer Fusion die Möglichekit bestehen sollte, auch als "unorganisierter" Mitglied werden zu können) und damit mit noch stärkrem Gewicht öffentlich auftreten zu können...


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Der böse VDSF und der gute DAV... ein wenig schmunzeln muß ich da doch
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich es schon geschrieben habe aber dann eben nochmal:
> ...



Steffen #h... #6#6

Steffen, ich weiß nicht, wie oft alleine ich das in den letzten Jahren inzwischen hier im Bord bereits dargestellt habe ... 

was ich in einem anderen Thread letzte Woche geschrieben habe, kann auch hier im Thema übernommen werden:
" Dies hier aber auszubreiten bringt nichts, da ja doch die bzw. DER ewig Besserwisser es anders in seinem unbelehrbaren Absolutheitsanspruch behaupten wird und damit auch diese Diskussion den ewig vorprogrammierten im Sinne von Erkennisgewinn uneffektiven Weg geht."


----------



## Honeyball (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Angenommen, man würde einen Verein gründen. Müsste dieser denn auch Fischwasser gepachtet oder als Eigentum haben, um sich dem Verband anzuschließen? Glaub ich eher nicht.


Definitiv nein!!! (ich mach mir jetzt nicht die Mühe, die Verbandssatzungen rauszusuchen und zu verlinken, aber dafür gibt es hier in NRW einige Beispiele von Vereinen, die nur gegründet worden sind, um über den Verband an die Kanalkarte zu kommen)



> Wäre doch auch mal ne Möglichkeit. Und die Aufnahmegebühr kann man auch noch selbst bestimmen.
> |rolleyes


Ich sehe, wir verstehen uns:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

@Thomas:

"Unsere Gesellschaft hat die Leute in entscheidenden Positionen, die sie selbst wollen."

Was will ich damit sagen? 
Wenn jemand gegen seinen Vorstand im Verein ist, dann steht es ihm frei, sich zur Wahl aufstellen zu lassen ... erstaunlicherweise will aber keiner die Verantwortung.
Der Verband auf Bezirksebene und Landesebene sucht junge Angler, die Verantwortung im Verband übernehmen wollen ...erstaunlicherweise will aber keiner die Verantwortung.

In beiden Fällen nehmen Mitglieder und Vorstände wenn schon nicht ihr aktiven sogar ihre jeweiligen passiven Wahlrecht nicht mal in Anspruch.

Dies läßt sich weiterführen

Jedoch zu sagen, dass Leute, die sich in Vorständen engagieren, Funktionäre ohne Basisbezug sind, ist wage, abwegig, geradezu abstrus.
Denn diese vertreten eben die Mitglieder, die sich melden, wenn die vermeindliche Masse an Anglern, möglicherweise die Mehrheit einer anderen meinung, aber nicht zu Wort meldet und ihre Rechte in Anspruch nimmt, dann werden diese nicht vertreten.
Das ist das Grundprinzip der Demokratie!

Manchen würde es besser anstehen, ihre energie anstatt in Motzen und Schimpfen, gar Beschimpfen in engergie des Engagment der Funktionnen auszuüben, in denen sie auch ihre Meinung konstruktiv umsetzen können.
Nochmals: Diese Stellen stehen frei .. es fehlen nur die Bewerber!


----------



## antonio (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ein konkretes Vereinsgewässer nicht Bedingung ist für einen Verin bezüglich der Verbandszugehörigkeit ... aber ich vermute es jetzt ...
> 
> Frage doch einfach mal beim Landesverband nach ... die Tel. Nummer für Bayern kann ich dir gerne mailen



nein das ist nicht bedingung.(zumindest hier nicht)
es kann aber sein, und das hängt wieder von der art und weise des gewässerverbundes ab, daß ein angeschlossener verein(vereinsmitglied) dann mehr zahlen muß für die gewässerkarten als ein verein, der selbst gewässer mit eingebracht hat.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> Wenn jemand gegen seinen Vorstand im Verein ist, dann steht es ihm frei, sich zur Wahl aufstellen zu lassen ... erstaunlicherweise will aber keiner die Verantwortung.


Genau das habe ich ja geschrieben:
Die wollen einfach nur angeln!



> Der Verband auf Bezirksebene und Landesebene sucht junge Angler, die Verantwortung im Verband übernehmen wollen ...erstaunlicherweise will aber keiner die Verantwortung.


Das sich auf Grund bisheriger Verfahrensweisen und Vorkommnissen da nicht jeder schnell freiwillig meldet, ist mir klar. Man hat es in solchen Gremien (anglerunabhängig) ja auch immer mehr als schwer, über Jahrzehnte vorhandene Strukturen und Handlungsweisen zu ändern. Wer will das schon, ohne eine reelle Chance auf eine wirkliche Änderung?



> Jedoch zu sagen, dass Leute, die sich in Vorständen engagieren, Funktionäre ohne Basisbezug sind, ist waage, abwegi, geradezu abstrus.


Ich habe nie geschrieben, dass das alle sind, sondern dass das bei vielen so ist (oft eben auch strukturbedingt). Auch das ist nicht "anglerspezifisch"..



> Manchen würde es besser anstehen, ihre energie anstatt in Motzen und Schimpfen, gar Beschimpfen in engergie des Engagment der Funktionnen auszuüben, in denen sie auch ihre Meinung konstruktiv umsetzen können


Ich versuche das z. B. über eine entsprechende mediale Begleitung wie hier oder in unserem Mag..

Ich halte es im Vorfeld/Anfang einer möglichen Fusion für enorm wichtig, dass die Funktionäre mitbekommen, dass hier Diskussionen stattfinden (unabhängig meiner persönlichen Meinung dazu), die vielleicht anders verlaufen, als sie aus ihren jeweiligen Gremien mitbekommen...



> Denn diese vertreten eben die Mitglieder, die sich melden, wenn die vermeindliche Masse an Anglern, möglicherweise die Mehrheit einer anderen meinung, aber nicht zu Wort meldet und ihre Rechte in Anspruch nimmt, dann werden diese nicht vertreten.
> Das ist das Grundprinzip der Demokratie!


Einer repräsentativen Demokratie...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Wer sich selber nicht einbringt und keine Meinung äussert darf sich hinterher nicht wundern wenn da Sachen anders entschieden werden als man sich das selber vorstellt. 

Wer von euch war denn selber schon mal auf einer Verbandssitzung? Ich habe da für unseren Verein schon teilgenommen und muss sagen das es dort durchaus kontroverse Diskussionen gab und ich auch den Eindruck hatte, das da was bewegt werden soll. Es wurde nach Leuten gesucht die bereit sind sich einzubringen. Aber es sind keine zu bekommen...

Auch ich musste zeitbedingt Abstand von solcher Verbandsarbeit nehmen, ich habe eigentlich schon keine Zeit für die Vereinsarbeit. Aber wenn man selber nichts macht darf man sich nicht beschweren... Ich habe mich entschieden zumindest im Verein ein bisschen Verantwortung zu übernehmen und dabei nauch einiges anders zu gestalten. Das finden nicht alle gut, aber insgesamt wurde es doch positiv aufgenommen. Warum soll das auf Verbandsebene nicht funktionieren?

Na gut, ich spreche von den untersten Verbandsstrukturen. Ob das im Bundesverband noch so einfach ist mit Veränderung sehe ich auch kritisch, aber wer es nicht zumindest selbst versucht und sich ein wenig einbringt darf sich hinterher nicht beschweren schlecht vertreten worden zu sein...


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Dann sollten diejenigen, die einfach nur angeln wollen aber auch nicht über die Verbände beschweren, sie hätten ja die Möglichkeit sich mit einzubringen...
Sie tun es aber nicht, sondern meckern nur rum.

Sich nicht einbringen wollen ist Faulheit, nur nehmen, nix geben wollen, so funktioniert das Leben nicht.

Das Geben kann übrigens auch darin bestehen mehr Geld für eine Gastkarte zu bezahlen als ein Verbandsinterner Angler.

Man kann es übrigens positiv oder negativ ausdrücken:

als Beispiel:

Preis der Gastkarte 15 Euro, Verbandsangehörige zahlen nur 10 Euro...

oder

Preis der Gastkarte 10 Euro, nicht organisierte Angler zahlen 15 Euro...


Einfach eine Sache der Formulierung...


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geau das habe ich ja geschrieben:
> Die wollen einfach nur angeln!
> 
> ==> Wenn einer nicht an den Strukturen mitreden im Sinne von mitbestimmen WILL, in denen er sich bewegt, hat er das Recht, diese in Anspruch zu nehmen, aber jedes andere Recht verwirkt ...
> ...



.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

@ Stefan
@ Steffen

#6 #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> Wer sich selber nicht einbringt und keine Meinung äussert darf sich hinterher nicht wundern wenn da Sachen anders entschieden werden als man sich das selber vorstellt.


Genauso ist es..

Allerdings darf man nicht außer acht lassen, dass viele sich mal eingebracht haben und dann auf Grund dessen, dass in den alten Strukturen kaum Änderungen möglich waren, frustriert das Handtuch geworfen haben. Dann bleiben eben zwangsläufig die übrig, die mit den bisaherigen Strukturen zufrieden sind (auch nicht anglerspezifisch, sondern allgemeingültig).

Dass sich da momentan viel rührt (in den unteren Ebenen) bekomme ich auch immer wieder mit - und auch die Frustration derjenigen, die aktiv werden wollen und oft (bisher noch zumindest) "ausgebremst" werden.

Aber genau das ist ja z. B. die Chance einer Fusion, dass die Verbände im Zuge der Fusion da Möglichkeiten schaffen könnten (so denn gewollt), um da zu ändern un den Anglern der Basis mehr Möglichkeiten des einbringens zu geben.



> Das Geben kann übrigens auch darin bestehen mehr Geld für eine Gastkarte zu bezahlen als ein Verbandsinterner Angler.


In einem vernünftigen Rahmen wird dagegen auch kaum jemand etwas haben. 
Die bestehende "Gefahr" ist das bewusste ausgrenzen von Nichtmitgliedern. Dazu braucht man sich nur die vielen "Gastanglerthreads" hier im Forum anschauen.

Würde ein fusionierter Verband es schaffen, da eine bundeseinheitliche Regelung zu finden (z. B.eine bestimmte Summe als Aufschlag, an die sich jeder zu halten hätte, keine "Sonderregelungen" am Gewässer für Gastangler), wäre das ein definitiver Fortschritt, den sicher die überwiegende Mehrheit begrüßen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

@ Toni:
Wir liegen prinzipiell eigentlich gar nicht so weit auseinander. ;-))

Du ziehst den Schluss, man muss sich einbringen (in die bestehenden Strukturen), wenn man was ändern will.

Vollkommen korrekt!
Wer sich nicht einbringt, kann nix ändern.

Die Frage ist immer, wo und wie man sich einbringt.

Und hier sehe ich bei der Sache eben eine politische Dimension, die das allgemeine "Verbands/Vereinsgeplänkel" etwas sprengt. 

Und genau dafür sollten die Bundesverbände/der zukünftige Bundesverband in meinen Augen eben auch mit da sein:
Eine vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, um der üblichen veröffentlichten Meinung etwas vernünftiges entgegensetzen zu können.

Das ist jedoch etwas, wozu ein Verband (auch nicht anglerspezifisch) sicher mehr "Druck" braucht, als die Mitglieder/Funktionäre alleine aus dem Inneren der Strukturen aufbauen können..

Gerade von daher bergrüße ich es ja außerordentlich, dass der DAV - Präsident sich bei uns gemeldet hat um gerade auch die Meinungen der "Nichtorganisierten" als Vertreter ALLER Angler mit in die Fusionsgespräche einbeziehen zu können.

Ein Riesenfortschritt in meinen Augen gegenüber der oft geübten bisherigen Praxis der Verbände, sich nur als Vertreter der organisierten Angler zu sehen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welcher Angler ist denn schon in einem Verein, weil er "Vereinsarbeit" machen will oder gar nachfolgend "Verbandsarbeit"?
> 
> Bei der Vereinsarbeit wird es schon kritisch, das weiß jeder der einem Verein angehört. Vorstände und Ehrenämter sind alles andere als begehrte Posten. In sehr vielen Vereinen sind es die Honoratioren des Ort´s, die die entsprechenden Positionen besetzen, oft weil´s kein anderer machen will. Und das sind diejenigen, die Ihren Verein dann beim Verband vertreten sollen/müssen. Die Vereinsmitglieder werden mobil, sobald es um Besatz und Vereinsfeste geht, für die " Politik " interessiert sich doch kaum jemand.
> 
> ...




Was viele nicht verstehen, wir hatten vor der Wende im Westen genau diese eine Stimme. Wir hatten *einen* Verband, der die Interessen der Angler vertreten sollte. Und es war proportional in Bezug auf das Wirkungsgebiet gesehen ein größerer Verdand als er es nach einer Fusion sein würde. 
Jetzt mal ganz unabhängig davon, was dieser Verband seinerzeit geleistet hat, die Möglichkeiten der Basis auf den Verband und dessen Richtung einzuwirken waren gleich Null. 
Mit dem Mauerfall und dem Mitwirken des DAV hatten wir aber plötzlich einen Widerpart. Der " große " konnte sich nicht mehr damit begnügen, die Basis zu ignorieren sondern sah sich plötzlich einer Konkurrenz gegenüber, die ernst zu nehmen war. Und ganz selbstverständlich gab es erhebliche Reibungsverluste. Und die waren gut, haben sie doch so manches verhindert oder abgemildert. Es waren Reibungsverluste zum Wohl oder zur Schdensbegrenzung der Anglerschaft. Die Reibungsverluste in einem fusionierten Verband hingegen werden sich ganz natürlich auf innere Strukturen konzentrieren. 
Es ist völlig ausgeschlossen, dass eine Fusion ohne den Kampf um die Vorherrschaft in internen Struktur- und Personalfragen einhergeht. Eine Fusion dient auch der Verschlankung des Overheads, sprich Stimmen und Meinungen in entscheidenden Positionen werden auf der Strecke bleiben. Unweigerlich und 
für immer. 

Eine Fusion ist ein one way ticket und keiner der es bucht weiß genau, wo die Reise hingeht. 

Last not least wäre eine Fusion dann sinnvoll, wenn es wesentliche Punkte gäbe, die man nicht mit einem jeweils punktuellen Schulterschluß gemeinsam angehen könnte. 

Wenn aber DAV und VdSF eine Sprache sprechen, dann dürfte so ein Schulterschluß an sich kein Problem darstellen und es bräuchte keine Fusion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> Was viele nicht verstehen, wir hatten vor der Wende im Westen genau diese eine Stimme. Wir hatten einen Verband, der die Interessen der Angler vertreten sollte.





> Mit dem Mauerfall und dem Mitwirken des DAV hatten wir aber plötzlich einen Widerpart. Der " große " konnte sich nicht mehr damit begnügen, die Basis zu ignorieren sondern sah sich plötzlich einer Konkurrenz gegenüber, die ernst zu nehmen war





> Eine Fusion ist ein one way ticket und keiner der es bucht weiß genau, wo die Reise hingeht.



Du packst da ziemlich genau das zusammen, Ralle, was viele bewegt.

Deswegen schrieb ich ja bewusst:


> *>>> Positiv, weil sich überhaupt etwas rührt mit der Chance auf Verbesserungen...
> 
> >>> Kritisch, weil auch wir die vielen Punkte und Dinge sehen, die "schief gehen können"...*



Was sich eben im Gegensatz zur früheren Medienlandschaft geändert hat, ist das sich mit dem Netz (nochmal: Nicht nur das Anglerboard) Leute jetzt mit ihren Meinungen und Argumenten in die Diskusson einbringen können, die in "alten" Zeiten dazu nicht mal die Chance hatten.

WENN das bei der Fusion mit genutzt und auch Lehren daraus gezogen werden (im Gegensatz eben zu "alten" Zeiten), kann das eben eine große Chance sein.

WENN NICHT: Haben wir die Karte mit dem "Risiko" nicht nur gezogen, sondern dann auch leider ausgespielt bekommen..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jedoch zu sagen, dass Leute, die sich in Vorständen engagieren, Funktionäre ohne Basisbezug sind, ist wage, abwegig, geradezu abstrus.
> Denn diese vertreten eben die Mitglieder, die sich melden, wenn die vermeindliche Masse an Anglern, möglicherweise die Mehrheit einer anderen meinung, aber nicht zu Wort meldet und ihre Rechte in Anspruch nimmt, dann werden diese nicht vertreten.
> Das ist das Grundprinzip der Demokratie!



Toni, jain. Man muß schon einen sehr dehnbaren Begriff von Demokratie haben, um so etwas dort einordnen zu können.

Dazu einen kurzen (abseitigen) Ausflug in die Demokratietheorie:

Entscheidungen werden gemeinhin als demokratisch legitim angesehen, wenn a) die Beteiligung derjenigen, die einer Entscheidung später unterworfen sind, im Entscheidungsfindungsprozess sichergestellt wird und zwar möglichst direkt, oder b) die Regelungsunterworfenen Entscheidungen in ihrer Konsequenz mehrheitlich billigen. 

a) heißt dabei, man ist beteiligt an der Entscheidungsfindung oder man überträgt das Mandat einem Repräsentanten, der sich an der Entscheidungsfindung beteiligt. Letzteres ist schon leicht undemokratischer, wenn man so will. Mit der Wahl eines Repräsentanten, der dann einen Repräsentanten wählt usw. sinkt die demokratische (Input-)Legitimität weiter.

b) heißt, dass diejenigen möglichst zufrieden sein sollten mit dem, was (ihre) Repräsentanten beschließen. Je geringer die Input-Legitimität von Entscheidungen, desto höher sollte diese Zufriedenheit ausfallen, um Entscheidungen nachträglich als demokratisch zu legitimieren. Und desto besser sollten sie auch kommuniziert werden.

Dies im Sinn habend, ist die schon bestehende und auch die angestrebte Vertreterschaft der Angler kaum als demokratisch zu bezeichnen. Denn a) werden hier in der Tat Repräsentanten von Repräsentanten gewählt. Weiterhin dürfte sich der Vertretungsanspruch ohnehin nur auf Mitglieder beziehen, also mitnichten "die Angler". Die Einbindung von Vereinen in Entscheidungsfindungsprozesse findet auch kaum statt - d.h.  qualitative Rückfragen, was denn einfache Mitglieder Vereinen von dieser oder jener Positionierung des Verbandes halten, geschweige denn protokollierte Abstimmungen. Stattdessen wird irgendwas von den Repräsentanten der Repräsentanten in Hinterzimmern ausgekungelt, was dann auf dem Servierteller präsentiert wird. Sind die Leute b) damit zufrieden? Da kann man durchaus Zweifel haben, wenn man sich das Stimmungsbild hier so anschaut. 

P.S.: Stell Dir mal vor, ob Du wirklich Idee kämest, Deutschland als demokratisch zu bezeichnen, wenn Deine einzige direkte Wahlmöglichkeit in der Wahl des Gemeindevorstandes bestünde...Demokratietheoretiker hätten große Bauchschmerzen dabei, soviel kann ich Dir sagen...

Zurück zur Fusion. Es würde den Verbänden oder dem zukünftig gemeinsamen Verband in der Tat zu höherem Ansehen verhelfen, wenn dabei gleich mal eine Demokratisierung von Entscheidungsfindungsprozessen stattfände. 

Minimal gehört aus meiner Sicht dazu:
- regelmäßig und rechtzeitig zu kommunizieren, welche Vorhaben verfolgt werden - via Postille und Internet
- gezielt und protokolliert Stimmungsbilder aus den Vereinen zu ebenjenen Vorhaben einzuholen
- Entscheidungsfindungsprozesse transparent darzustellen und auf Hinterzimmergespräche mit staatlichen Stellen und anderen Verbänden zu verzichten 
- Die Wahl der Verbandsspitze entweder per Direktwahl oder einer Art erweiterter Delegiertenkonferenz aus den Vereinen einzuführen (mit letzterem meine ich explizit nicht jene, die bereits im Kreisverband tätig sind, sprich eine Aufgabenteilung). 

Alles andere wird ebenjene verkrusteten und undemokratischen (|rolleyes) Strukturen lediglich konservieren...


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Aus Zeitgründen ganz kurz dargestellt:

Ich bekomme jede 2./3. Woche Post vom Bezirksverband oder Landesverband mit Infos wie auch Einladungen zu Diskussionsveranstaltungen / Versammlungen ... erst vor 2 Tagen die Einladung für Jugendwarte in Bayern.

Wer als Verein dies alles nicht wahrnimmt, verwirkt sein Recht und seine Ansprüche ...

ich glaube einfach nur, dass viele, die hier mitreden im Thread, dies alles nur nicht wissen und noch nie auf diesen Veranstaltungen waren ...

NEIN, da möchte ich dir widersprechen:
Demokratietheoretiker HABEN damit kein Problem ...
Demokratie heißt nicht nur Basisdemokratie auf direktestem Wege ... diese Diskusion hat ja unser Bundespräsident angeregt mit seinem Vorschlag der Direktwahl des Bundespräsidenten durch die Basis (Volkes) ...
und die Demokratietheoretiker haben ohne Bauchschmerzen und sehr schlüssig, diese als nicht notwendig im Sinne eines Demokratieverständisses dargestellt (und da sind die Einflussmöglichkeiten der Vertretenen (Volkes) noch viel weiter beschnitten , sagen wir mal provokativ gar nicht vorhanden?!? )...
Parteien verfahren auch teilweise in dieser Weise ...

"Delegierte" sind Bestandteil unserer repräsentativen Demokratie ...

das Problem wird nur konstruiert von denen, die sich nicht engagieren, uninformiert sind, sich nicht bewegen .. aber alles FÜR sich, vereinnahmend des falschen Arguments der vermeindlichen Allgemeinmeinung, besser wollen ...

sorry, letzteres war ausdrücklich nicht polemisch gesagt, sondern durchaus beabsichtigt provokativ!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

@ ivo:
Der VDSF hat uns bisher immer ignoriert, bei fast allen Anfragen..
Von sich aus auf uns zukommen war noch nie..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Der Wunsch zur Fusion ist beschlossen.
Ob sie tatsächlich kommt, hängt ja auch von den internen Abstimmungen der Mitglieder beider Verbände ab.
Ob also die jeweiligen Mitglieder das auch mehrheitlich mittragen, was die Funktionäre jetzt da aushandeln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Manchen würde es besser anstehen, ihre energie anstatt in Motzen und Schimpfen, gar Beschimpfen in engergie des Engagment der Funktionnen auszuüben, in denen sie auch ihre Meinung konstruktiv umsetzen können.
> Nochmals: Diese Stellen stehen frei .. es fehlen nur die Bewerber!



Toni, ich war in den Jahren 82 - 87 extrem aktiv. Ich hatte Vorstandspositionen in mehreren Vereinen und habe an ichweißnichtwievielen Verbandssitzungen teilgenommen. Mit Herrn Drosee habe ich mir Wortgefechte geliefert, die waren nicht von schlechten Eltern. 
Und dann sitzen da Vereinsfunktionäre von ichweißnichtwievielen Vereinen und kriegen das Mául nicht auf. Kaum ist die Sitzung beendet und man steht draußen vor der Türe, werden die Mäuler aufgerissen, wie schlecht doch der Verband ist. 

Dein Einwand, wer nix tut hat auch nicht zu meckern, ist zwar theoretisch richtig, aber Du vergißt dabei einen wesentlichen Punkt.

Vorstandsarbeit in einem Verein ist extrem zeitaufwändig, wenn man sein Amt auch wahrnimmt. Das weißt Du sicher am besten. Verbandsarbeit vervielfältigt diesen Aufwand, von der Kostenseite mal ganz zu schweigen. 

Wer kann denn heutzutage überhaupt eine solche Bürde tragen ? Wieviel Prozent der Angler können neben ihrem Beruf und der Familie diesen Aufwand leisten und haben daneben noch Zeit selber zu angeln ? Und wieviele von denen, die die Möglichkeit hätten, sind auch in der Lage einen solchen Posten auszufüllen ? 

Ich war damals so gut wie jedes Wochenende unterwegs. Zuletzt hat dann auch noch meine Frau ( mit Recht ) rebelliert und ich sah meine Ehe gefährdet. Daraufhin habe ich das Handtuch geworfen. Und das war gut so, denn meine Ehe war und ist wichtiger als das Angeln. 

Letztlich bleibt nur ein sehr kleiner Prozentsatz der Angler übrig, die die Zeit aufwänden können und wollen. Und von denen wiederum ist auch nur ein Teil fähig, einen solchen Posten auch auszufüllen. 

Gesucht wird der junge, dynamische Jungeselle(in) oder der mit einer extrem toleranten Ehepartner verheiratete, in gesicherter 8Stunden-Tag Position beschäftigte Mann/Frau, die Angeln als ihr Hobby ausgewählt haben, aber gerne bereit sind zum Wohl der Allgemeinheit auf einen großen Teil dieses Hobbys zu verzichten, und der/die zudem noch genug Reife und Erfahrung besitzt einen solchen Posten auszufüllen.

Viel Glück bei der Suche.


Grade junge, ambitionierte Menschen sind voll eingespannt, Ihren Lebensweg zu gestalten. Sie müssen ihre Zukunft und ihre Familie planen und Ihren persönlichen Weg bereiten. Da bleibt kein Platz für aufwändige Verbandsarbeit. 

Gut, jetzt kann man argumentieren, dass es ja auch schon reicht, wenn die Angler über Ihre Vereine auf den Verband einwirken. Das kostet nix und braucht auch nicht viel Zeit.

Aber bitte, wie denn ? Wenn der Vorstand eines Vereins in Augen der Mitgleider schlechte Arbeit leistet, kann man ihn abwählen, klar. Aber damit ist man an dem Punkt angelangt, wer kann und wer von denen will die Arbeit übernehmen ?
Oder andersrum, muss jemand mit allem einverstanden sein, wenn er nicht die persönlichen Möglichkeiten hat direkten Einfluss auszuüben ? 

Ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht, dass derjenige nicht maulen soll, der die Möglichkeiten hat, sie aber nicht wahrnimmt. Aber das ist die absolute Minderheit. Nicht nur unter den Anglern, sondern insgesamt. 

Man möge mir den hier ganz kurzen beispielhaften Ausflug in die richtige Politik nachsehen.

Als freier Bürger hat man das Recht und die Möglichkeit zu wählen. Wer nicht wählt, darf nicht meckern. Punkt.
Was macht man aber, wenn unter den zur Wahl stehenden Kandidaten und Parteien keiner ist, dem man sein Vertrauen geben möchte ? Nicht wählen und nicht meckern, oder das kleinste Übel wählen und meckern ? Nach manchen Vorstellungen darf man auch nicht meckern wenn man gewählt hat, es sei denn man steigt selbst aktiv in die Politik ein ? Wohl kaum. Die Möglichkeit zu wählen ist ein hohes Gut, das höchste in einer Demokratie. 
Diese Möglichkeit wird allerdings dann ad absurdum geführt, wenn man nur eine Partei wählen kann. 

Und genau das ist die Konsequenz einer Fusion.

Es ist heute schon schwer genug, als einzelnes Mitglied eine Mehrheit zu gewinnen und einen Verein, einen Vorstand zur Wahl zu bewegen. Zur Wahl DAV oder VdSF.

Im Falle einer Fusion haben wir aber genau dieses unselige Einparteiensystem dessen Seilschaften und Ausrichtung alleine internen Machtkämpfen ausgeliefert ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Toni, ich war in den Jahren 82 - 87 extrem aktiv. Ich hatte Vorstandspositionen in mehreren Vereinen und habe an ichweißnichtwievielen Verbandssitzungen teilgenommen. Mit Herrn Drosee habe ich mir Wortgefechte geliefert, die waren nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> Und dann sitzen da Vereinsfunktionäre von ichweißnichtwievielen Vereinen und kriegen das Mául nicht auf. Kaum ist die Sitzung beendet und man steht draußen vor der Türe, werden die Mäuler aufgerissen, wie schlecht doch der Verband ist.
> 
> Dein Einwand, wer nix tut hat auch nicht zu meckern, ist zwar theoretisch richtig, aber Du vergißt dabei einen wesentlichen Punkt.
> ...



Absolut dakor #h

...

bis auf den letzten Punkt bezüglich der Fusion, da möchte ich doch anmerken:
Auch wenn man keine Auswahlmöglichkeit mangels aufgestellten Alternativen zu einer Organisation hat, hat man Mitbestimmungsrecht und Möglichkeiten ... die sind und waren gegeben, die Frage ist ja nur, wie sie wahrgenommen wurden ...

da aber bisher ja auch keine Konkurrenz/Verbansalternative zumindest in Bayern bestand, ändert sich die Auswahl der demokratischen Möglichkeiten auch nach der Fusion nicht.
Vll. aber ist ja diese Fusion ein demokratischer Schritt insofern, weil das vetretene Meinungsspektrum innerhalb doch nur wieder einen Verbandes größer wird.
Aber, ich widerhole mich nun, an dieser Meinungsbildung kann man mitarbeiten ...

wenn man möchte (und daran zweifel ich in der Masse, siehe Posting von IVO) und zudem die persönlichen Recourcen hat ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ich möchte hier ausdrücklich nochmal die differenzierte Diskussion loben!!


----------



## Honeyball (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Tja, das mit der Demokratie und dem Mitreden wollen und können ist nunmal so eine Sache.

Ist doch schon bezeichnend, dass hier bisher deutlich weniger Boardies mit abgestimmt haben als bei jeder Ferkelwahl:m

Vielen ist es also offensichtlich schietegal, wohin der Zug fährt, Hauptsache sie fahren mit.

Hinsichtlich der Argumentation:
Schlechter als früher mit dem VDSF alleine kann es nicht werden.
und
Hoffentlich wird es eine Fusion und keine Übernahme.

bin ich auch ziemlich unschlüssig, weil der Verband sich m.E. langfristig nicht gegen die Interessen der Basis stellen kann.
Und wenn diese Befürchtungen eintreffen und wenn wir laut genug klar machen müssen, dass wir es sind, um die es geht, dann haben wir natürlich hier auch die ideale Plattform dafür.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die fachbezogenen Printmedien nicht mitziehen, wenn es unüberhörbare Proteste seitens der Basis gibt.
Deshalb auch mein "dafür" und die positive Sicht der Dinge, dass ja vielleicht endlich was rundum Vernünftiges entsteht.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aus Zeitgründen ganz kurz dargestellt:
> 
> Ich bekomme jede 2./3. Woche Post vom Bezirksverband oder Landesverband mit Infos wie auch Einladungen zu Diskussionsveranstaltungen / Versammlungen ... erst vor 2 Tagen die Einladung für Jugendwarte in Bayern.
> 
> Wer als Verein dies alles nicht wahrnimmt, verwirkt sein Recht und seine Ansprüche ...



Ich als einfaches Mitglied nicht #h. Du hast aber insofern Recht, als das neben Rechten auch (theoretische) Pflichten bestehen (diese stehen allerdings mit dem Recht auf Nichtbeteiligung im Konflikt). Natürlich muß man sich informieren, mit abstimmen etc. - das ist übrigens in basisdemokratischen Systemen nicht anders. Gleichwohl ändert dies nicht nichts daran, dass repräsentative Systeme anfälliger für Korruption, Postengeschacher, Basisferne sind. Und je unabhängiger ein Repräsentant von einer Basis agieren darf, d.h. je höher die Hürden für Beteiligung sind, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass das was oben beschlossen wird, nix mit dem zu tun hat, was unten gewollt ist. Je ausgeprägter diese Phänomene wiederum zu Tage treten, d.h. mangelnde direkte Mitwirkungsmöglichkeiten und Unzufriedenheit mit der Beschlusslage, desto undemokratischer ist das System. Dafür ist die Betrachtung des tatsächlichen Engagements zunächstmal völlig unerheblich, wobei festzuhalten bleibt, dass Engagement ceteris paribus immer eine Funktion von individueller Betroffenheit und individuellem Aufwand ist --> des Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnisses der Beteiligung sozusagen. Einfach gesprochen, sinkt der Aufwand für Mitwirkung (hier vor allem Zeit für Informationsbeschaffung, Teilnahme) und steigt gleichzeitig das Vertrauen darin, etwas bewegen zu können, dann steigt auch das Engagment insgesamt.    

Ein Verband  stützt sich übrigens in seiner Außendarstellung auf die Zahl der in den Vereinen organisierten natürlichen Personen und nicht (!) auf eine Anzahl abstrakter Vereine und Mitgliedsverbände - die ja qua Satzung seine eigentlichen Mitglieder bilden. Warum wohl? Und warum sollte man denen, auf die man sich eigentlich bezieht, nicht Foren, Kanäle zur besseren Information, Beteiligung und Kontrolle öffnen?



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> NEIN, da möchte ich dir widersprechen: Demokratietheoretiker HABEN damit kein Problem ... Demokratie heißt nicht nur Basisdemokratie auf direktestem Wege ... diese Diskusion hat ja unser Bundespräsident angeregt mit seinem Vorschlag der Direktwahl des Bundespräsidenten durch die Basis (Volkes) ...



Wenn Du mein Posting nochmal genau lesen würdest, würde Dir auffallen, dass ich ein Spektrum unterschiedlicher Demokratieformen aufzeige und keinesfalls der Basisdemokratie das Wort rede, weder theoretisch noch mit Bezug auf die Demokratisierung des Verbandes.    



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und die Demokratietheoretiker haben ohne Bauchschmerzen und sehr schlüssig, diese als nicht notwendig im Sinne eines Demokratieverständisses dargestellt (und da sind die Einflussmöglichkeiten der Vertretenen (Volkes) noch viel weiter beschnitten , sagen wir mal provokativ gar nicht vorhanden?!? )...



Dafür gibt es gute Gründe. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die immer wiederkehrende Diskussion um die Direktwahl des Bundespräsidenten zeigt, dass es ne ganze Menge Demokratietheoretiker gibt, die da Bauchschmerzen haben, liegt das vor allem an Folgendem und zwar völlig in Übereinstimmung, mit dem was ich vorher gepostet habe:
a) das Amt des Bundespräsidenten sieht keine Beteiligung am tagespolitischem Geschäft vor - er trifft mithin keine Regelungen, denen sich irgendjemand unterwerfen muß.
b) Weil das so ist, tritt er auch niemandem auf die Füße und genießt faktisch seit jeher eine hohe Zustimmung - was ihn ex-post demokratisch legitimiert. Kontrafaktisch argumentiert, würde der Bundespräsident mehr Machtbefugnisse haben und sich dadurch wiederholt den Zorn signifikanter Anteile der Bevölkerung zuziehen, gäbe es eine erheblich verschärfte Debatte um die Direktwahl. 

Eine ähnliches und entsprechendes Beispiel, wo tatsächlich Macht ausgeübt wird, wäre die demokratische Legitimierung von Entscheidungen der EU. Sind ja gewissermaßen auch Delegierte, die entweder Delegierte schicken (wie z.B. einen abgehalfterten Öttinger, der außer Baden-Württembergisch keine Fremdsprachen beherrscht |rolleyes) oder Repräsentanten, die im Rat wilde Sachen beschließen (auch wenn das EP so kleckerweise seine Vollmachten ausgeweitet bekommt). Fakt ist aber, dass hier - wie im Anglerverband - wesentliche Prinzipien verletzt werden: angefangen vom one-man-one-vote über Transparenz, Responsivität und Mitwirkungsmöglichkeiten. Wobei die Transparenz von Entscheidungen sogar noch höher als im Anglerverband angesiedelt sein dürfte. So oder so, hier spricht man ohne jeden Zweifel von einem  Demokratiedefizit (einfach mal googeln).  



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Parteien verfahren auch teilweise in dieser Weise ...
> 
> "Delegierte" sind Bestandteil unserer repräsentativen Demokratie ...



Weshalb auch das Vertrauen in Parteien durch alltägliches Postengeschacher und Korruptionsvorwürfen bzw. Wählerferne, die Bereitschaft sich in Parteien zu engagieren bzw. überhaupt zur Wahl zu gehen, seit Jahren sinkt. Mithin die Input-Legitimität. 

Und, gemessen daran, wieviele Leute überhaupt das Vertrauen in unsere Demokratie besitzen, ihre Probleme zu lösen, auch die Outputlegitimität. 



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> das Problem wird nur konstruiert von denen, die sich nicht engagieren, uninformiert sind, sich nicht bewegen .. aber alles FÜR sich, vereinnahmend des falschen Arguments der vermeindlichen Allgemeinmeinung, besser wollen ...
> 
> sorry, letzteres war ausdrücklich nicht polemisch gesagt, sondern durchaus beabsichtigt provokativ!



Nein, Toni, Engagement ist eine Sache. Strukturen, die Engagement fördern, ein andere. Und bei Letzterem ist viel zu tun |rolleyes.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im Falle einer Fusion haben wir aber genau dieses unselige Einparteiensystem dessen Seilschaften und Ausrichtung alleine internen Machtkämpfen ausgeliefert ist.



Das ist ein ganz anderer Aspekt, den es zu unterstreichen gilt. Politische Konkurrenz belebt in der Tat das Geschäft - Wettbewerb um Mitglieder und Stimmen sozusagen. Schließt ja auch keine gemeinsame Positionierung zu irgendwelchen Themen aus...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die fachbezogenen Printmedien nicht mitziehen, wenn es unüberhörbare Proteste seitens der Basis gibt.



Da wäre ich mir gar nicht mal so sicher. ob die nicht auch 1-2 Seiten für Angelpolitik bzw. Diskussionen aus der "Netzwelt" reservieren würden. Da krankt es wohl eher daran, dass die keine anständigen Journalisten bezahlen können.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Honeyball,
> 
> ich denke da ist es ähnlich wie in der Politik. Die Leidensfähigkeit der Deutschen ist hoch, sehr hoch. Eh da öffentlich gemurrt wird, dass dauert.
> 
> Ist zwar ein schlechtes Beispiel, aber bei den Franzosen wird bei passenden Themen Protestiert. Das wünsche ich mir manchmal auch hier.




Weil es uns doch vergleichsweise und auch absolut sehr gut geht ...

möchte mich mit den Strukturen in Fra. nicht vergleichen ... aber wir haben in der Stadt aktuell unser Volksbegehren und Volksentscheid sehr positiv über die Bühne gebracht!
Da sind so viele Wege offen ... nur wer kennt diese denn in seiner Wohlstandsbequemlichkeit?
Achso ja: Die doch dezenten Proteste über Weihnachten der Studierenden in München haben bei mir an der Uni auch viel bewirkt ... nicht alles, was sie forderten, aber viel ... nur wer will das viel erreichte sehen, wenn es doch noch eine unerfüllte /unerfüllbare? Forderung gibt? 

Es geht um's Angeln, und wir angeln alle mit Freude und nicht unter misslichen Umständen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Mal unabhängig von den Argumenten für oder wider einer Vereinigung der Verbände (wie auch immer) habe ich mal beide Verbände angeschrieben, einfach um mal zu erfahren, wie das Prozedere in der Praxis aussehen soll, wer also nach entsprechenden Verhandlungen letztlich entscheiden wird, ob es zu einer Fusion kommt oder nicht.

Falls Antworten kommen, werde ich sie natürlich sowohl hier wie auch im Mag einstellen.

Hier der Wortlaut der Anfrage:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> unzweifelhaft besteht in der Fusion der beiden deutschen Anglerverbände eine große Chance.
> 
> Aber es gib auch viele Angler, die in entsprechenden Diskussionen Zweifel hegen, ob ein gemeinsamer Verband  dann wirklich die Interessen aller Angler vertritt. Denn durch das bestehen zweier Verbände gab es immerhin auch immer ein Regulativ statt einsamer Entscheidungen.
> ...


----------



## gründler (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ich glaube eher hier spielt nicht nur die Zeit die größte Rolle um sich nicht aufstellen zulassen.

Ist es vieleicht nicht eher die Angst zwischen den Reihen unterzugehn.Weil man ja von vorne rein denkt oder weiß die leute um einen rum haben sich auf die Stirn geklebt=Setzkescher Nein,alle fische knüppeln die Maß haben,Wettbewerb=Nein,Angeln muss Nahrung sein,Tierschutzgesetz ist das wichtigste...............die ganzen Punkte halt die so aufkommen und anfallen.

Während die anderen Jahrelang im Amt stehenden sich darüber in der Rauchpause unterhalten,wie in Ostfriesland die eigenen *Reusen* so laufen,und wie man die Kehlen nachspannt,und tips wie lass sie doch mal paar tage länger unberührt,aber im Saal gegen Setzkescher sind.

Wer hat lust sich da in Nest zusetzen und zu sagen Nöö so nicht.

Bei vielen wo man nachfragt (und die haben defenetiv zeit) ob sie sich nicht vorstellen können mit ins Boot zu kommen und Ämter zu übernehmen kommt zu 99% nur meinste ich will mich mit diesen Idioten da oben rumärgern...........für nix und wieder nix.Das fängt auf Vereinsbasis an und hört beim Verband auf,abgesehen davon dauert es schon paar tage bis man einen Posten ganz da oben bekommt auch da muss man sich ""hinarbeiten"".

Die meisten gehen da lieber Angeln Motorrad fahren oder oder...... statt von 19.00-21.30Uhr auf ner Sitzung irgendwo in DE.zu verbringen,und ich wiederhohle mich gern = Nicht nur die Zeit spielt hier ne Rolle,bei manchen ja ok da geht es nicht,aber die kannste an einer hand abzählen,die meisten wollen nicht oder trauen sich nicht,weil sie wissen was da zum teil abgeht. 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Am 12./13. fand die 4. Konferenz zwischen DAV und VDSF in Göttingen zum Thema Fusion statt.

Die Pressemeldung dazu findet ihr hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188663

Nach einem Telefonat mit DAV-Geschäftsführer Philipp Freudenberg waren  ihm bezüglich der Diskussion hier zwei Dinge wichtig anzumerken.

Denn ja, es wird hier zumindest von einem Verband mitgelesen ;-))

Und man kann halt telefonisch vieles logischerweise schneller besprechen als hier im Forum oder per Mail schriftlich zu diskutieren..
Daher habe ich ihm zugesagt, diese Argumente hier mit in die Diskussion einzustellen.

Zum einen der Punkt, warum es so wichtig ist, dass es nur einen Verband geben sollte, was ja durchaus nicht alle so sehen bzw. sogar Vorteile in zwei Verbänden sehen (nach dem Motto "Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft"): 

Er gab dafür ein einfaches Beispiel:
Wenn man bisher mit Politikern geredet hat und kaum mit denen argumentieren konnte, weil es eben zwei Verbände mit oft auch nicht gleichen Meinungen gibt. Und der Politiker dann sagt: 
"Werdet euch erst mal selber einig, bevor wir nachdenken anfangen.."
Dass also in der Lobbyarbeit für Angler in der Politik eigentlich ein Verband mit einer Stimme einfach Vorausetzung ist.


Zum zweiten die Bedenken bezüglich der Gewässerpools des DAV:
Den Landesverbänden gehören ja die Gewässer, ein Bundesverband (ob der jetzige DAV oder ein zukünftig fuisionierter Verband) hat keine rechtliche Möglichkeit einem Landesverband vorzuschreiben, was und wie er mit seinen Gewässern umgeht. Das wird also alles so bleiben wie es ist, unabhängig von einer Fusion - außer ein Landesverband ändert seine entsprechenden Richtlinien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Lies mal aufmerksam die Pressemeldung, die ich verlinkt habe.
Da scheint nach den "Anfangserfolgen" jetzt das mühsame auseinanderklabustern der Differenzen (die zweifelsohne noch bestehen) dran zu sein.

Ich habe bis jetzt nicht den Eindruck, dass die Fusion um jeden Preis kommen soll, sondern dass sie gewünscht ist. Und zwar dann, wenn eben eine gemeinsame Linie gefunden werden kann.

Ansonsten wird es halt keine geben.

Dass nach einer Zeit X sich da Änderungen ergeben könnte, die uns Anglern wie früher beim VDFS als alleinigem Verband wieder Bauchschmerzen bereiten könnten, die Befürchtung hab ich auch.

Aber das so festzuzurren, dass das eben nicht passiert, scheint wohl eine der Aufgaben zu sein, der sich der DAV da momentan stellt, auch und gerade was das angeht:


> Nur das was schwarz auf weiß geschrieben steht hat zum Schluss auch bestand.


----------



## opi2001 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Also ich bin dagegen.Wenn sich die 2 Verbände zusammenschliessen,was wird dann mit dem Verwaltungsapperat?Noch mehr Verwaltungsangestellte die bezahlt werden müssen.Und wer bezahlt die Leute? Unsere Beiträge werden dann mit Garantie erhöht werden,und das Geld sollten sie lieber in Fischbesatz und Zucht stecken zumindestens mit größeren finanziellen Mitteln.Wenn jetzt schon bloß 20% von unseren Abgaben in Besatzmaßnahmen gehen was ist mit den anderen 80% ??


----------



## chivas (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

mit welcher vehemenz und den immer wieder gleichen abgedroschenen  argumenten du die fusion ablehnst, läßt einen fast zu dem schluß kommen,  dass du auf einem völlig überflüssigen und überdotierten sessel im dav  sitzt, der nach einer fusion nicht mehr da wäre xD (versteh das bitte nicht falsch ^^)

ich bin selbst seit über 25 jahren "fan" des dav - trotzdem kann man die  angelegenheit durchaus auch sachlich sehen!

*mal ganz unter uns und auch mal ehrlich: wie würdest du eigentlich argumentieren, wenn du als west-vereins-mitglied quasi zwangsläufig im vdsf wärst? *

wenn man diese diskussion in anderen foren verfolgt, ergibt sich ein recht interessantes bild 



ivo schrieb:


> Zum ersten Punkt:
> Wenn ich mich vorher mit dem anderen Verband abstimme habe ich die  gleichen Argumente bei Politikern wie mit einem Verband.


 
 genau. man ja sich per kooperationsvertrag auf die gleiche politik und  die gleiche meinung einigen - so wie das cdu und fdp gemacht haben :/ |supergri
 wo genau wäre dann eigentlich nochmal der unterschied zu einer fusion?



ivo schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Punkt:
> Leider gibt es zum Pool keine Handfesten aussagen, besonders von Seiten  des VDSF. Es ist richtig das der Bundesverband rechtlich gegen den Pool  nicht vorgehen kann. Die Herren wollen sich jedoch intensive Lobbyarbeit  auf die Fahnen schreiben. Diese kann in viele Richtungen gelenkt  werden, auch gegen die Landesverbände und indirekt den Pool. Ich  persönlich vertraue den Lippenbekenntnissen in dieser Hinsicht nicht.  Nur das was schwarz auf weiß geschrieben steht hat zum Schluss auch  bestand.


 
 öhm. ja. wie auch immer xD. warum sollte der westdeutsche vdsf etwas  gegen den ostdeutschen gewässerfonds unternehmen. naja, könnte ja sein,  dass irgendwas...
 die verträge zwischen den landesverbänden sind schwarz auf weiß - aber  zählt für dich sicher nicht, weil es nicht tinte und papier von dir war?
 die lobbyarbeit gegen alles und jeden kann der vdsf jetzt genauso tun,  dafür braucht er keinen einheitlichen verband.



ivo schrieb:


> "Nur die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihre Metzger selber."


 
  bezogen auf unsere zielobjekte: wenn du als fisch entscheiden könntest,  ob du an der langleine verreckst oder im schleppnetz erdrückt wirst oder  als alternative betäubt und schmerzlos abgeschlagen wirst, wärst du  ganz sicher plötzlich ganz gern eins der dümmsten kälber...



opi2001 schrieb:


> Noch mehr Verwaltungsangestellte die bezahlt  werden müssen.Und wer bezahlt die Leute?


 
 wie kommst du denn darauf? naja, hat ja ivo himself schon richtig  gestellt xD





ivo schrieb:


> Ich denke der Unterschied rührt auch daher, das der DAV mehr für seine  Mitglieder/Vereine tut, während sich der VDSF auf administrative Sachen  beschränkt.
> 
> (z.B. den eigenen Mitgliedern das Leben schwer machen)



nur blöd, dass (auch) so einige fakten angesprochen wurden -und  natürlich mit größter mühe lieber kaputt diskutiert werden, als diese  einfach auch einmal zu akzeptieren- die genau das zumindest in frage  stellen...




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nicht den Eindruck, dass die Fusion um jeden Preis kommen soll, sondern dass sie gewünscht ist. Und zwar dann, wenn eben eine gemeinsame Linie gefunden werden kann.
> 
> Ansonsten wird es halt keine geben.



genau so isses...


----------



## chivas (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Ach, da ich nie im VDSF war kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Nur verhalten sich die Herren des VDSF verdächtig ruhig.



siehste - ich WAR drin ^^
warum sollen sie sich nicht ruhig verhalten... klar wär´s dir lieber, wenn die rumdröhnen würden 

btw: warum nörgelst du dauernd über den vdsf - wenn du "nichts dazu sagen kannst"? schon bissel komisch, oder?



ivo schrieb:


> Frage mich nur woher du deine Informationen nimmst? Ich hab sie mir von  meinem Landesverband geholt und mir meine Meinung gebildet.



ich brauch zur meinungsbildung keinen landesverband. ich entscheide auch bei anderen dingen regelmäßig allein  welche informationen meinst du eigentlich? außerdem spielts doch wohl keine rolle, aus welcher quelle ich die tatsachen kenne. naja für dich vielleicht schon, aber das ist mir und jedem anderen sicherlich recht schnurz.
und sonst ignorierst du die fakten doch auch beharrlich - naja, was solls.

wie bereits mehrfach gesagt: glücklicherweise wird auf befindlichkeiten von einzelnen auch in einer demokratie eher wenig rücksicht genommen


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



chivas schrieb:


> *mal ganz unter uns und auch mal ehrlich: wie würdest du eigentlich argumentieren, wenn du als west-vereins-mitglied quasi zwangsläufig im vdsf wärst? *



Ich würde so wie heute argumentieren, denn das ist fast in jedem Westverein der Fall. 


Ansonsten sei an dieser Stelle mal angemerkt, dass Du immer von fehlenden Fakten schreibst. Die einzigen Fakten die fehlen, sind die von Dir. 
Jene, welche deine Argumente entkräften, ignorierst Du geflissentlich.

Also bitte bring Du auch mal Fakten. Was hat der VdSF in der Vergangenheit für die Angler getan ??? Beispiele bitte.

PS: Lies mal Deine eigene Signatur


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er gab dafür ein einfaches Beispiel:
> Wenn man bisher mit Politikern geredet hat und kaum mit denen argumentieren konnte, weil es eben zwei Verbände mit oft auch nicht gleichen Meinungen gibt. Und der Politiker dann sagt:
> "Werdet euch erst mal selber einig, bevor wir nachdenken anfangen.."
> Dass also in der Lobbyarbeit für Angler in der Politik eigentlich ein Verband mit einer Stimme einfach Vorausetzung ist.



Sorry, aber das ist kein Argument. Wenn zwei Parteien nicht in der Lage sind einen gemeinsamen Standpunkt zu finden, dann ist das die denkbar schlechteste Voraussetzung für eine Fusion.
Fusionieren kann man, wenn man in den wichtigsten Punkte übereinstimmt. Ansonsten dient die Fusion nur dazu, eine Seite mundtot zu machen. 

Oder anders:

Ich hatte in jungen Jahren mal ne Freundin mit der ich mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht verstanden habe, weil wir in wesentlichen Dingen unterschiedlicher Meinung waren.


Nach obiger Argumentation hätte ich sie wohl heiraten sollen.


----------



## Jose (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wer sich selber nicht einbringt und keine Meinung äussert darf sich hinterher nicht wundern wenn da Sachen anders entschieden werden als man sich das selber vorstellt...



auch wenn Thomas das auch findet - ich empfinde diese aussage als zumutung.

wenn einer schon in 'nem verein ist, meinetwegen, 
aber:
die freien angler, wie sollen die das verstehen ?
erst in einen verein eintreten, damit die "sich einbringen" können um eine fusion zu verhindern, die (lehrt mich deutschland!) garantiert mittelfristig eine zwangsmitgliedschaft einführen wird?

ich verstehe stefans post erst mal so, rein in 'nen verein oder 'selber schuld'.

da ist die zwangsmitgliedschaft doch schon im kopf vorbereitet...


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Was habt Ihr eigentlich alle mit eurer scheixx Zwangsmitgliedschaft?
Das sind doch paranoide Vorstellungen.

Wie oft eigentlich noch, ES GIBT KEINE ZWANGSMITGLIEDSCHAFT DURCH DEN VERBAND, es gibt Gewässer da dürfen eben nur Vereinsmitglieder und andere Mitglieder des Verbandes (über einen anderen Verein) fischen, natürlich gibts sowas aber das ist VEREINSRECHT und hat mit dem Verband nix zu tun. EGAL OB DAV ODER VSDF!!

Sorry aber das grenz doch echt an Verfolgungswahn.

Und bevor mir wieder einer vorwirft, daß mich das als "BeiGarNichtsMitglied" ja eigentlich nix angeht und jedes Argument sowieso auf taube Ohren stößt, bin ich aus dem Thema nun endgültig raus.

Haut euch weiter die Köppe ein, schwelgt in vergangenen Zeiten und verschließt eure Augen vor der Zukunft.

#h


----------



## gründler (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ich find es gut das hier Disku.wird.


Alle rufen immer nach,Wir sollten alle gefragt werden,ist doch wünschenswert das hier dadurch das gute wie das schlechte angesprochen wird.

Wie sonst soll man sonst da draussen und da oben hören was in der kleinen Autonormal-Anglerwelt passiert und gedacht.....wird.

#h


----------



## chivas (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich würde so wie heute argumentieren, denn das  ist fast in jedem Westverein der Fall.


 
   du warst nicht gefragt... ich rechne auch nicht ernsthaft mit einer antwort.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die einzigen Fakten die fehlen, sind die von  Dir.


 


chivas schrieb:


> nur zum weiteren denkanstoß noch einige weitere fakten (laßt euch aber  bitte davon auf gar keinen fall verwirren).
> im vergleich einige regelungen im "anglerfreundlichen dav-sachsen" und  im anglerfeindlichen vdsf-schlesig holstein und vdsf-hamburg (dort kenne  ich mich nunmal am besten aus... ähnliche oder auch völlig anders  geartete regelungen mag es auch wo anders geben):
> 
> in sachsen darf ich mit 2 ruten fischen. in sh quasi unbegrenzt (von  ausnahmen in den erlaubnisscheinen abgesehen).
> ...


 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was hat der VdSF in der Vergangenheit für die  Angler getan ??? Beispiele bitte.



ich habe selbiges nirgends behauptet... "ihr" behauptet sehr ausdauernd, dass der dav so doll is (ich hab gegenüber dem dav nur nen wesentlich besseres bauchgefühl, aber ich bilde mir meine meinung in aller regel nicht auf einer emotionellen basis)... was hat denn der dav konkret für die angler getan? beispiele bitte...  



ivo schrieb:


> Was vorher nicht Vertraglich fixiert wurde hat  hinterher auch keinen Bestand.


 
  verträge kann man ändern... darauf reitest du doch sonst auch bloß rum #q  mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie DU dir eine fusion vorstellen könntest - in solchen fällen geht man nun mal IMMER kompromisse ein und jeder verhandlungspartner gibt ein kleines stück nach (nein, tatsächlich erwarte ich darauf keine antwort...)

  und wenn ich die shift-taste benutzen würde, käme ich vielleicht auch in  die gefahr, dass ich wie du substantive klein und verben und adjektive (wie z.b. "vertraglich")  stattdessen groß schreiben würde - und zuhören würdest du doch eh nicht  xD



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nach obiger Argumentation hätte ich sie wohl heiraten sollen.


 
 ich weiß, wie du es meinst - aber ne freundin, die zu allem nur "ja"  sagt und nicht mal ne eigene meinung hat... hm, mir wär das nüscht 




Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Sorry aber das grenz doch echt an Verfolgungswahn.



danke xd
wobei - gerade DAS ist ja erklärte politik des dav. hab ich aber schon  gesagt. paßt nur nicht in die argumentationskette der fusionsgegner und  wird deshalb auch hier wieder ignoriert 

naja, ich halte es prinzipiell mit matthäus 7,6 und mach so sinnloses  "koppschlagen" auch nicht mehr mit. schade, dass es nicht sachlich  hergehen kann und gut, dass "wir" keine entscheidungen treffen 

wem der alte, der neue oder gar kein verband paßt, der kann einfach in  nen verein ohne verbandsmitgliedschaft eintreten. oder in keinen verein.  oder vereine bündeln unter einem "neuen" verband. oder oder oder. oder  weiter gegen alles schießen, was ihm persönlich nicht in den kram  paßt...

@ivo: noch ne anmerkung am rande: hast DU zur fusion der sächs. regionalverbände bisher auch nur EINE NEGATIVE stimme gehört???


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wie oft eigentlich noch, ES GIBT KEINE ZWANGSMITGLIEDSCHAFT DURCH DEN VERBAND, es gibt Gewässer da dürfen eben nur Vereinsmitglieder und andere Mitglieder des Verbandes (über einen anderen Verein) fischen, natürlich gibts sowas aber das ist VEREINSRECHT und hat mit dem Verband nix zu tun. EGAL OB DAV ODER VSDF!!
> 
> 
> #h



Steffen, bist ja im Grunde ien Guter.

Aber in diesem speziellen Fall etwas weg von der Realität.
Natürlich gibt es bereits heute eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft. Und zwar, wenn man sich einem Verein anschließt, der ebenfalls Mitglied in einem Verband ist. Nur als " freier " Angler muss man das noch nicht. Als solcher ist man aber, sofern man nicht das Glück hat an der Küste zu wohnen, auf Erlaubnisscheine angewiesen. Diese bekommt man bereits heute an manchen Gewässern nur als organisierter Angler.
Wenn es stimmt, was hinter den Kulissen aus nicht ganz unbedarften Mündern kundgetan wird, ist es ein Ziel des VdSF, dies allen Verbandsmitgliedern zur Auflage zu machen. Sprich, die dem Verband angeschossenen Vereine geben Gastkarten nur an organisierte Angler aus. 
Wäre auch aus Sicht des Verbandes eine zwingend logische Maßnahme um auch die heute unorganisierten Angler unter die Fittiche zu bekommen. 
Doch, wie gesagt, dass ist noch hinter vorgehaltener Hand, muss also der Fairness halber als Spekulation eingestuft werden. 

Ich gebe Dir aber Recht, dass dieser Punkt eines der kleineren Übel ist. Viel problematischer ist die allgemeine Ausrichtung des VdSF, insbesondere hinsichtlich des Tierschutzes.


----------



## versuchsangler (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Als DAV mitglied kann ich diesem Gedanken überhaupt nichts abgewinnen.
Im Vdsf organisierte Vereine werden zu recht sagen der Besatz wurde von uns finanziert,wieso dürfen alle jetzt daran teilhaben,
und genau dasselbe würde in DAV Vereinen geschehen.
Nach dem Motto wenn ich nicht darf, dann du auch nicht.
Aber dazu wird es ja sicher etlichste Ausnahmegenehmigungen geben.
Also auf gewisse Zeit ein Flickenteppich an Gewässern.
Wer verliert in diesem Fall,DAV oder VDSF?


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



chivas schrieb:


> ich habe selbiges nirgends behauptet... "ihr" behauptet sehr ausdauernd, dass der dav so doll is (ich hab gegenüber dem dav nur nen wesentlich besseres bauchgefühl, aber ich bilde mir meine meinung in aller regel nicht auf einer emotionellen basis)... was hat denn der dav konkret für die angler getan? beispiele bitte...



Nur das soweit mir bekannt, jüngste.

Als der VdSF losgeprescht ist, dass Angeln ausschließlich der Nahrungsbeschaffung dienen, und damit jeder gefangene maßige Fisch außerhalb der Schonzeit entnommen werden soll, hat der DAV vehement und öffentlich seine Position dargestellt. Nämlich dass der Zweck des Angeln zwar die Verwertung ist, aber es immer in der Entscheidungsgewalt des Anglers liegt, welchen Fisch er wann entnimmt. 

Mach Dir einfach mal den Spass und mach beim VdSF eine Anfrage wie es sich mit der Entnahme oder dem zurücksetzen gefangener Fische verhält.


----------



## chivas (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn es stimmt, was hinter den Kulissen aus nicht ganz unbedarften Mündern kundgetan wird, ist es ein Ziel des VdSF, dies allen Verbandsmitgliedern zur Auflage zu machen. Sprich, die dem Verband angeschossenen Vereine geben Gastkarten nur an organisierte Angler aus.





chivas schrieb:


> gerade DAS ist ja erklärte politik des dav.  hab ich aber schon  gesagt. paßt nur nicht in die argumentationskette  der fusionsgegner und  wird deshalb auch hier wieder ignoriert



hm |kopfkrat
mal davon abgesehen, dass da meiner meinung nach der verband seine kompetenzen gegenüber den "angeschossenen" vereinen überschreiten würde, ist auch das keine entscheidung, die der verband aus eigener "macht" treffen kann und wird, sondern seine mitglieder würden so etwas beschließen. runtergebrochen mithin die vereine selbst. das kann der verein aber auch heute schon tun.

(im übrigen würden mich belege für das ausdrückliche "vorpreschen" des vdsf in diesem bezug tatsächlich interessieren )

@versuchsangler: hä?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mach Dir einfach mal den Spass und mach beim VdSF eine Anfrage wie es  sich mit der Entnahme oder dem zurücksetzen gefangener Fische  verhält.



völlig unnötig. ich nehme einfach die ÖFFENTLICHEN aussagen von peter mohnert zur kenntnis   und interpretiere da weder was raus noch rein. natürlich könnte auch ich einfach alles und jedes behaupten, aber es ist doch wesentlich angenehmer, wenn man (zumindest solche wichtigen) dinge ausschließlich sachlich beleuchtet.

im übrigen gibt es auch in den "dav-ländern" fischereigesetze oder dav-gewässerordnungen mit entsprechenden vorgaben - aber auch daran ist sicher der "böse" vdsf schuld


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Wer als "Ex - Westler" vor der Wiedervereinigung unter der damaligen Alleinvertretung des VDSF zu leiden hatte, der hat eben Bauchschmerzen bei der Geschichte, das kann ich nachvollziehen und mir gehts da nicht anders.

Man wünscht sich eben als Angler einen "Angler"verband, der sich der Angler annimmt, und nicht im vorauseilenden Gehorsam unsinnige Prüfungen einführt, für Nachtangel-, Setzkescher- und Wettangelverbot ist, zurücksetzen gefangener Fische, und, und, und.... 

Und das "nur" weil man (sicher nicht unberechtigt!) Angst hat, im Mainstream der öffentlichen Meinung ansonsten unterzugehen (gegen die öffentlichkeitswirksamen Argumentationen irgendwelcher "Schützer").

Dass der DAV wohl auch aus diesem Grunde die "Kröte" der "Eingemeindung" geschluckt hat, um weiter als "Naturschutzorganisation" gelten zu dürfen, mißfällt mir dabei z. B. persönlich.

Es ist eine Sache der öffentlichen Darstellung, ob man als "Naturschützer" wahrgenommen wird und nicht die eines "Stempels". 

Und ich will (für mich persönlich!) einen Anglerverband und keinen (weiteren) Naturschutzverband. Vor allem auch deswegen, weil Naturschutz oft genug gegen, statt für die Menschen gemacht wird (die ja auch ein Teil der Natur sind). 

Aber das ist wohl ein Teil der Kompromißfindung, die einer solchen Fusion vorangehen..

Dass es jedoch wie in der Pressemeldung geschrieben, Streitigkeiten um den zukünftigen Namen des Verbandes gibt (wer immer diesen warum auch ausgelöst hat, DAV oder VDSF) zeigt in meinen Augen wiederum einmal deutlich, dass Funktionäre oft sehr weit weg sind von dem, was die Angler eigentlich berührt.

Ich behaupte hier mal für die Mehrheit der Angler zu sprechen:
Bei einer vernünftigen, im Sinne der Angler agierenden Verbandsarbeit wäre von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen den Anglern der Name des Verbandes aber *VÖLLIG WURSCHT!!*

Nochmal:
Es geht im Prinzip bei den Befürchtungen der meisten Skeptiker doch darum, dass man wieder Verhältisse wie ehemals unter der alleinigen VDFS-Führung erhält, wenn der DAV "geschluckt" wird.

Wenn der DAV in Verhandlungen erreichen kann, dass das nicht passiert sondern die anglerfreundlicheren Ansichten des DAV mehr Gewicht finden, kann es in meinen Augen nur allen Anglern recht sein.

Schaffen sie das nicht, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
Der DAV sieht ein, dass eine Fusion nicht sinnvoll ist - und wir haben weiter den Wettbewerb.

Der DAV knickt ein, trotz Bedenken - dann haben wir den Salat. Wenn sich die Funktionäre beider Seiten da aber mehr oder wenig einig sind, werden wir als Angler wie zu ehemaligen VDFS -  Zeiten da dann eben wieder alleine da stehen.

Heisst auf deutsch:
Im schlimmsten Falle wirds bleiben wies war - von der Basis entfernte Verbände.

Im besten Falle werden einige Funktionäre einsehen, dass es durchaus Sinn macht, die Belange derer, die sie angeben zu vertreten, auch in ihre Übelegungen mit einzubeziehen (zumindest teilweise DAV - Politik bisher, soweit ich das beurteilen kann).


Von daher bleibt meine Meinung (bis jetzt mal) bestehen:
Ein Zusammenschluss ist sowohl eine große Chance wie ein großes Risiko.

Da die Geschichte aber eh läuft, ist es nur gut, wenn solche Diskussionen wie hier laufen, damit Funktionäre auch mal mitkriegen, dass sich die Leute von der Basis durchaus Gedanken machen und nicht mehr alles mit sich machen lassen wollen (zumindest das DAV - Präsidium/Geschäftsstelle liest ja regelmäßig hier mit)..


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Die Diskussion nimm seit Gestern eine tendenzielle und intellektuelle Wende, die ich für mich bedauere:
Ich möchte auf die einzelnen Punkte nicht mehr eingehen und schließe für MICH durchaus provokativ, da durchaus ironisch, man mag es mir verzeihen vll. durchaus auch zynisch:

Als "Ex-Westler" habe ich nie in meinem Hobby Angeln unter dem Verband LEIDEN müssen.

Als "Neu-Gesamtdeutscher" sehe ich in 2 Verbänden, die nebeneinander existieren, keine Konkurrenz, das sie für mich "Westler" faktisch keine Alternative vor Ort  darstellen.

Dass "Westverband" "Ostverband" schuckt, ist selbstverständlich, das ist man der Diskussion in  "ostdeutschen" Wirtshäusern und  Kneipen alleine schon schuldig.

Das einzige was ich hiermit für bedenklich bei einer Fusion halte, nicht nur seit diesem Thread, ist, dass einige hier ihren Erzfeind verlieren werden ...
was immer mit einem gesellschafts (hier Anglergruppen) bezogenem und individuellem Persönlichkeitsverlust einher geht bezüglich der Identifikation über empfundenem Schicksal ...

naja, dann wird eben wieder PETA nachrücken


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> Als "Ex-Westler" habe ich nie in meinem Hobby Angeln unter dem Verband LEIDEN müssen.


Ich definitiv ja, weil z.B. das Nachtangelverbot bei uns mit Unterstützung des VDSF im Lande durchgesetzt wurde und eine Abschaffung des Verbotes mit durch den VDSF verhindert wurde..

Und als Angler leide ich unter dem Nachtangelverbot..

Da Du aus Bayern kommst:
Ich weiss wirklich nicht, ob das jetzt in Bayern im Gesetz stehende "Rückwurfverbot" gefangener Fische auch auf Betreiben des VDSF ins Gesetz geschrieben wurde oder ob der VDSF da aktiv dagegen gekämpft hat (habe zumindest ich nichts davon mitbekommen, kann aber natürlich trotzdem sein) - Fakt ist, dass in Bayern selektive Entnahme laut Gesetz nun nicht mehr möglich ist.
Und als Angler würde ich da auch drunter leiden..



> Dass "Westverband" "Ostverband" schuckt, ist selbstverständlich, das ist man der Diskussion in "ostdeutschen" Wirtshäusern und Kneipen alleine schon schuldig


Das ist aber auch ein bisschen sehr provokativ/ironisch/zynisch wier angekündigt von Dir ;-)
Siehe oben: 
Da gehts um die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband, was nur durch "eingemeinden" erreicht werden kann (angeblich) und nicht um "Stammtischgeschwätz"..


Und man muss es eben einsehen:
Die Bedenken vieler kommen ja nicht daher, weil bisher so tolle Verbandarbeit geleistet wurde...


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Thomas:

Auch wenn ich hier nicht mehr posten wollte, werde ich nun doch  inkonsequent diesbezüglich,

aber "Nachtangelverbot" gibt es im Gesetz in Bayern dank Verband nicht mehr ...
vll. sollten eben die Vereine, die im Verband angeschlossen sind, ihr Stimmrecht auch bei euch mal wahrnehmen und Einfluß auf die Gesetzgebung dann machen ...

selektive Entnahme ist möglich, nur eben das gezielte Fischen auf eine Art mit dem Vorhaben des Rücksetzens nicht ... den Standpunkt des Verbandes, der hierzu sogar erfolgreich Rechtsbeistand (!) geleistet hat, habe ich in den letzten Jahren hierzu mehrfach gepostet ...


was mir zunehmend an der Diskussion nicht gefällt, ist, dass durchaus eben mit falschen Fakten nun  argumentiert wird, sicherlich auch aus der Meschlichkeit des ewig gestrig nachhängendem
was mir aber zeigt, wie selektiv, sogar bewußt verleugnend ausblendend bisher im Board einschlägige Infomationen aufgenommen wurden und werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Aus der bayerischen Durchführungsverordnung:


> 11
> (8) 1 Fische, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur in Übereinstimmung mit dem Hegeziel (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern)
> und dem Tierschutzrecht ausgesetzt werden. 2 Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht ausgesetzt werden. 3 § 17 Abs. 1 Satz 3 sowie § 19 Abs. 2 Satz 2 und Abs. 3 bleiben unberührt.



Ist relativ klar und eindeutig in meinen Augen, kannst Du mir das mal schicken, wann und wo sich da der bayrische Verband für wen wie eingesetzt hat?



> vll. sollten eben die Vereine, die im Verband angeschlossen sind, ihr Stimmrecht auch bei euch mal wahrnehmen und Einfluß auf die Gesetzgebung dann machen ...


Das gerade das - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - bisher nicht funktionierte, zeigt ja (leider) das Ergebnis. 

Wie gesagt:
Ich bin für eine Fusion, sehe sowohl die Chancen wie die Risiken - als jemand aus B-W und entsprechenden Erfahrungen vielleicht auch mehr die Risiken, das gebe ich zu..

Und kann man es nicht auch andersrum sehen:
Wenn sich jemand anmaßt als Verband/Funktionär (auch unabhängig vom Angeln) für eine gewisse Anzahl an Menschen zu sprechen, sollte derjenige sich dann nicht mal zuerst drum kümmern, was diejenigen eigentlich wirklich wollen, die er zu vertreten glaubt?

Das ist dann wiederum die Frage wer die Bring/Holschuld hat......


Davon ab ist aber das folgende auch die Krux der Bundesverbände!
Denn selbst wenn jetzt die Bundesverbände (ob jetzt einzeln oder zukünftig zusammen) einheitliche Grundsätze und Regelungen finden, heisst das ja noch lange nicht, dass die auch umgesetzt werden von den jeweiligen Landesverbänden.
 Oder, um das an einem Beispiel deutlich zu machen:
Auch wenn der/die Bundesverbände beschliessen würden, gegen das Nachtangelverbot (grundsätzlich) zu kämpfen, könnte jeder Landesverband trotzdem für ein solches eintreten - Föderalismusreform sei Dank.




			
				ivo schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kommt es so vor als ob sich zwei getroffen haben, auf den zweiten Blick heiraten wollen und es nun nicht schnell genug gehen kann. Vor solch einer "Heirat" sollte jedoch eine längere "Verlobungszeit" stehen, zum besseren kennenlernen und einrichten einer gemeinsamen Linie.


Stimmt schon irgendwo. 
Ich kann aber andererseits auch verstehen, dass man schnellstmöglich mit einer Stimme sprechen will.

Vielleicht wäre da eine gute Lösung statt gleich einer Fusion zuerst mal eine gemeinsame Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (in einem zu wählenden gemeinsamen Gremium paritätisch aus beiden Verbänden) zu praktizieren, um zu sehen in welche Richtung das geht. 

Dass also in allen allgemein anglerischen Belangen nicht die einzelnen Verbände sprechen sondern das gemeinsame Gremium.

Die Verbände jedoch zuerst einmal bestehen bleiben.



Und auch nochmal: 
Ich finde es gut, dass eine Diskussion stattfindet auch außerhalb der Gremien...


----------



## chivas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Welche Länder sind das?


 
 s. beispielsweise §5 Fischereiordnung Sachsen-Anhalt und 5.4.1. der  Gewässerordnung des LAV SA.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> was mir zunehmend an der Diskussion nicht gefällt, ist, dass durchaus  eben mit falschen Fakten nun  argumentiert wird, sicherlich auch aus der  Meschlichkeit des ewig gestrig nachhängendem
> was mir aber zeigt, wie selektiv, sogar bewußt verleugnend ausblendend  bisher im Board einschlägige Infomationen aufgenommen wurden und  werden.



du kannst dir vorstellen, wie ungern ich dir recht gebe xD





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > (8) 1 Fische, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten  Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie  gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur in Übereinstimmung mit  dem Hegeziel (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern)
> > und dem Tierschutzrecht ausgesetzt werden. 2 Gefangene Fische anderer  als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht ausgesetzt werden.  3 § 17 Abs. 1 Satz 3 sowie § 19 Abs. 2 Satz 2 und Abs. 3 bleiben  unberührt.
> 
> 
> ...



eben... relativ klar und eindeutig ist wohl eine selektive entnahme wie auch sonst überall möglich... s. S.1 2. halbsatz


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Die Diskussion zeigt zumindest eines:
Dass die Kommunikation zwischen Verbänden und Anglern zumindest eher als suboptimal zu bezeichnen ist....

Weil Toni oben auch angeführt hat, dass das Nachtangelverbot in Bayern aufgehoben wurde, hier dazu vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern, Bezirk Oberbayern ein Link (muss aktuell sein, angeführtes Datum zum Inkrafttreten ist der 13. Februar 2010):
http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bes...en-und-bezirksverordnungen/bezirk-oberbayern/

Kurzes teilweises Zitat daraus:


> § 2 Nachtfischen
> 1. Der Fang von Fischen durch menschliche Tätigkeit zur Nachtzeit (eineinhalb Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang bis eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang) ist verboten.



Vielleicht verstehe ich da das auch einfach falsch, bitte da um Aufklärung..



Oder auch andersrum gesagt:
Wenn wir einen gemeinsamen Verband hätten, der sich klar und unmißverständlich gegen das Nachtangelverbot ausspricht und das auch versucht durchzusetzen, wäre doch etwas gewonnen und kein Angler hätte was dagegen.

Die Frage ist, wird ein gemeinsamer Verband das auch tun, und wenn ja, wie wird er da vorgehen und wie das dann auch kommunizieren..

Analog das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für andere "Baustellen":
Setzkescher, Rückwurfverbot, Wettangeln, Kormorane etc., etc....

Und da scheint zumindest beim jetzigen Stand laut dem Positionspapier von den Bundesverbänden eine vernünftige Rückwurfregelung angedacht zu sein, Setzkescher soll möglich werden, Vereins/Hegefischen etc. soll gefördert werden, also zumindest alles mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Ob und was da in Zeiten der Föderalismusreform und den ganzen unterschiedlichen Landesfischereigesetzen wirklich was rauskommt, wird sich dann zeigen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Als "Ex-Westler" habe ich nie in meinem Hobby Angeln unter dem Verband LEIDEN müssen.



Nun Toni, das ist ein persönliches Befinden. Faktisch hat es jede Menge Einschränkungen durch die arbeit des VdSF gegeben. Das sie Dich nicht betreffen, weil Deine Art zu angeln oder Deine Einstellung zum Tierschutz ( völlig wertfrei ) zufällig im Einklang mit dem Vorgehen des VdSF stehen bedeutet aber noch nicht, dass dies auch für die Masse der Angler zutrifft. 

Ich bedaure es z.B. außerordentlich, nicht mehr mit lebendem Köfi angeln zu dürfen. Ich bedaure es ebenfalls nicht mehr an Wettfischen teilnehmen zu können. Und einen Setzkescher verwende ich auch nicht mehr, weil ich mir nicht sicher sein kann von irgendwem deswegen angezeigt zu werden. 
Und ich würde ganz sicher im Falle einer Zwangsentnahme, die keine hegerischen Ziele hat, das angeln einstellen. 
Und ich stehe damit ganz gewiss nicht alleine, sondern weiß das die Mehrheit der Angler ebenso empfindet. Nicht zuletzt ein Grund dafür, dass die Mehrheit nicht organisiert ist. 

Die Angelfischerei hat sich über Jahrhunderte zu dem entwickelt, was sie bis ca. 1980 war. Und natürlich hat im Wandel der Zeit der Tierschutz an Bedeutung gewonnen und grade die geschilderten Aspekte des Angelns kritisch betrachtet. Doch genau an diesem Punkt hätte ich mir einen Verband gewünscht, der sich hinter die Angler stellt und die Freiheiten und persönlichen Entscheidungen verteidigt und schützt. 

Statt dessen hat man sich jedoch beim Tierschutz versucht Liebkind zu machen ( völlig ohne jeden Erfolg übrigens ) und freiwillig, ja ohne Not Terrain verschenkt. 

Aber von all dem abgesehen.

Wie man hier auch von Seiten des DAV heraushören kann, gibt es nach wie vor Differenzen in grundsätzlichen Fragen. Das gilt sicher auch für den VdSF, aber von dem hört man ja nix.

Für eine friedliche und erfolgreiche Fusion gehören diese Differenzen im Vorfeld ausgeräumt. Diese Vorfeld zieht sich bereits seit 1989 durch beide Verbände. Noch heute ist man offenbar und nach eigenen Aussagen nicht in der Lage, in wichtigen Fragen Schulter an Schulter zu agieren. Und das soll nun in ein paar Monaten alles ausgeräumt sein ? Durch ein Stück Papier ? 

Das ist und bleibt keine Fusion, sondern eine Übernahme.


----------



## gründler (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Falsche Fakten,wenn man Ralles's posting's ließt sieht man doch genug warum der VDSF kein vertrauen mehr hat.

Hätte man vor 20 Jahren nicht Ja und Armen gesagt,sondern wie andere zb.der Reitsport der hat sich damals gewehrt,die Jägerschaft hat sich gewehrt und und und...... hätte man heute diesen Sch....nicht.

Jahrelang hat der VDSF einen Kader gehabt,diesen in höchsten worten gelobt gefördert etc.und dann von heute auf morgen haben aufeinmal alle recht die Auflagen forderten und man gibt klein bei,und wundert sich dann das die Mitglieder sagen geh in Ar......

Und genau das hat diesen Verband das genick gebrochen,da nützt es auch nicht wenn man diesen hochlobt weil man mit einigen dieser Leute zusammenarbeitet und die fehler nicht sehen will,oder diese 3-4 guten freunde aus der Vorstand-Verbandsarbeit sind|rolleyes#h.

Die 3 lockerungen die letzten paar Jahre um nun doch nicht noch das letzte bißchen Hoffnung zu verlieren,reißen die Karre auch nicht mehr aus dem Mist.

Jeder fragt hier nach fakten welcher Verband was gemacht hat.

DAV=

IAM,Ländertreff der Vereine,Einzelanglertreff,Handicap WM Brandungs WM und etliche andere Veranstaltungen rund ums Angeln.Einsetzen für einzelne Angler sowie Gruppen und das Angeln selber,fürs Hältern fürs zurücksetzen.........usw usw.

VDSF=

Casting fördern Angeln nicht,Jugendangeln mehr und mehr beschränken dafür halt Casting das reizt natürlich jeden Jugendlichen auf scheiben mit einer Angel zu werfen#q,Verbote,Regelungen,Absagen bei Gerichtsterminen gegen Angler,da muss erst ein DAV kommen um Westangler vor Gericht zu vertreten,ach ich könnte noch etliche sachen aufzählen die alle mehr oder weniger GEGEN das Angeln vorgehen und vom VDSF kommen oder empfohlen werden.

Und da wundern sich hier einige warum gegen diesen Verband so
vorgegangen wird,der seine Mitglieder mehr oder weniger so geleitet hat wie Schützer das wollen,wo ist dann das Ende,das der VDSF zum Vorschlag der Nabu Angeln muss noch mehr beschränkt werden Ja sagt und wieder klein beigibt,und vorher sagt wir kämpfen für euch,zwar nur von 12 bis mittag aber wir erzählen euch das mal.


Nochmal wer einmal lügt dem glaubt man nicht,auch wenn er die Wahrheit spricht.

#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil Toni oben auch angeführt hat, dass das Nachtangelverbot in Bayern aufgehoben wurde, hier dazu vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern, Bezirk Oberbayern ein Link (muss aktuell sein, angeführtes Datum zum Inkrafttreten ist der 13. Februar 2010):
> http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bes...en-und-bezirksverordnungen/bezirk-oberbayern/
> 
> Vielleicht verstehe ich da das auch einfach falsch, bitte da um Aufklärung..



Aufklärung hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1049327&postcount=2

Auch hier für Obb. gilt:
Wenn die Vereine, die im Verband angeschlossen sind, ihr Stimmrecht in ihrem *Bezirk* nicht wahrnehmen und ihren Einfluß  gelten machen, dann ...
denn GESETZLICH IST DAS NACHTANGELVERBOT IN BAYERN AUFGEHOBEN.

aber ich will die Verordnung für OBERBAYERN vollständig zitieren:

**************************
*§ 2 Nachtfischen*


3. In begründeten Einzelfällen kann der Bezirk auf Antrag Abweichungen  von den Bestimmungen gestatten, *wenn hieraus Nachteile für das  Fischwasser und für die mit ihm zusammenhängenden Fischwasser nicht zu  befürchten sind*.

****************************

Wir als Verein werden Antrag stellen, weil kein Ablehnungsgrund vorliegt und somit die Genehmigung zu erteilen ist.
Nochmals: Wir befinden uns rein und ausschließlich, was das Anchtangelverbot angeht auf der Bezirksebene!
(Hat da nicht letzthin einer hier im Thread geschrieben, dass die Arbeit auf Bezirksebene sinnlos ist, da zu tief angesetzt? ... Ich erspare mir hier lieber diplomatisch den Kommentar ... )


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Danke Toni!

Allerdings sieht mein Schluss daraus etwas anders als Deiner:


> Wenn die Vereine, die im Verband angeschlossen sind, ihr Stimmrecht in ihrem Bezirk nicht wahrnehmen und ihren Einfluß gelten machen, dann ...



Wenn ein (Landes)Verband mit seinen Strukturen noch nicht mal einheitlich in der Lage ist, anglerfreundliche Regelungen umzusetzen, dann ... (braucht man ihn wirklich nicht (ok. das war jetzt definitiv polemisch..))


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



gründler schrieb:


> Und genau das hat diesen Verband das genick gebrochen.....



Dirk, in diesem einen Punkt widerspreche ich Dir. Es hat dem Verband eben nicht das Genick gebrochen. Hätte es das mal getan.

Die Angler haben sich damals wie heute nicht entscheidend genug gegen diesen Verbandsunsinn gewehrt. Sie haben " die da " einfach machen lassen. 
Wie man an der Beteiligung hier sieht, hat sich bis heute nix daran geändert. Hier diskutieren auch nur ganz wenige ( gleich ob pro oder Contra ). Die große Masse hat schon lange resigniert. Die Jungen machen sich nicht die Mühe die Vergangenheit zu hinterfragen. Die VdSFler tun das alles als Unwahr ab und entziehen sich ganz einfach jeglicher Diskussion mit der Basis. Und die meißten finden das noch nicht mal seltsam. 

Nach einer Fusion wird das nicht anders sein. Der Verband schaltet und waltet,  und die Angler schauen zu. Und mit der Fusion ist das Einzige Regulativ, der einzige Störfaktor für den VdSF, geschluckt und ruhig gestellt.


----------



## chivas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Hm,
> *§ 5 FischO LSA
> *
> 
> ...



capiche?

naja wie auch immer: das tierschutzgesetz fordert einen vernünftigen grund - dem hat auch ein dav zu folgen! das rücksetzverbot ist dementsprechend auch gesetzeskonform eingeschränkt - so wie auch in JEDEM anderen bundesfischereirecht - aber hier eben ausdrücklich.

im übrigen steht da recht eindeutig "sachsen anhalt" - entweder willst du einfach nicht lesen oder versuchst mal wieder auf perfide weise eine beleidigung unterzubringen.

beides gehört sich so nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> Es hat dem Verband eben nicht das Genick gebrochen. Hätte es das mal getan.


Ich glaube hier war gemeint, es hat nicht dem Verband als solchem das Geenick gebrochen, sondern der Glaubwürdigkeit des Verbandes bei den Anglern. Und daraus resultierend auch das jetzt defintiv mangelnde Engagement der Angler, weil sie sich eben von den Verbände nicht (mehr richtig) vertreten fühlen....


----------



## gründler (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ralle mit Genick meinte ich das Ansehen,besonders in der Stipperwelt,das er noch lebt und regiert stimmt schon,aber das Ansehen und die wahrnehmung liegen in der äussersten ecke vom Keller.

#h

Ps:Thomas war schneller


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

ups, hat sich überschnitten, aber da hab ich dann zumindest mal richtig interpretiert ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Und wegen des weiter oben diskutierten Rückwurfverbotes, zu dem man einen vernünftigen Grund braucht:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/oktober04_grund.htm

Genau das wäre in meinen Augen "Verbandsarbeit" (ob VDSF, DAV oder gemeinsam):
Offensiv dafür einzutreten, dass Angeln als solches ein vernünftiger Grund ist, statt vor den Schützern immer wieder einzuknicken.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier war gemeint, es hat nicht dem Verband als solchem das Geenick gebrochen, sondern der Glaubwürdigkeit des Verbandes bei den Anglern. Und daraus resultierend auch das jetzt defintiv mangelnde Engagement der Angler, weil sie sich eben von den Verbände nicht (mehr richtig) vertreten fühlen....



Ich meinte das auch um Gottes Willen nicht physisch. 

Aber ein Genickbruch im Sinne des Images hätte konsequenterweise mit dem massenhaften Austreten der Vereine aus dem Verband quittiert werden müssen. Das ist nicht geschehen und wird vom VdSF als Einverständniserklärung gewertet. Und bei allem was ich dem VdSF ankreide, ich halte die Leute da nicht für Dumm. Die wissen ganz genau was sie tun, und sie wissen, dass es das Groß der Angler einfach schluckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> Aber ein Genickbruch im Sinne des Images hätte konsequenterweise mit dem massenhaften Austreten der Vereine aus dem Verband quittiert werden müssen.


Prinzipiell richtig.

Aber mit welcher Alternative?

Man darf ja z. B. nicht vergessen, dass Vereine auch immer einem Haftungsrisiko ausgesetzt sind, und die Versicherungen dafür (bezahlbar) eigentlich nur über den Verband abgeschlossen werden können.

Ich seh das prinzipiell auch kritisch wie Ralle, sehe aber auch, dass wir in unserem "gesetzgeberischen und gesellschaftspolitischen Umfeld" eigentlich langfristig nur die Chance mit einem starken Verband haben, der sich für die Belange der Angler einsetzt.

Meine Hoffnung:
Dass ein fusionierter Verband ein solcher wird.

Meine Befürchtungen: 
Die gleichen, die Ralle hat....

Davon ab kann man "im Ernstfall" auch wieder einen alternativen Verband gründen..

Zwar eine ganz andere "Richtung", aber es gibt ja nicht nur den normalen Jagdverband, sondern auch den "ökologischen"..
;-)


----------



## chivas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid wenn ich SA als Sachsen interpretiert habe. Da du vorher Sachsen-Anhalt ausgeschrieben hast bezog ich SA auf Sachsen.
> 
> Im übrigen, ein "vernünftiger Grund" ist Interpretationssache. Ich persönlich denke das trotzdem C&R praktizierbar ist. Gründe gibts viele und wenn sie noch so haarsträubend sind.



dann entschuldige meine harsche reaktion...

zum zweiten: eben - und darin sind wir uns ja ausnahmsweise mal fast einig. wobei in einem funktionierendem rechtssystem dieser "vernünftige grund" eben trotzdem objektivierbar sein muß und das bloße fotoshooting als andenken ist das ganz sicher nicht.

im übrigen fordert allein der begriff "vernunft" auch ein höchstmaß an respekt gegenüber der natur und dem einzelnen tier, so dass sich gewisse dinge von sich aus schon verbieten.

wenn ich mir unsere "fachzeitschriften" so ansehe, sind die voll mit fangbildern - und wohl kaum einer der ach so erfolgreichen autoren wird seine 40 barsche oder 10 zander mit nach hause nehmen. um diese selbst zu verspeisen.
ob es "vernünftig" ist, um der darstellung willen mit den fischen in dieser art zu verfahren, mag dahin gestellt sein - ich schau mir die bilder auch ab und an gern an, aber beileibe nicht alle.

auch in dieser diskussion sollten wir nun mal beachten, dass es nicht nur um unser "ich will aber..." geht, sondern, dass die fische (den aufschrei hör ich ja schon vorneweg xD) nunmal keine anderen "vertreter" haben als ganz besonders uns angler.

es als verwerflich zu bezeichnen, dass gerade auch dafür ein anglerverband (im übrigen tun das *beide *verbände) einsteht, zeugt schon von einer - nennen wir es vorsichtshalber - unvernünftigen einstellung.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell richtig.
> 
> Aber mit welcher Alternative?
> 
> Man darf ja z. B. nicht vergessen, dass Vereine auch immer einem  Haftungsrisiko ausgesetzt sind, und die Versicherungen dafür (bezahlbar)  eigentlich nur über den Verband abgeschlossen werden können.



z.b. mit einer dav-mitgliedschaft xD
landesverbände des dav gibts ja nicht nur im osten...

wäre die politik des vdsf nicht letzenendes durch die vereine (und wenn  es nur durch "dulden" war) getragen worden, dann wären all die schlimmen  sachen #d nicht passiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> im übrigen fordert allein der begriff "vernunft" auch ein höchstmaß an respekt gegenüber der natur und dem einzelnen tier, so dass sich gewisse dinge von sich aus schon verbieten.



Wieso verbietet sich was von alleine?

Gehen wir mal weg von den Anglern zur Interessenvertretung der Autofahrer (ADAC):

Obwohl klar wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen ist, dass ein generelles Tempolimit zig Menschenleben retten wird, tritt der ADAC (wohl weil von der Mehrzahl der ADAC - Mitglieder gewünscht) konsequent gegen ein solches Tempolimit ein.

Und sorry, da gehts um Menschenleben, nicht um Fische!! Und dass ein Menschenleben wohl eher einen reellen "Vernunftsgrund" darstellt als ein wie auch immer behandelter Fisch, darüber muss man hoffentlich nicht diskutieren (ok. vielleicht  außer als Schützer oder PETA - Anhänger...)..

Und genau das ist ja meine Kritik:
Warum verbietet sich was von selbst gerade beim Angeln aus welcher Vernunft?

Das ist ja wieder die reine Interpretation und Aussage der Schützer und ihrer Organe, vielleicht auch die der Anglerverbände, aber wohl kaum die der (meisten) Angler selber!!

Dem kann man dann als Verband entweder so zustimmen, oder auch im Interesse seiner Mitglieder das in der Öffentlichkeit zurecht rücken wollen..

Und genau dieses von vielen so empfundene "einknicken" ist ja eine der Befürchtungen bei einer Fusion, die viele Angler haben, da sie das schon mehr als einmal miterlebt haben (im Westen)..


----------



## angler1996 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

danke mal an die "alten Wessis" für die Rückschau zum VDSF
das habe ich ja in Sachsen nicht so mitbekommen,
Aber mal als Gedanke, vielleicht wäre es ja sinnvoll zu definieren, was erwarten wir denn eigentlich für Postionen von einem geeintem Verband?
Also z.b. 
Nachtangelverbot : nein
Angeln als vernünftiger Grund : ja
lebender Köfi : ja
Setzkescher: ja
Da man ja mitliest (teilweise) , kennt an dann auch unsere Postion/ Erwartungshaltung.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Gute Idee!

Aber dazu mach ich besser einen eigenen Thread auf, dass das nicht alles zu sehr durcheinander geht.

Den Link stell ich dann hier rein..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Und da habt ihr:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188718


----------



## chivas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

ich hätte auch gern dafür einen thread - aber da ja hier lieber  genüppelt als konstruktiv kritisiert wird, wird das wohl keinen sinn haben 



chivas schrieb:


> mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie DU dir eine  fusion vorstellen könntest


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> ich hätte auch gern dafür einen thread - aber da ja hier lieber genüppelt als konstruktiv kritisiert wird, wird das wohl keinen sinn haben


Wofür denn genau einen Thread?
Kannst Du ja auch jederzeit selber aufmachen, dafür ist ein Forum da..

Und ich finde wirklich nicht, dass hier nur "geknüppelt" wird, im Gegenteil. Ich finde das eine differenzierte Auseinandersetzung (größtenteils) welche auch gerade die Vielschichtigkeit der Anglerschaft zeigt.

Aber auch das kann natürlich Ansichtssache sein.

Ein Verband (welcher auch immer), der sich aber in meinen Augen ernsthaft als Vertreter einer Interessensgruppe sehen will, sollte solche Bedenken wie hier geäußert ernst nehmen. Denn genau die zeigen ja, dass entweder:

1.:
Etwas in der bisherigen Arbeit schiefgelaufen ist

oder (beliebt in der Politik):
2.:
Die "Kommunikation" der tumben (ok., war definitiv provokativ) Allgemeinheit nicht die richtigen (also hier (auch provokativ): Verbandsansichten) richtig vermitteln konnten...


----------



## chivas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Verband, der sich aber in meinen Augen ernsthaft als Vertreter einer Interessensgruppe sehen will, sollte solche Bedenken wie hier geäußert ernst nehmen.



das passiert doch zwangsläufig... diese bedenken werden durch die jeweiligen "bedenker" in ihren vereinen bei den versammlungen angesprochen, diskutiert und abgestimmt. damit wird direkter einfluß auf die verbandsentscheidungen genommen.

wenn also derartige bedenken nicht ernst genommen werden würden, wurden diese bedenken ganz einfach auch nicht ernstlich geäußert oder ernsthaft kommuniziert oder verfolgt.

ich habe auch ne menge bedenken, dass unsere politiker vieles tun, aber nix fürs (tumbe xD) volk. aber ob ich das (be)denke, meinetwegen auch in nen forum pinsel oder in mein tagebuch - es spielt keine rolle...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> das passiert doch zwangsläufig... diese bedenken werden durch die jeweiligen "bedenker" in ihren vereinen bei den versammlungen angesprochen, diskutiert und abgestimmt. damit wird direkter einfluß auf die verbandsentscheidungen genommen.


Genau das bezweifeln ja viele, dass das von den Funktionären wirklich ernst genommen wurde bisher.
Ansonsten würde es ja nicht zu so Dingen wie Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescher etc. gekommen sein, gerade auch noch durch die Verbände unterstützt.

Sollte das jetzt anders werden, kenne ich sicherlich nicht viele, die etwas  dagegen hätten, mit ihren Anliegen von den Verbänden auch ernst genommen zu werden..

Da Du die Politiker angeführt hast:
Es ist ein bisschen wie in mancher Partei, da tickt das "tumbe Fußvolk" augenscheinlich auch oft anders als die Funktionäre, geschweige denn wenn man von der Meinung des   Wahlvolkes spricht.

Und wie in der Politik sich das durch immer geringer werdende Wahlbeteiligung darstellt, zeigt sich das bei den Anglerverbänden durch immer geringer werdende aktive Beteiligung - und beides ist ausdrücklich zu bedauern, da in beiden Fällen das Meinungsmonopol mehr oder weniger kampflos den Funktionären überlassen wird..

Leider ist diese Frustration und Zurückhaltung auch in beiden Fällen mehr als verständlich..


----------



## chivas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde es ja nicht zu so Dingen wie Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescher etc. gekommen sein, gerade auch noch durch die Verbände unterstützt.



ein verband kann nur das unterstützen, was seine mitglieder von ihm fordern 

gründler hat ja an anderer stelle recht gut veranschaulicht, wie das in der praxis aussehen kann (gegen setzkescher, aber selber reusen einsetzen...). aber dann hat man einfach die falschen leute gewählt.

zu dem rest deines postes gebe ich dir vollumfänglich recht, ABER in der politik haben wir keine möglichkeit. da haben wir in d. auch schon lang keine demokratie mehr, allenfalls eine parteiendemokratie.
in einem verein hat aber jedes mitglied rechte. und jeder hat auch das recht, andere von seiner meinung zu überzeugen und dafür zu gewinnen.
mir ist natürlich das "stupide" abstimmverhalten von vielen bekannt - völlig frag- und kritiklos wird dann jeder vorstandsbeschluß abgenickt.

ABER DANN DARF MAN HINTERHER AUCH NICHT DRÜBER MECKERN!!! (andererseits ist es fast schon wissenschaftlich bewiesen, wenn auch in einem völlig anderem bezug, dass das deutsche volk geradezu verarscht werden will... |supergri)

vielleicht dient dieser thread ja ein wenig dazu, dass die basis endlich mal "den arsch hochbekommt" - dann wäre schon viel erreicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> vielleicht dient dieser thread ja ein wenig dazu, dass die basis endlich mal "den arsch hochbekommt" - dann wäre schon viel erreicht


Auch einer meiner Wünsche...

Auch wenn ich Dir hier aus meiner Sicht klar widerspreche:


> ABER DANN DARF MAN HINTERHER AUCH NICHT DRÜBER MECKERN!!!



Doch, man darf und man muss!!

Gerade wenn man innerhalb einer verkrusteten Struktur kein Gehör mehr findet, muss man auf jedem sich bietenden Wege "meckern".

Du sagst (nicht zu Unrecht!!):
Wer etwas ändern will, soll sich innerhalb der bestehenden Strukturen regen (oder aufreiben lassen, das wiederum ist Ansichtsssache)

Ich sage (sicher auch nicht zu Unrecht), ein Verband verliert letztlich seine Legitimation, wenn es soweit kommt, dass viele sich nicht mehr beteiligen wollen.

Du meinst, die Änderungen müssen von unten kommen, ich dagegen, von unten kommt nix mehr, weil die frustriert sind. Auch das dürfte beides stimmen und auch das Dilemma zeigen, in dem die gesamte Anglerschaft und auch die Verbände stecken.

Und hier meine ich, im Gegensatz zu Dir eben, dass die Verbände und Funktionäre zuerst einmal gefordert sind. Auch und gerade, da sie sich das Recht nehmen, für alle Angler  sprechen zu wollen..


----------



## Gunnar. (16. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*



> Vielleicht sollte man mal vorab klären, welche der Punkte überhaupt von einem Aglerverband angegenagen werden können


 
Einspruch euer Ehren,
Unabhängig von der Möglichkeit der Durchsetzung  sollte der Verband sich erklären wie er zur entsprechenden Problematik steht. Zumal es ja bekanntlich unterschiedliche Handhabungen in den einzelnen BL gibt.
Was hier verboten ist kann ja woanders erlaubt sein.Also müßte sich der Verband generell dazu äußern und zB. nicht  generel ablehnen weil es im BL XY verboten ist.


----------



## chivas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich sage (sicher auch nicht zu Unrecht), ein Verband verliert letztlich seine Legitimation, wenn es soweit kommt, dass viele sich nicht mehr beteiligen wollen.
> 
> Du meinst, die Änderungen müssen von unten kommen, ich dagegen, von unten kommt nix mehr, weil die frustriert sind. Auch das dürfte beides stimmen und auch ds Dilemma zeigen, in dem die gesamte Anglerschaft und auch die Verbände stecken.



völlig richtig... leider... (wobei das aber auch nicht nur den vdsf betrifft...)



> Und hier meine ich, im Gegensatz zu Dir eben, dass die Verbände und  Funktionäre zuerst einmal gefordert sind.



genau das wird aber niemals passieren.
wenn sich irgendetwas ändern soll, dann muß die bewegung von unten kommen. alles andere ist wunschdenken. bzw. die notwendige legitimation zum meckern xD

wenn der berg nicht zum propheten kommt...

warum auch sollte ein verband, ein funktionär, eine partei, eine bundeskanzlerin irgendetwas bewegen wollen, wenn diese (im besten falle sogar positiven) veränderungen mit der gleichen lethargie zur kenntnis genommen werden wie der bestehende zustand. das wäre von ersteren verschwendete energie und gemeckert würde auch nur wieder


----------



## antonio (16. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*

es wird einige punkte geben, wo einigkeit herrschen wird.
aber eben auch viele sachen, wo es grundverschiedene meinungen gibt.
das geht bei den zelten los(mit oder ohne boden ist im prinzip wurst),aber wo will jemand die grenzen ziehen, was zum wetterschutz dient und was als camping angesehen wird.
wenn man sich manche zeltstädte ansieht, kann man schon ins grübeln kommen.
ebenfallst, das von gunnar angesprochene überwachen der ruten, wo will man die grenzen setzen, wenn sich die angler an sich hier nicht einig sind.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> (wobei das aber auch nicht nur den vdsf betrifft...)


Habe ich auch nie behauptet, ich behaupte aber nach wie vor, dass viele der anglerunfreundlichen Regelungen eben gerade durch den VDFS unterstützt  bzw. erst erlassen wurden.



> > Zitat:
> > Und hier meine ich, im Gegensatz zu Dir eben, dass die Verbände und Funktionäre zuerst einmal gefordert sind.
> 
> 
> ...



Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, da ist zumindest mein Eindruck nach den bisherigen Gesprächen mit Präsident Markstein und dem Geschäftsführer Freudenberg (beide Bundes- DAV) ist, dass da doch etwas Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen scheint.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



chivas schrieb:


> ein verband kann nur das unterstützen, was seine mitglieder von ihm fordern
> 
> Eben nicht. Ein Verband wird das unterstützen, was seine Funktionäre forern. Der Mob ist dazu da, diese in die entsprechende Funktion zu wählen, was durch indirekte Wahlen, resp. das Deligiertensystem noch zusätzlich erschwert wird. Wie halt überall im richtigen Leben auch.
> Sind die Positionen erst mal besetzt, die Grabenkämpfe ausgefochten und die Seilschaften gebildet, sind die Mitglieder nur noch Beitragszahler.
> ...



Und zu Deinem letzten Satz freue ich mich wirklich, Dir einmal uneingeschränkt zustimmen zu können.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (16. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*

Die hier genannten Punkte gehen weniger den Verband an als den Pächter des Gewässers bzw. den Angelverein:

- Nachtangelverbot
Hier hat kein Verband auch nur ein einziges Wort mit zu reden. Wenn der Verein seinen Mitgliedern verbietet (aus welchem Grund auch immer) nachts an einem Gewässer zu angeln, dann wurde dies durch die Mehrheit des Vereins beschlossen. Wenn die Mehrheit der Angler dies will ist das einfach so da kann sich ein Verband auf den Kopf stellen. Das währe ja noch schöner.

- Angeln als vernünftiger Grund
Ganz klar ein Punkt der vom Verband vertreten werden muss. Für solche Dinge ist ein Verband da.

- lebender Köfi
Hier hat ein Verband ebenfalls nichts mit zu reden, da dies gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstossen würde. Ich weiss nicht ob es sinnvoll ist den Verband darauf an setzen zu wollen das Tierschutzgesetz zu ändern. Das ist keinesfalls aufgabe des Verbandes.

- Setzkescher
Siehe oben, das Thema Setzkescher ist ebenfalls gesetzlich geregelt. Zusätzlich obliegt es dem Inhaber des Fischereirechts ob er es zulassen will das jemand an seinem Gewässer einen Setzkescher benutzt oder nicht.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Möglichkeit der Durchsetzung  sollte der Verband sich erklären wie er zur entsprechenden Problematik steht.



Was willst du denn von einem Bundesverband erwarten, wenn sich schon die einzelnen landesverbände nicht einig sind?

Oder besser: selbst wenn die einzelnen Landesverbände an einem Strang ziehen, bedeutet es dennoch oftmals, dass der gemeinsame Willen an unterschiedlichen Landesrechten reibt.

Bleiben wir mal bei der Problematik mit den Zelten:

Der Brandenburger LAV hat ganz klar Stellung dazu bezogen: wir würden gern die Nutzung von Zelten nebst Boden zulassen.

Der Berliner LAV vertritt im Grunde die selbe Meinung.

Beide LAV treten im Grunde als ein einheitlicher Verband auf - hüben wie drüben ist mit der jeweiligen Mitgliedschaft das jeweils andere Bundesland mit inbegriffen. Prüfungen können länderübergreifend abgelegt werden und gelten dann in beiden Ländern, usw.

Trotzdem hat das Land Berlin in der Zeltfrage ganz klare Maßgaben verordnet: kein Boden, keine geschlossene Zeltplane und ein maximaler Durchmesser von 2,50m am Boden.

Sprich: eigentlich sind nur Schirme erlaubt.

Ein gemeinsamer Verband aber zwei Regelungen, die dem jeweiligen Landesrecht geschuldet sind.

Das wird auch mit einem einheitlichen Verband nicht anders werden.

*Der DAV ansich ist ja schon ein einheitlicher Verband - ist aber aufgrund der entsprechenden lokalen Landesrechte zu unterschiedlichen lokalen Regelungen gezwungen.

*Und da sehe ich persönlich in den für mich wichtigen Themen (Zelt, Überwachung der Ruten, C&R) absolut keine Chance, dass ein einheitlicher Bundesverband Einfluß auf Ländergesetz- oder gar Bundesgesetzgebung (C&R - Tierschutzgesetz) nehmen kann.

Das ist absolut utopisch!


----------



## Gunnar. (16. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*

Ja sicher ist das utopisch.
Trotzdem machen sich gewisse Erwartungshaltugen breit. Und da erwarte ich (um beim Beispiel zu bleiben)das der Verband ganz klar sagt das an seinen Gewässern das "Zelten" erlaubt ist. Unabhängig von der Durchsetzbarkeit , Fakten möcht ich sehen.........


----------



## chivas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*

warum und wie soll ein verband etwas erlauben, was rechtlich oder faktisch nicht möglich ist??? das ist völlig realitätsfern.

mit so einer erwartungshaltung wird man ja sowieso enttäuscht - oder ist das nur, damit man hinterher sagen kann: hab ich euch ja gleich gesagt...?


----------



## Gunnar. (16. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*

Nicht möglich? Zu allgemein gedacht. 
Wenn der Grundstückseigentümer sein OK gibt , sollte selbiges vom Verband schon vorliegen.
Um in BRB zu bleiben. Dort beangel ich einige Seen deren Ufer an Privatgrundstücken liegen. Dort erlaubt mir der Eigentümer das ich auf seinem Grund und Boden beim Angeln zelten darf.Und da möchte ich vom Fischereirechtinhaber ( Verband)auch die grundlegende die Erlaubnis    haben.


----------



## Blauzahn (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ganz kurz meine Meinung und meine Begründung, warum ich mit "Nein" gestimmt habe.

Ein Zusammengehen zwischen VDSF und DAV wird von beiden Seiten derzeit nur in den Führungsebenen vorangetrieben um eventuelle Posten und Pöstchen zu wahren, neu zu verteilen oder gar neue zu erfinden.
Befragt man die Basis und hier kann ich nur für den DAV meine Einschätzung kundtun, will keiner der mir bekannten Vereinsvorsitzenden diese so schnellen und unüberlegten Schritte zur Vereinigung unterstützen bzw. kann diese Nachvollziehen, ohne auf o.g. Thematik zu kommen.

Sicher macht eine einheitliche und starke Interessenvertretung für uns Angler Sinn, aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sind die Strukturen, Ziele und Herangehensweisen zu unterschiedlich um für beide Seiten nutzbringend umgesetzt werden zu können.

Ein Thema was mir hierbei überhaupt nicht schmeckt:
Mit seinen Landesverbänden hat der DAV Strukturen geschaffen, welche ein einheitliches Auftreten verhindern. Hier muß diesbezüglich noch einiges verändert werden.... sonst geht das für den DAV mit seinen Mitgliedern ganz dumm aus.

Grüße
René


----------



## chivas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*

und das wäre nicht der fall? kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen... zumal es der verband ja auch nicht untersagen könnte, auf einem privatgrundstück zu zelten...

(aber jetzt habe ich wenigstens deinen post verstanden ^^. es geht also um eine grundsätzliche position zu bestimmten themen. bei dem konkreten wird das aber sicherlich problemlos darzustellen sein...)


----------



## Gunnar. (16. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*

Der Verband schreibt mir ja die Bedingungen  , die Art der Durchführung der Angelei vor. Wenn da nun steht das ich bei der Ausführung des Angeln's kein Zelt nutzen darf - nutzt mir die Erlaubnis des Grundstückseigentümers nichts......


----------



## strawinski (16. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*

warum sollten denn eigentlich die Vorstände der Verbände darauf hören, was hier im Forum geschrieben und gewünscht wird?


----------



## strawinski (16. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*

ja aber ihr wisst doch wie es bei Vorständen so zugeht


----------



## Jose (16. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja aber ihr wisst doch wie es bei Vorständen so zugeht



und hätte da vielleicht noch jemand informationen darüber, ob diese vorstände ehrenamtlich arbeiten und wenn nicht, wie die dotiert sind? 

ich sag nur interessenvertretung, bloß wessen interessen?
(reimt sich sogar)


dann hätte ich auch noch eine forderung/anregung an diesen bundesverband:
_*10,-€   pfand auf wurmdosen etc., aufdruck der adresse des verkaufenden händlers und rücknahmePFLICHT!

*(wär meine existenz zwischenzeitlich gesichert...)_


----------



## Quappenqualle (17. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*

Anstatt sich hier die Birne über solche "wichtigen" Sachen wie Wurmdosenpfand zu zermartern sollten wir uns besser darüber freuen, dass die Verbände endlich auf dem richtigen Weg sind und vielleicht in Zukunft die Angler dieses Landes mit einer Stimme sprechen.
Dann werden sich viele der o.g. Probleme viel einfacher lösen lassen, da das Wort eines einigen Verbandes ein ganz anderes Gewicht hat...


----------



## Jose (17. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*



Quappenqualle schrieb:


> sollten wir uns besser darüber freuen, dass die Verbände endlich auf dem richtigen Weg sind und vielleicht in Zukunft *die Angler dieses Landes* mit einer Stimme sprechen.


ich sag doch: zwangsmitgliedschaft, bzw. übergriffige vereinsmeier.

(was die wurmdosenpfandanregung  betrifft: kommst du gucken an rhein, ist sich deutschlands längste wurmdosenstrasse...)
würd ich gerne noch verschärfen mit dem aufdruck "wurde liegen gelassen von angler XYZ vom Verein XYZ")

wir haben ja hier zwei verschachtelte trööts wg. bundesverband, vulgo fusion. 
DAS argument für obiges ist ja die berühmte "eine stimme".

frag ich, als freier, warum sollten nicht unterschiedliche kreise mit einer stimme sprechen, wenn die sich einigen können?
wer sich so nicht einigen kann, der braucht wohl einen 'bundesverband', wie andere ihren 'kaiser wilhelm' wieder haben wollen, einen bundesverband, den dann die üblichen süppchenkocher als "DEN" ansprechpartner ansehen (zum teufel mit den anderen). kleine selbständige im AB sollten direkt den IHK-pelz im magen haben. 

klar, wir brauchen eine LOBBY, so läuft es eben in der politik, bloß, wer glaubt eigentlich noch, dass verbände/parteien/interessengruppen etwas anderes vertreten als ihre daseinsberechtigung?

und: was ist eigentlich mit uns los? zu ner kormorandemo gekarrt werden, aber bei unseren wichtigsten belangen alles in die hände von funktionären legen, die uns dann mit nachtangelverboten beglücken?

les ich zig trööts hier über die verschnarchtheit von vereinsvorständen, gegen die sich engagierte vereinsmitglieder nicht durchsetzen können. 
warum sollte es in einem bundesverband anders zu gehen?
schon mal partei-arbeit gemacht?

ich sag nur, träumt weiter, besser wirds nimmer, eher heißt es dann, statt KDF, KDA(ngeln).
und der alte berthold, der brecht, der fällt mir dazu ein:
"Nur die allerdümmsten Kälber wählen ihre Metzger selber"
(hauptsache, das feindbild stimmt: kormorane, grundeln, unorganisierte, 'russen')
deutschland eben?

ps: ich erinner mich nicht genau wie angler sich in frankreich organisiert haben, meine aber, dass da mehr demokratische freiheit herrscht als an jedem vereinsgewässer hierzulande.
liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass dort seinerzeit fischereirechte bürgerrechte wurden, während hier 
feudale/klerikale fischereirechte erhalten blieben oder in interessengruppenrechte gewandelt wurden.
fischereirecht ist bei uns kein bürgerrecht, nein, es wird zugestanden, und um 'on top' zu sein  macht man man einen verein auf und vergibt vereinsrechte.
und nun der superverein, der bundesverband, sozusagen die 'einheitspartei' der angler.
nein danke, dann lieber schwarz- als im trüben fischen!

"au au, der is aber drauf" wird sich jetzt so mancher denken, ich will euch gerne sagen, weshalb ich von den 'straighten', fast möcht ich sagen auserwählten erleuchteten nix halte:
ich habe seit 40 jahren den fischereischein und scheitere immer wieder an der forderung 'sportfischerprüfung', die ich nicht abgelegt habe, übernahmeregelung, klar.
deutsches berechtigungswesen bis in die kleingärtnerparzelle, feinstens ziseliert, durchaus auch von leuten, die grundeln nicht von mühlkoppen unterscheiden können.
ganz begeistert lese ich von vereinen, die gezielt auf karpfen gehen und, natürlich, diese releasen: in meinem deutsch ein eklatanter rechtsverstoss.

diese reklamierte "eine stimme", die ist wirklich nötig, um uns die kleine freiheit des angelns zu erhalten, aber, les ich quer in unserem AB, dann finde ich in den trööts derart widersprüchliches, dass ich mich frage: wenn 'wir' noch nicht mal einen minimalkonsens finden, wie soll das ein bundesverband (der vereine)?
sicher für mich ist: leute wie ich werde untergepflügt.
die herde trampelt alles nieder.


----------



## strawinski (17. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*

ich glaube eher, das die Vorstände soviel Druck von den Umwelt und Tierschutzverbänden kriegen, das da nicht viel Spielraum für die Angler da ist..Wer spendet denn den Anglern was, hä?


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Ist doch vollkommen unerheblich was die sogenannten Umwelt-/Tierschutzverbände wollen. Der Verband hat seine Mitglieder und deren Interessen zu vertreten. Deren Interesse ist primär das Angeln und sekundär der Naturschutz.
> 
> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum man in den Vorständen so unbedingt darauf erpicht ist den Status eines Naturschutzverbandes zu bekommen/erhalten.
> 
> ...




Naturschutz und Tierschutz ist " in ". Beiden Fraktionen sind wir ein Dorn im Auge, den Tierschützern noch mehr als den Naturschützern. 
Durch die Große Lobby der Tierschützer sind wir angreifbar. Hinzu kommt, dass viele ( immer mehr ) Angler selbst von der Natur entfremdet sind, und (manchen ) Fischen Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit zugestehen ( Grundeln offenbar weitgehend ausgenommen )|rolleyes.

In jedem Fall aber ist da ein hohes Konfliktpotential. Und es ist leichter und einfacher die Lieder des Tierschutzes zu singen, als sich dagegen zu wehren. So gibt man immer ein Stückchen mehr Terrain freiwillig ab, anstatt darum zu kämpfen. 

Dem nichtangelnden Verbandsoberen ist das doch völlig egal.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ich bitte um berichtigung, falls ich jetzt falsch liege ...

ABER

der VDSF ist doch anerkannter Umweltschutz-Dingenskirchens oder nicht?

Schließlich ist das ja offenbar einer der Gründe, warum der DAV im VDSF "aufgehen" soll.

Und wenn dem so ist, dann frage ich mich ganz ernsthaft, was die zusätzlichen 90.000 Mitglieder anders machen sollen, als die 200-irgendwas Tausend jetzigen VDSF-Mitglieder!

Plötzlich wird sich die restliche Natur- und Umweltschutzgemeinde am Kopf kratzen und sich sagen "OH! Das sind jetzt die Neuen aus'm Osten mit drin ... jetzt MUSS man die ernst nehmen ..."

Wenn es dem jetzigen VDSF tatsächlich vornehmlich um die Außenwirkung als Umweltschutzverband ginge, hätten sie solch eine Außenwirkung längst.

Alles andere ist hohle Phrasendrescherei!


----------



## gründler (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In jedem Fall aber ist da ein hohes Konfliktpotential. Und es ist leichter und einfacher die Lieder des Tierschutzes zu singen, als sich dagegen zu wehren. So gibt man immer ein Stückchen mehr Terrain freiwillig ab, anstatt darum zu kämpfen.


 
Der große AB Pessimist gründler ^^ fragt und was wird in Zukunft daraus resultieren.

Petra macht Banner mit Aufrufen gegen Papi.

Nabu fordert das Angeln muss mehr eingeschränkt werden.

Ein Tieranwalt zeigt Angler an wegen zu langen Drills einens Hechtes Ü 1m.

................................unendliche lange liste.



Was wird uns noch erwarten wenn wir weiter Ja und Armen sagen.

Ps:Ralle Du hast echt nen wichtigen Posten verfehlt,bezw.damals nie hinschmeissen dürfen,dann wärest jetzt evtl.schon mit da "oben".

#h


----------



## the flyfisher 97 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Von mir aus können sie sich ja zusammenschliessen , mir ist das eig. egal , aber vllt. senken sie dann ja die Angelkartenpreise.


----------



## Marcel123 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage wehr ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV, FDSF*

"...Haben sie ihr Ziel erstmal erreicht, werden sie genau da weiter machen, wo sie aufgehört haben u. uns eher schaden als nutzen..."[/QUOTE]

Bei einem Zusammenschluß beider Vereine wäre es doch auch zu mindestens verständlich, wenn der Fischereischein z.B. einheitlich in Deutschland Gültigkeit hat.
Nach meinem Wissen gilt z.B. ein Fischereischein aus M/V nich in allen Bundesländern.
;+


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Ralle,
> 
> genau aus den Gründen denke ich nicht das sich die Politik des neuen Verbandes gegenüber der des VDSF ändern/unterscheiden wird. ............




Kann sich nicht unterscheiden, denn es wird dann ein und dasselbe sein. 
Ein Schelm wer glaubt, dass ein wesentlich mitgliederstärkerer Verband bei einer Fusion dem wesentlich schwächeren freiwillig die Schlüsselpositionen überlässt. Da sitzen die dann schon selbst bzw. wissen die Positionen mit gesinnungsnahen Kollegen zu besetzen. 

Aber wie man hier lesen kann, ist das ja egal, hauptsache die Angelkarten werden billiger oder die Fischereischeine bundeweit vereinheitlicht. Hat zwar mit dem Verband nix zu tun, aber immerhin... #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps:Ralle Du hast echt nen wichtigen Posten verfehlt,bezw.damals nie hinschmeissen dürfen,dann wärest jetzt evtl.schon mit da "oben".
> 
> #h



Niemals Dirk. Als nicht Linientreuer Genosse hat man in einem solchen ( in irgendeinem ? ) Verband keinerlei Chancen.


----------



## Blauzahn (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich bin in diesem Bezug leider auch etwas vom DAV bzw dessen Vertretern enttäuscht. Einige müssen zu der Überzeugung gelangt sein das sie diese Herren beeinflussen können nach einem Zusammenschluss. Ich denke nicht das sie es schaffen. Sie werden in den Mühlen des Verbandes einfach untergehen.



Denkst Du, dass sie dazu in der Lage sind?
Ich habe da erhebliche Zweifel, wenn ich an unsere letzte Verbandstagung denke....
Es fehlen dem DAV  zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt Einheit und Persönlichkeit...
das wird ein gefundenes Fressen für die "Profis".
Je mehr man sich mit der Materie beschäftigt, desto klarer wird, warum gerade jetzt...

René


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Das ist doch genau die Krux, um die es geht.

Je größer ein Verband wird, um so mehr entwickelt er sich zum basisfremden Moloch. Um so stärker verkrusten die Strukturen und um so zäher werden die Seilschaften. 
Der DAV hat ja noch eine überschaubare Größe. Das macht ihn anfälliger, aber auch transparenter und basisnäher. 
Hat vielleicht noch nich mal in erster Linie mit den Menschen in den Positionen zu tun, sondern liegt in der Natur der Sache.
Ich bin auch fest überzeugt, dass die Angler im DAV Ihren Verband besser kennen, als die im VdSF. 
Schließlich sieht man das auch daran, dass der VdSF es in keinster Weise nötig hat, bezüglich der Fusion eine vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu betreiben. Dem sind die Menschen vollkommen egal. Und garantiert ist dort schon das Spiel um Macht und Pöstchen in vollem Gange, die Fusion als zu erledigende Formsache abgehakt. 

Die würden aus allen Wolken fallen, wenn der DAV die Verhandlungen als gescheitert erklären und abbrechen würde, weil die Basis zu große Bedenken hat. 
" Die Basis ?  Ja wie kann man die denn auch fragen ? Und wenn, muss man die richtigen Leute fragen, die, welche die richtigen Antworten geben. "

Man kann das drehen und wenden wie man möchte, die Ideale Lösung sind zwei eigenständige Verbände, die zusammenarbeiten. Nur so ist ein Mindestmaß an Regulativen gegeben. Und wenn eine Zusammenarbeit auf Grund differenzierter Standpunkte auch nicht möglich ist, was ja immer noch der Fall zu sein scheint, dann muss der Leidensdruck auf die Mitglieder innerhalb der jeweiligen Verbände erst so groß werden, dass diese sich von dem in Ihren Augen schlechteren Verband lossagen und zum geeigneteren wechseln. Das wäre zwar auch ein Schritt in Richtung " ein Verband " aber einer, der von der Basis auf wirklich demokratischem Weg vollzogen würde.

Dazu gehört aber auch, dass die Mehrheit der Angler endlich mal aufwacht und Ihren jeweiligen Verband auf Herz und Nieren prüft. Das innerhalb der Vereine die Verbandsarbeit ein größeres Interesse findet als die Frage, wer die nächste Runde in der Kneipe bestellt.

Ich kann mich bei der Gelegenheit an eine Vereinssitzung erinnern, wo das Thema VdSF in zehn Minuten abgehandelt war und man anschließend 2 Stunden erbittert diskutiert hat, ob der Vereinsbeitrag um 5 Mark pro Jahr erhöht werden soll. 

Das war der Westen, oder isser´s noch ?:g


----------



## Blauzahn (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ralle, die Thematik entwickelt sich bei uns seit den letzten Verlautbarungen der Führung des DAV immer mehr zu einem klaren "NEIN" von der Basis.
Dieses "NEIN" gilt es nun, mit aller uns (den Vereinen und dessen Mitgliedern) zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln in die Spitze zu tragen.
Das sollte  bei den derzeitigen Strukturen möglich sein, bedarf jedoch der Unterstützung aller basisorientierten Kräfte im DAV.

Derzeit sind wir (also der "Überbau") auf dem besten Weg in die Agonie des VDSF zu verfallen und somit die Hoffnung für viele Angler in Deutschland auf den Müll zu kippen.

Schade nur, dass hier mehr über Befindlichkeiten (siehe Parallelthread) diskutiert wird als über die eigentlichen Probleme...
aber das hast Du ja bereits erwähnt.

René


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das sollte  bei den derzeitigen Strukturen möglich sein, bedarf jedoch der Unterstützung aller basisorientierten Kräfte im DAV.



Nicht nur das. Dazu bedarf es auch der Unterstützung der Angler und Vereine die bisher im VdSF organisiert sind, und vor allem auch der bisher nicht organisierten Masse der Angler. 
Sich an den VdSF zu wenden ist, wie einem Blinden den Daumen nach unten zu zeigen. 

Hier

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=5

könnte man ganz einfach und bequem eine Mail an den DAV senden mit der Bitte, von der Fusion Abstand zu nehmen. Dazu muss man nicht im DAV organisiert sein.

Fairerweise muss man auch sagen das man hier

http://www.vdsf.de/  ( ganz unten und ganz klein, also gut hingucken |rolleyes) auch den VdSF anschreiben kann mit der Bitte, die Fusion voranzutreiben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Brüll 

Hab grad zufällig unter " VdSF *aktuell* " die offenbar letzte beim VdSF bekannte Info zur Fusion gesehen.

Stand 03.09.2009 

http://www.vdsf.de/


----------



## Blauzahn (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Brüll
> 
> Hab grad zufällig unter " VdSF *aktuell* " die offenbar letzte beim VdSF bekannte Info zur Fusion gesehen.
> 
> ...



Das sollte dann wohl die Mitglieder des VDSF doch ein wenig nachdenklich stimmen   :q:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das sollte dann wohl die Mitglieder des VDSF doch ein wenig nachdenklich stimmen   :q:q:q




Nö wieso ? Ist doch so wie immer. :g


----------



## Blauzahn (17. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö wieso ? Ist doch so wie immer. :g



In einem anderen Thread, 
ich glaube es war die "Vereinsmeierei", 
erkannten einige Poster an der Antwort des anderen, in welchem Teil Deutschlands er aufgewachsen ist.

...wenn man jetzt mal den Ansatz macht... 
äh nee...
das passt ja net ins Bild,

...ich geh nun...  #h |rolleyes

René


----------



## mcrae (18. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*



gründler schrieb:


> *Nur mal so zur info,der Setzkescher ist schon geregelt.*
> 
> *min 3,50 x 0,50cm kein Knotenmaterial,und das schützen vor zusammen klappen des Keschers,kein Massenbesatz das er platzt.*



Also in Schleswig Holstein ist der Setzkescher laut LFischG §39 zur Hälterung von lebenden Fischen verboten. Ohne Ausnahmen...


----------



## antonio (18. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*



gründler schrieb:


> *Nur mal so zur info,der Setzkescher ist schon geregelt.*
> 
> *min 3,50 x 0,50cm kein Knotenmaterial,und das schützen vor zusammen klappen des Keschers,kein Massenbesatz das er platzt.*
> 
> ...




klar ist der sk geregelt aber in jedem bl anders.

antonio


----------



## m-spec (18. April 2010)

*AW: Was soll ein Bundesverband für Angler eigentlich leisten?*



mcrae schrieb:


> Also in Schleswig Holstein ist der Setzkescher laut LFischG §39 zur Hälterung von lebenden Fischen verboten. Ohne Ausnahmen...



Und von Seiten des Landesverbandes wird dadran kräftig gesägt. Eventuell gibt es dieses Jahr schon handfeste Ergebnisse und der SK wird genehmigt werden innerhalb der rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen.


----------



## gründler (18. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Deutschlandweit gilt min.3,50cm x 0,50cm um die Tierschutzbedingungen einzuhalten.

Das jeder Verein Land Pächter.....sein eigenes Süppchen kocht,wissen eigentlich im Jahr 2010 99% der Angler,und ist in meinem 2 ten Absatz mit eingebaut wenn man bißchen weiter denkt und die  ...........  mit diesen Wörtern füllt.

Muss hier eigentlich immer wegen jeden Nanopartikel die Goldwaage rausgekramt werden.

Gerade Du antonio weißt das aus etlichen anderen tröööts in und auswendig was Setzi-Regeln betrifft,und Du weißt auch das ich das weiß daher versteh ich die Goldwaage nicht so ganz (Post's Sammeln#c#c),aber egal ist auch latte. 



#h


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> Schade nur, dass hier mehr über Befindlichkeiten (siehe Parallelthread) diskutiert wird als über die eigentlichen Probleme...


Nur das letzendlich , unterm Strich , dieses Befindlichkeiten für die Basis extrem wichtig sind..............


----------



## Blauzahn (18. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nur das letzendlich , unterm Strich , dieses Befindlichkeiten für die Basis extrem wichtig sind..............



Gunnar,
wenn das so läuft wie es sich z.Zt. andeutet
sind unsere Befindlichkeiten dann weitaus fundamentaler berührt und gehen weit über Themen wie SK, Rutenzahl, Nachtangeln etc. hinaus.
Ich sehe bei der Fusion eine ernsthafte Bedrohung, ja sogar Zerschlagung des DAV inkl. Gewässerfonds.
Wenn nämlich nicht mehr die Masse Mitglieder vorhanden ist, lassen sich diese Fonds auch nicht mher finanzieren.
Wir verfallen dann der Kleinstaaterei des VDSF mit bekannten Auswirkungen im Altbundesgebiet.


----------



## Blauzahn (19. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Die vierte Verhandlungsrunde vom 13..14.04. setzt Schwerpunkte....

Zitat:
_"Die größten Meinungsunterschiede traten in Bezug auf den künftigen Namen  des gemeinsamen Anglerverbandes sowie zur Art und Weise der  Verschmelzung auf."

_Nachzulesen hier -> Klick

Ohne Kommentar_.

_Mahlzeit!

PS: Schön das es dem Server wieder besser geht...


----------



## angler1996 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

kann das einer erklären:
Zitat:
"Die größten Meinungsunterschiede traten in Bezug auf ... sowie zur Art und Weise der Verschmelzung auf. "
Das klingt so verschleiert, damit kann ich nichts anfangen

Danke schon mal.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Das bedeutet nix anderes, als die Frage ob die " Verschmelzung " ein Fusion oder eine Übernahme ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ach so:

Bei einer " Verschmelzung " gibt es zwei Grundsätzliche Vorgehensweisen.

Das Vermögen ( nicht nur Geld ) geht auf einen der beiden Rechtsträger über. Sprich ein Verband wird aufgelöst und fließt in den andere ein.

oder

Das Vermögen beider Rechtsträger wird auf einen neuen übertragen. Sprich beide Verbände werden aufgelöst und ein neuer gebildet. 


Ersteres ist quasi die Übernahme, zweiteres eine reguläre Fusion.


----------



## angler1996 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

danke;
heißt praktisch es geht nur die Variante, wo das Vermögen auf einen der Rechtsträger übertragen wird.
Da ja der immaterielle Vermögenswert- anerkannter Naturschutzverein- erhalten werden soll.
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (19. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Nennen wir es doch beim Namen: Es wird eine Übernahme!



Genauso sehe ich das auch.
Wir sollten langsam in die Puschen kommen und von unten Druck machen...
Ich werde für unsere Region bzw. meinen "Dunstkreis" die Sache anschieben...


----------



## ohneLizenz (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

ich sehe hier eher hassgefühle von ost-schreibern gegen den westen => !!


----------



## angler1996 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

dies ist arg .... und trifft nicht zu.
Gruß A.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Mensch Jungs, hier jetzt von Hass zu sprechen geht doch voll am Thema vorbei!

Sicher basiert die Problematik hier auch zu einem guten Teil auf der Ost-West-Vergangenheit der Verbände, wer das nagiert ist naiv. Unsere Umwelt (und damit auch das System in dem man aufwächst) prägt uns ja. Aber was hat das mit Hass zu tun?

Nix, unterschiedliche Ansichten sind gut und sollten diskutiert werden, ohne das man direkt auf die Hass-Schiene kommen muss, oder?

Klar ist doch das keiner gerne was abgibt, DAV-Mitglieder keine Freiheit (Gewässerverbund)  und VDSF-Mitglieder kein Eigentum (Vereinsgewässer). Aber darüber sollte man reden können, das ist ja nun nicht zwingend das es da in Zukunft nur eines der Systeme gibt. Für mich sind da andere Themen wesentlich spanneder als die Gewässerverwaltung...


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> ich sehe hier eher hassgefühle von ost-schreibern gegen den westen => !!



So einen Quatsch lösch ich normalerweise, lass das aber mal als schlechtes Beispiel stehen. Es mag sicher immer noch in ganz Deutschland ein paar Holzköpfe geben, die diese Denke haben. Das hat hier aber absolut nix verloren.

Dass die Bedenken und Sorgen regional und bundesweit unterschiedlich sind, liegt auch vollkommen auf der Hand und ist absolut legitim.

Ganz und gar nicht legitim ist es, die Gefahren dieser Fusion auf das antiquierte und ( sorry ) dämliche Ossi-Wessi Gelabere zu reduzieren. 

Dafür ist diese Sache viel zu wichtig für das gesamte Deutsche Anglervolk. 
Und genau deshalb werde ich Beiträge mit Mauerresten ab sofort ganz einfach löschen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> ich sehe hier eher hassgefühle von ost-schreibern gegen den westen => !!



Seltsam bloß, dass es hier eine ganze Menge Leute gibt, die "Wessis" sind und in dieser Sache auf der Seite der "Ossis"(DAV-Sympathisanten) stehen.
Soweit ich richtig informiert bin, hat unser Ralle24 mit dem Osten so wenig zu schaffen, wie der Hahn mit dem Eierlegen und bei mir ist es nicht anders, ich komm gebürtig aus dem so ziemlich westlichstenen Westdeutschland und bin erst im Alter von 30 Jahren, nach Baden Württemberg gezogen.
Dennoch sind wir eher pro DAV, statt VDSF und sicher nicht die Einzigen.
So kannst du sehen, dass es eben nicht so einfach ist.#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Soweit ich richtig informiert bin, hat unser Ralle24 mit dem Osten so wenig zu schaffen, wie der Hahn mit dem Eierlegen



Wenn es nicht zählt, dass ich mal ne Woche in der Nähe von Dresden war, hast Du vollkommen Recht. |supergri
Und ich bedaure das, denn die Gegenden dort sind wirklich wunderschön.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> ich sehe hier eher hassgefühle von ost-schreibern gegen den westen => !!


#

Dann bringe doch mal ein paar Beispiele...
würde mich schon brennend interessieren :q


----------



## chivas (21. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man kann das drehen und wenden wie man möchte, die Ideale Lösung sind zwei eigenständige Verbände, die zusammenarbeiten.



genau. so muß das... wenn du dich mal so richtig auslachen willst, dann trage diese theorie doch einfach mal bei irgend einem bundesverband vor, der mit dem angeln nix am hut hat...



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Klar ist doch das keiner gerne was abgibt, DAV-Mitglieder keine Freiheit (Gewässerverbund)  und VDSF-Mitglieder kein Eigentum (Vereinsgewässer). Aber darüber sollte man reden können, das ist ja nun nicht zwingend das es da in Zukunft nur eines der Systeme gibt. Für mich sind da andere Themen wesentlich spanneder als die Gewässerverwaltung...



darum gehts doch noch nicht mal am rande... auch wenn das einige hier gern so darstellen.



ivo schrieb:


> Nennen wir es doch beim Namen: Es wird eine Übernahme!
> 
> Berichtigung, es soll eine werden.



genau. so und nicht anders. seit zig jahren arbeitet der dav darauf hin, dass ihn endlich einer übernimmt.

wenn du eine frau heiratest, die deinen namen annimmt - ist das dann sklaverei? :/

diese holzhammer"argumentation" ist leider alles andere als sachdienlich.



fakt ist: die verbände beschäftigen sich beide mit einer möglichen fusion. fakt ist, diese fusion wird nicht um jeden preis stattfinden. fakt ist, einige gegner werden genau das nicht verhindern - zum glück!

man kann natürlich noch viele seiten mit den immer wieder aufgewärmten parolen füllen, alles zerreißen, was andere meinen und mit großer polemik und ohne inhalte weiter seinen postcounter erhöhen - will hier zufällig jemand für seine politische karriere üben? 

man könnte aber andererseits auch einfach mal KONSTRUKTIV kritisieren und sich austauschen und dabei vielleicht sogar lösungsvorschläge finden und problemlösungen anbieten. das mag den einen oder anderen möglicherweise überfordern, aber DAS ist (auch) der sinn einer diskussion...

das umfrageergebnis zeigt ja auch recht deutlich, dass zumindest der größere teil derjenigen, der abgestimmt haben, für einen einzigen großen verband ist... aber scheuklappen auf und diese (zugegebenermaßen sehr kleine mehrheit) mehrheit für etwas d*** zu erklären ist natürlich einfacher, als für alle annehmbare lösungen oder kompromisse zu schaffen.


----------



## Blauzahn (21. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



chivas schrieb:


> ..............
> genau. so und nicht anders. seit zig jahren arbeitet der dav darauf hin, dass ihn endlich einer übernimmt.
> 
> wenn du eine frau heiratest, die deinen namen annimmt - ist das dann sklaverei? :/
> ...



Ist das nun Insiderwissen, 
oder einfach nur der Trend der Gesellschaft
.... sicheres Auftreten, bei totaler Ahnungslosgkeit.... (?)

Nimms mir nicht übel,
bevor Du hier zum Rundumschlag ausholst gegen Skeptiker der "Fusion", lies Dir doch nochmal die *aktuellen *Verlautbarungen aus der 12er Gruppe durch.
Dazu noch das Positionspapier und den Vortrag des Präsidenten vom LVSA Friedrich Richter anlässlich der Jahreshauptversammlung des DAV.
Das hilft ungemein und wenn Dir dabei nichts auffällt,
ist eher Dein Verständnis von Diskussion und Konstruktivität in Zweifel zu ziehen, als das derer, von Dir Kritisierten.

Schönen Gruß
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Wir sind am 03.05. eingeladen beim Präsidenten des Bundes - DAV in Berlin, Herrn Günther Markstein, zu Gesprächen.

Da werden wir natürlich auch Fragen zum Thema Fusion stellen und euch dann vielleicht ein paar konsistentere Fakten bringen können.


----------



## gründler (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir sind am 03.05. eingeladen beim Präsidenten des Bundes - DAV in Berlin, Herrn Günther Markstein, zu Gesprächen.
> 
> Da werden wir natürlich auch Fragen zum Thema Fusion stellen und euch dann vielleicht ein paar konsistentere Fakten bringen können.


 

Da hoffe ich doch,das ihr Postings vorallem von Ralle #h und verschiedene andere die wichtige Punkte ansprechen Ausdruckt Kopiert CD........und diese mal vor Ort zur Ansprache bringt,und die Antworten vom Verband wie man das sieht usw.dann hier zur Verfügung stellt. 

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Hier ein Statement von Günter Markstein, dem Präsidenten des DAV, auf meine Frage hin, in wie weit die Basis der Verbände beteiligt wird an der Entscheidung.

Wie schon leider seit langem üblich, kam vom VDSF wieder einmal weder eine Antwort zum veröffentlichen, eine Stellungnahme oder auch nur eine Bestätigung dess Maileinganges. 



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr E-Mail-Schreiben vom 14. April 2010. Ihr Interesse an der geplanten Fusion der beiden großen deutschen Anglerverbände VDSF und DAV freut uns. Gerne informieren wir Sie über den jeweils aktuellen Stand der Verhandlungen mit dem VDSF, damit auch über Ihr Online-Portal diese Informationen an die Angler direkt weitergegeben werden können.
> 
> ...



Ein Punkt, den ich zugegeben nicht bedacht habe ist dabei die Kostenfrage bei einer Mitgliederabstimmung.  Denn als jemand, der hauüptsächlich online unterwegs ist, denk ich nicht immer zwangsäufig dran, dass dazu dann mindestens mal drei Briefe an jedes Mitglied notwendig wären.

Am meisten "beruhigt" hat mich diese rSatz aus der Antwort des DAV - Präsidenten:


> Das gilt sowohl für den DAV als auch für den VDSF. Eine Fusion nur der Fusion wegen wird es nicht geben. Wir stehen nicht unter Zug- oder Zeitzwang!



Da scheint doch einmal zumindest ein Verband die Sorgen seiner Mitglieder auch ernst(er) zu nehmen. 

Was man in meinen Augen auch insgesamt daran sieht, dass hier seitens des Verbandes wohl nicht nur mitgelesen wird, sondern das auch ernst genommen, was hier von den normalen Anglern an Diskussionen kommt. 

Denn einige Passagen in der Antwort haben doch den deutlichen Bezug zu Punkten in der Dikussion hier.

Da wir ja am 03.05. ein Gespräch in Berlin mit Herrn Markstein haben, werde ich danach sicher noch weiterberichten können.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Schön das es eine Reaktion gab, finde ich sehr gut!

Schade das der VDSF nicht reagiert, das ist wirklich arm.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Danke Thomas, für die Veröffentlichung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie schon leider seit langem üblich, kam vom VDSF wieder einmal weder eine Antwort zum veröffentlichen, eine Stellungnahme oder auch nur eine Bestätigung dess Maileinganges.
> 
> *Alle anderen Bedenken beiseite gewischt, zeigt alleine dieses  oberarrogante Benehmen, wie der VdSF zu seinen Mitgliedern steht. Und  ich kann immer noch nicht verstehen, warum nicht alle Vereine  geschlossen aus dem VdSF austreten und zum DAV wechseln.
> Dann hätten wir auch nur noch einen Verband und der VdSF kann Fillialen  für die PETA gründen.*
> ...



_
 Der einzige Grund dafür ist, dass der Status des VDSF als anerkannter  Naturschutzverband für den dann gemeinsamen Verband  erhalten bleibt,  von dem auch wir profitieren. _

Brennend würde mich interessieren, wie dieses " profitieren " aussieht. Thomas, das wäre eine gute Frage an Herrn Markstein für das Treffen. 



Weiter dringt mir mit diesem Satz bedenklich viel VdSF-Denke in die Diskussion. Immerhin ist es das erste mal, dass von Funktionärsseite bestätigt wird, dass der VdSF kein *Angler*verband, sondern ein *Naturschutz*verband ist. 


_Der gemeinsame Verband erhält eine Satzung, an der gegenwärtig  gearbeitet wird und die unsere Interessen sichert sowie einen neuen  Namen. Er wird auf jeden Fall nicht VDSF heißen. _

Vorschlag: *NUTellA* ( *N*atur- *u*nd *T*ierschutzverband *e*x *l*ästiger, *l*ethargischer *A*ngler ) 



Dieses herumreiten auf dem Naturschutz ist eine Frechheit, weil die Aktivitäten des VdSF in puncto echtem Naturschutz eine Farce sind und noch nicht einmal die wirklich notwendigen und berechtigten Interessen und Pflichten der Angelfischerei auch nur annähernd abdeckt. 
In den tatsächlichen Naturschutzverbänden ist das eine absolute Lachnummer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ich denke beim "Naturschutz" bei den Verbänden gehts nur darum, in der Öffentlichkeit "besser" dazustehen und so ein Gegengewicht zu den Schützern darzustellen.

Dass Ralle faktisch recht hat, ist ne andere Sache...
Das ist halt "große Politik"....






PS:
Der Namensvorschlag von Ralle hat was...
;-)


----------



## angler1996 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Jein, die öffentliche Darstellung ist wohl nur die eine Seite, die andere ist die gesetzlich geregelte Beteiligung von Naturschutzverbänden ( anerkannten)
nach Bundes- und Landesnaturschutzgesetzen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naturschutzorganisation
Un da geht es dann schon im konkrete Dinge
Warum das beim DAV nicht auch geht- k.A.
Gruß A.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dieses herumreiten auf dem Naturschutz ist eine Frechheit, weil die Aktivitäten des VdSF in puncto echtem Naturschutz eine Farce sind und noch nicht einmal die wirklich notwendigen und berechtigten Interessen und Pflichten der Angelfischerei auch nur annähernd abdeckt.
> In den tatsächlichen Naturschutzverbänden ist das eine absolute Lachnummer.


 

Ja, aber was ist "echter" Naturschutz? 
(Das haben wir vor einem Jahr glaube ich schon mal diskutiert ).

Gerade wir Angler sollten doch jede Menge intuitives Wissen um die Zusammenhänge der Natur haben, Jäger ebenfalls, das einfach nur brachliegt, wenn man das Terrain des Naturschutzes komplett anderen Verbänden oder der Politik überlässt. 
Zumindest für den Bereich "rund ums Wasser" sind doch wir die Experten, vorausgesetzt, dass wir unseren Blick nicht nur UNTER die Wasserlinie halten. Wir wissen sooo viel, kennen so manchen Schwarzspecht ja schon beinahe beim Namen, beobachten den Milan schon seit Jahren, haben vielleicht auch schon einen Fischadler mit einem kleinen Karpfen im Greif sehen können. Prägende Erlebnisse, die einen durchaus für die großen und kleinen Wunder der Natur sensibilisieren können, und was kann Naturschutz eigentlich anderes leisten als sich mit Vorsicht und Ehrfurcht der Natur zu nähern, eben weil man diese Ereignisse auch in 20 Jahren noch erleben will? Sollen doch die Herren Politiker sich Gedanken machen über Feinstaubverordnungen, Euronormen usw., Naturschutz in ganz großem Maßstab. Aber das alles nützt ja nix, wenn man sich vor Ort nicht auch ein wenig kümmert, Ufer reinigt, renaturiert. Wer, wenn nicht der Angler kann einem Wasserwirtschaftsamt aus eigener Erfahrung und tiefstem Wissen erklären, dass man einen Baum, dessen Krone durch einen Sturm ins Wasser geworfen wurde, ruhig da drin lassen kann, dass ein solch "unordentlicher" Anblick nur den Blick vestellt auf Unterstände, Laichmöglichkeiten, Bibernahrung....

Ich halte es für nicht zielführend, den Naturschutzgedanken komplett aus der anglerischen Perspektive zu verabschieden. Wenn es so wäre, degradieren wir uns doch nur zu reinen Konsumenten und passiven Nutzern, Puffanglern eben. 
Was die Verbände dann aber mit dem Naturgedanken anstellen und ob sie diesen zum Setzkescher-, Nachtangel- oder sonstigem Verbot pervertieren, das steht wieder auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Der Naturschutzgedanke selbst ist jedoch kein schlechter, auch für den Angler nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ja, aber was ist "echter" Naturschutz?
> (Das haben wir vor einem Jahr glaube ich schon mal diskutiert ).
> ..................................



Hach, es ist so schwer, nicht mißverstanden zu werden.

Selbstverständlich ist ( sollte sein ) Naturschutz ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Angelfischerei. Darüber muss man gar nicht diskutieren. 

Aber es ist eben nur *ein* Teil, nicht die Existenzberechtigung für unser Hobby. Und somit kann es auch nicht als alleiniges Argument für eine Fusion gelten. 
Wasserkraft, Flußbegradigung, Wassermanagement etc.pp. alles gut und schön und wichtig auch für uns Angler. Richtig, wenn ein Verband sich da einsetzt. Keine Frage. Aber dazu muss man nicht zwingend als *oberste Priorität* ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband sein. Man kann diesen Status ja haben, aber man darf diesem nicht die ureigenen Ziele der Angelfischerei, der sanften Nutzung der Natur, unterordnen. 
Vielmehr muss man bestrebt sein, da einzuwirken, wo Naturschutz zu unseren Hausaufgaben gehört. 
Das ist zum Beispiel die Besatzpolitik und die Gewässerpflege. 
Das sind die vornehmlichen Aufgaben der Angelfischerei. Aber da klammert sich der VdSF vollständig aus. 

Dafür mischt er aber kräftig unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Naturschutzes im Tierschutzbereich mit. Und da hat ein Anglerverband nullkommanix verloren.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Da könnte ich ja gleich, uh es schüttelt mich, zum BUND oder NABU gehen.


 

Ja, warum denn nicht auch das?
Vor diesen ganzen virtuellen Diskussionen und Ernennen "des Feindes" habe ich mir das schon des öfteren überlegt. Und nie, wirklich nie, hatte ich Stress mit einem engagierten Umweltschützer, Hobbyornithologen usw. 
Wenn, dann war man sich von vornherein unsymphatisch. Soll vorkommen, sogar bei Anglern untereinander. 
Dieses "es schüttelt mich schon bei der Vorstellung" ist doch nicht zielführend. BUND und NABU sind doch erst durch die unsägliche Kormorandiskussion so ins Visier geraten, Dinge wie den ungebrochenen Protest gegen den Ausbau des letzten Stückes freifließende Donau geraten schnell ins Hintertreffen.
Und ich bin mir sicher, wenn manche Angler sich von einer Kanalisierung mehr Erfolg auf ihren Zielfisch versprechen würden, wären sie ohne wenn und aber dafür. 
Also lass die Kirche mal im Dorf. Das sind auch nur Menschen, und nicht wenige davon sind höchst engagiert.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Mal kurz OT
> 
> Die "Angehörigen" der oben genannten Verbände haben recht oft Ideen, die vorsichtig ausgedrückt, Weltfremd sind.
> Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen.


 

Naturorientierte Waldwirtschaft, Atomausstieg, genfreie Lebensmittel, Artenvielfalt....

Sind doch keine schlechten Begriffe, oder?

Ich meine, wenn man jetzt mal den Kormoran weglässt, was bleibt denn da noch übrig vom Feindbild? Oder besteht die Angst, dass du nachts vom Wolf gefressen wirst?


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hach, es ist so schwer, nicht mißverstanden zu werden.



Mein lieber Ralf, das mag vielleicht daran liegen, daß Du manchmal etwas sehr extrem in Deiner Ausdrucksweise bist 
Auch ich möchte dann manchmal etwas schreiben, bei dem ich mir wenn ich es geschrieben habe denke, "Nein, das schickst Du jetzt nicht ab..."
Beiße dann gepflegt in die Tischkante, verfluche Dich zweimal ganz heftig und dann is' es wieder gut #h






ivo schrieb:


> Mal kurz OT
> 
> Die "Angehörigen" der oben genannten Verbände haben recht oft Ideen, die vorsichtig ausgedrückt, Weltfremd sind.
> Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen.



Ich kenne so einige Angler deren Ideen noch um einiges weltfremder sind als die hier erklärten "Feinde" der Angelei...



Wie immer im Leben muß JEDE Seite bereit sein Kompromisse einzugehen, es geht nur ZUSAMMEN, GEMEINSAM, gegeneinander hat noch nie wirklich was gebracht.

btw. zusammen und gemeinsam heißt nicht "Friede Freude Eierkuchen", zu gemeinsam und zusammen gehören auch handfeste Streitereien.


Wie Steffen (Kohlmeise) auch, habe ich persönlich noch nie mit irgendwelchen der hier immer abfällig als "Schützer" betitelten Menschen Probleme gehabt.
Vielleicht liegt dies aber auch in meiner persönlichen Auffassung der Angelei begründet...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wie Steffen (Kohlmeise) auch, habe ich persönlich noch nie mit irgendwelchen der hier immer abfällig als "Schützer" betitelten Menschen Probleme gehabt.


 

Des is mir klar, Zottelchen!
#h
90% der Mitglieder der Schutzverbände sind auch Mädels unter 30...:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Den Kormoran zum Vogel des jahres zu machen war schlicht und ergreifend dämlich und ich kenne ein paar NABU Leute, die das genauso sehen.

Von Anglerseite wird immer gefordert nicht alle Angler über einen Kamm zu scheren...
Dummerweise machen die Angler das mit den "gegnern" genauso...

Wenn man etwas fordert, sollte man mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und nicht fordern aber den anderen den Vortritt lassen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Des is mir klar, Zottelchen!
> #h
> 90% der Mitglieder der Schutzverbände sind auch Mädels unter 30...:m



Oh je, dan bekomme ich ja Ärger mit Sandra wenn ich beim NABU eintrete


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Oh je, dan bekomme ich ja Ärger mit Sandra wenn ich beim NABU eintrete


 

Ach was, das haben die anderen 10% der Mitglieder auch immer gedacht...|supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> 90% der Mitglieder der Schutzverbände sind auch Mädels unter 30...:m




Ich glaube ich sollte mal zum Nabu gehen! 

Eventuell kann man da ja "von innen" gutes für die Angler bewirken! :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte mal zum Nabu gehen!
> 
> Eventuell kann man da ja "von innen" gutes für die Angler bewirken! :m



Ferkel


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte mal zum Nabu gehen!
> 
> Eventuell kann man da ja "von innen" gutes für die Angler bewirken! :m


 

Die stehen nur auf reife Männer ab 35!
:vik:


----------



## angler1996 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

James Bond läßt Grüßen
Gruß A.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



angler1996 schrieb:


> James Bond läßt Grüßen
> Gruß A.


 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ihr Schweine! #q

Von innen, aus dem Verband heraus!

War doch klar, oder? 

Wie so oft sind auch bei den Naturschutzverbänden ja meist nur die Extreme ein Problem, bei vielen aus der "gemäßigten Mitte" gibt es ja oft sehr vernünftige Ansichten. 

Vollpfosten gibt es hier wie da...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Angler sind die besseren Liebhaber, ich wusste es schon immer...!
|rolleyes
Zumindest im Kopf.
:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ihr Schweine! #q
> 
> Von innen, aus dem Verband heraus!
> 
> ...



Zu Punkt 1.
Ja, wir sind Schweine 

Punkt 2. ist nicht diskutabel, zumal gerade in Foren, wie hier auch, sich oftmals die "Hardliner" so lautstark zu Wort melden und noch meinen für alle zu sprechen...
Das ist aber ein Themenübergreifendes Forenproblem.
Wohlgemerkt ALLER Foren, nicht nur Anglerforen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Ralf, das mag vielleicht daran liegen, daß Du manchmal etwas sehr extrem in Deiner Ausdrucksweise bist
> Auch ich möchte dann manchmal etwas schreiben, bei dem ich mir wenn ich es geschrieben habe denke, "Nein, das schickst Du jetzt nicht ab..."
> Beiße dann gepflegt in die Tischkante, verfluche Dich zweimal ganz heftig und dann is' es wieder gut #h
> 
> ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ralf,
wenn ich nicht wüßte, daß Du was vertragen kannst, hätte ich das nicht geschrieben #h

Wie schon des öfteren erwähnt, bin ich in keinem der beiden Verbände und werde auch in keinen eintreten.
Für mich persönlich, würde/könnte ich meine Stimme abgeben wäre für eine Vereinigung, denn schlechter kann es nicht werden, für mich persönlich wohlgemerkt und wenn denn eine Stimmabgabe nötig/möglich wäre, kann man nur für sich selbst entscheiden.

Und bevor Ivo wieder die Keule rausholt , ich habe NIE den einen oder den anderen Verband gutgeheißen, denn ich halte von beiden nix #h

Ralf, ich glaube auch, daß wir nicht weit auseinander sind und am Wasser oder abends am Grill bei nem Bierchen würden wir beiden uns bestimmt gut verstehen, was nicht ausschließt, daß wir heiß diskutieren würden und das wäre ja auch gut, denn nur in der Diskussion hat man die Möglichkeit seinen eigenen und den Standpunkt des Kontrahenten zu überdenken und beides zusammenzuwerfen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ivo,
gegen militante Naturschützer haben sogar die Naturschützer was #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ralf, ich glaube auch, daß wir nicht weit auseinander sind und am Wasser oder abends am Grill bei nem Bierchen würden wir beiden uns bestimmt gut verstehen, was nicht ausschließt, daß wir heiß diskutieren würden und das wäre ja auch gut, denn nur in der Diskussion hat man die Möglichkeit seinen eigenen und den Standpunkt des Kontrahenten zu überdenken und beides zusammenzuwerfen.



Das denke ich ganz bestimmt.


----------



## gründler (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Idioten gibt es in jeder Schicht.

Aber Leute mal ehrlich die Nabu hat nicht nur gute gedanken,ich erinnere daran was so in der Presse stand.

*Nabu fordert das Angeln massiv zu beschränken.*

*Nabu macht Ärger bei Pachtvertrag für Angler.*

*Nabu erweitert ihre Schutzgebiete Angeln ist da jetzt Verboten.*

.............könnte noch 20 Sachen aufzählen die von der Nabu kommen.


Daher sehe ich diese Leute mit sehr gemischten gefühlen,es gibt welche die juckt das alles nicht,aber der größere teil findet uns Angler als störend in der Natur. 

Der Oberklopper ist aber,man stellte vor Jahren Elster Krähe....unter Naturschutz,und schreibt nun zum teil Hegeringe an fordert sie auf mehr Elstern....zu bejagen weil der Singvogelbestand einbricht und Elster und co.wieder überhand nehmen.

Das nenn ich mal geilen Naturschutz liebe Nabu,ich lasse Elstern....jetzt erst Recht am Leben.


#h


----------



## angler1996 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

vermutlich weil der , der über die Anerkennung entscheidet, nicht mehrere Verbände haben will,
Die müßten dann ja auch beide beteiligt werden (nach Naturschutzgesetz etc.)
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

nur mal praktisch: bei 2 Anglerverbänden, die ja wohl bis dato auch teilweise unterschiedliche Postionen haben, aber eigentlich die gleichen Interessen vertreten sollen, nach welchen Kriterien soll dann ein Auswahl/ Berücksichtigung der eventuell unterschiedlichen Standpunkte in einer Beteiligung nach §19Bundesnatgesetz erfolgen ( auf Landesebene dito)?
Soweit meine Theorie
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Das Protokoll zu den Gesprächen am 13./14. April ist nun auch öffentlich gemacht 
und kann *hier* nachgelesen werden.


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Danke für das Protokoll. Ist ja wieder nur heiße Luft. Bin mal auf die Satzung gespannt.
> 
> Hab mich heute mit ein paar Vereinsmitgliedern unterhalten. Die einhellige Meinung ist, dass es vollkommen egal ist wie der Verband heißt und wo er überall Mitglied ist usw. Höchstes und erstes Interesse gilt dem Gewässerfonds. Dessen bestehen muss gesichert sein. Sonst wird es hier keine Zustimmung geben.



Servus,

dieser Satz von Herr Hennig sagt sehr viel aus...
Zitat
_"Das Positionspapier dient nach seiner Auffassung ausschließlich als Information für die Mitglieder
des DAV."_

Auch Herr Weichenhan wird deutlicher:
Zitat
_"Wir werden morgen erstmals nicht im Einvernehmen auseinander gehen.
....
Es besteht ein großes Problem mit der Verschmelzung der beiden
Verbände durch den Beitritt des DAV."

_Und genau das wird der Knackpunkt, die Verschmelzung.
Schön das es nun auch von *offizieller Seite* so gesehen und auch ausgedrückt wird.

Interessant auch dieser Satz:
_"Unterschiedliche Auffassungen zu auftretenden Problemen sind mit den entsprechenden Vertretern
des anderen Verbandes nicht öffentlich sondern persönlich zu klären."_

Will da Herr Hennig irgendwem drohen?

Schaun mer mal...

Mahlzeit,
René

PS: Heute ist ja das Treffen mit Günter Markstein und den Vertretern des AB. Bin schon auf den Bericht von Thomas gespannt


----------



## angler1996 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Danke für Info.
Gut ist ja mal der Satz: " das Positionspapier ist ... genau so wichtig" aus der Zusammenfassung.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

*Treffen beim DAV in Berlin*​​
So, zurück vom Treffen.

Da wir sowieso in Kassel bei Dok waren wegen Softwaregeschichten, mussten wir "nur" ca. 4einhalb Stunden nach Berlin "düsen", konnten dann aber abends auch wieder zurück sein. Besser als wenn Franz von Nürnberg oder ich von Heilbronn aus hätten fahren müssen.

Es waren äußerst freundliche und informative, offene Gespräche. Ich habe bis heute bei keinem Verband oder Verein (seien es früher Sportverein, oder auch bei den Köchen) eine so offene Haltung seitens der "Funktionäre" erleben dürfen.

Um es auch gleich vorweg zu sagen:
Das gilt jetzt für den Bundesverband! 
Und nur für den!
Denn auch hier hat der Föderalismus seine Spuren hinterlassen, positiv wie negativ. Positiv wie man am Beispiel Brandenburgs sehen kann, die es geschafft haben zusammen mit der Regierung ein Landesfischereigesetz zu schaffen, das für Einsteiger das Angeln einfacher macht. Und dementsprechend ist auch die Entwicklung der Anglerzahl in Brandenburg. Könnte und sollte Vorbild für die anderen Bundesländer sein.

Negativ, auch Brandenburg:
Der Landesverband verzichtete darauf, als Naturschutzverband anerkannt zu werden. Was dann auch zur Folge hat, dass bei entsprechenden Gewässervergaben der Landesverband weder gehört werden musste noch Einspruchsmöglichkeiten hatte (Verbandsklagen). Das wiederum führte dazu, dass in Brandenburg leider viele Gewässer nun Schützerverbänden gehören, mit entsprechend negativen Folgen für Fische, Natur, Gewässer und damit auch Angler.

Beeindruckt hat mich gleich zu Beginn Günter Marksteins Statement:
"Wir sind zuerst für die Angler da, und wir wollen alles tun, um deren Wünsche und Forderungen zukünftig besser kennen zu lernen und dann auch umzusetzen".

Beeindruckend deswegen, weil das eben auch glaubwürdig rüberkam - nicht "belangloses Politgewäsch" wie man es sonst auch bei solchen Statements von Verbandsfunktionären und Politikern aus dem Fernsehen kennt.

Für uns also auch ein klarer Beweis dafür, dass wir richtig liegen damit, dem Bundesverband wie auch allen Landesverbänden bei uns sowohl im Forum wie im Magazin entsprechenden Platz einzuräumen. Sowohl dass sich die Verbände selber darstellen können wie auch, damit siedie Möglichkeit haben, direkt von der Basis zu erfahren, "was abgeht" und was gewünscht wird.

Das hatten wir zwar allen Landes- und Bundesverbänden schon vor 8 Jahren angeboten, aber gut Ding will halt manchmal Weile haben. Und immerhin, der DAV scheint die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt zu haben. Denn diese Idee kam ja nun diesmal vom Präsidenten, von Herrn Markstein selber.

Wir werden sehen, inwieweit die Verbände des DAV da nun wirklich in die Puschen kommen.

Selbstverständlich wurde auch über die Fusion diskutiert. Wie man auch hier im Forum an der Diskussion sieht, wird es da schon Zeit, einmal die Fakten zu sammeln und klar zu legen. 

Daher will ich das für mich wichtigste hier mal kurz zusammen fassen:

1.: *Es gibt keine automatische Fusion.*
Auch wenn vom DAV eine Fusion gewünscht wird, wird es darauf ankommen, wie man die Positionen durchsetzen kann. Es gibt sozusagen eine zwar nicht im Einzelnen genannte "Leitlinie" an Dingen, die man nicht aufgeben wird. Da wie immer bei Verhandlungen Kompromisse möglich sein müssen, wurden das aber nicht im Einzelnen ausgeführt, um die Verhandlungen nicht zu belasten. Fakt ist aber, dass der DAV nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen einer Fusion zustimmen wird.

2.: *Es besteht kein Zeitdruck!*
Wenn auch durch Veröffentlichungen (auch des DAV selber) teilweise der Eindruck entstanden sein mag, dass die Fusion bis Ende 2011 "durchgekloppt" worden sein soll, so ist dieser Eindruck falsch. Es gibt keinerlei Zeit- oder Termindruck, wenns fertig ist, ists fertig und dann erst wird fusioniert. Oder, siehe Punkt 1, man wird sich nicht einig, dann auch keine Fusion.

3.:* Gewässerfonds*
Auch hier nochmals die klare Aussage: Weder rechtlich noch durch die Verbandssatzung hat der Bundesverband Einflußmöglichkeiten auf die Gewässerfonds, die ja den jeweiligen Landesverbänden gehören. Es ist alleine deren Sache, was und wie sie damit umgehen. Ebenso ist es Sache der Landesverbände, ob diese in einem einzelnen Bundesland dann  auch fusionieren oder weiterhin getrennt arbeiten - auch hier hat der Bundesverband satzungsgemäß und rechtlich keinerlei Weisungsbefugnis.


Wie immer, wenn hart gearbeitet und geredet wird, sorgen gute Gastgeber für Getränke und einen Imbiß. Auch wenn Franz und ich kurz vorher einen originalen Berliner Döner verspeist hatten, kamen Getränke und Brötchen auch zu Ehren - zwischen all den Papieren, die sich da inzwischen auftürmten.

Sowohl Franz als auch ich hatten jedenfalls den Eindruck, als ob mit Herrn Markstein als Präsidenten, Philipp Freudenberg als Geschäftsführer und Herrn Salden, der zukünftig Öffentlichkeits- und Pressearbeit koordinieren soll, eine "Truppe" beieinander ist, die wirklich das Wohl der Angler im Auge hat - und zwar auch der Angler insgesamt, unabhängig davon, welchem Verein/Verband sie angehören oder ob es "freie Angler" sind..

Auf Grund dessen werden wir gerne mit unseren Möglichkeiten helfen, dass der DAV - Bundesverband wie auch die Landesverbände eine Plattform sowohl zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bei uns erhalten wie auch die Möglichkeit direkt mit den Usern hier zu kommunizieren. Wir hoffen, dass das auch so wahrgenommen wird vom Verband, wie wir bei den Gesprächen den Eindruck hatten.

Wir haben mit Philipp Freudenberg schon immer gut kooperiert und haben darüberhinaus auch ein persönlich sehr gutes Verhältnis, das scheint sich auch mit Herrn Markstein und Herrn Salden so abzuzeichnen und wir freuen uns darüber.

Unabhängig persönlicher Sympathien werden wir aber weiterhin selbstverständlich auch immer alles öffentlich machen, was wir an Kritikpunkten sehen, gerade auch im Zusammenhang mit den Gefahren und vor allem Chancen einer Fusion.

Dazu gehört z. B. dann auch, dass ivo uns ja Fragen mitgegeben hatte an den Präsidenten. Diese werden beantwortet werden und wir werden das hier wie auch im Magazin natürlich dann öffentlich machen. 

Und zum Abschluss noch ein Bild, das sicherlich die gute Atmosphäre bei dem Gespräch rüberbringen sollte:




Von links nach rechts:
Finkbeiner, Markstein, Freudenberg, Hollweck


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

hallo Thomas,

danke für die Info. Das ist ja doch eine klare Ansage, dass es eine Fusion nicht um jeden Preis geben wird. 
Deine vorangestellten Bemerkungen erklären ja den Zweck / Sinn eines anerkannten Naturschutzbundes deutlich genug.
Dass hier jetzt Details kommen, hatte ich auch nicht erwartet, dass würde ich etwaigen verhndlungspartner auch übel nehmen. Aber im Wesentlichen dürfte sich das ja mit dem Positionspapier decken. 
Ich vertrau Deinem gutem Gefühl.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> Ich vertrau Deinem gutem Gefühl.


Das ehrt mich zwar ;-))

Aber nicht umsonst steht auch das im Artikel ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2925408&postcount=250 ):


> Unabhängig persönlicher Sympathien werden wir aber weiterhin selbstverständlich auch immer alles öffentlich machen, was wir an Kritikpunkten sehen, gerade auch im Zusammenhang mit den Gefahren und vor allem Chancen einer Fusion.



Wir werden das alles mit Sympathie begleiten - aber beileibe nicht blind....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Das macht doch Hoffnung, das wir doch noch einen Verband haben der sich um das Wohl "seiner" Angler sorgt!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Das klingt doch schon eher nach dem DAV, den ich kennen gelernt habe :m

Die verpasste Anerkennung des Status Naturschutzverein ist natürlich ein Loch im Knie sonder Gleichen. Wenn ich an die ganzen renaturierten Tagebaue um Cottbus denke, die dem LAVB da durch die Lappen gegangen sind, kann mir als Karpfenangler die Tränen ins Gesicht drücken.

ABER (und das ist auch wichtig): es bedeutet nicht, dass der LAVB trotzdem nicht zum Zuge gekommen ist - es gibt viele Kooperationen mit den Pächtern/Eigentümern, die trotz des Fehlens dieser Naturschutzanerkennung zustande gekommen sind.

Insofern ist eine solche Anerkennung nicht Maß aller Dinge und sollte nicht als "Druckmittel" betrachtet werden. Es gibt immer Mittel und Wege ... oder wie sagt der Volksmund so schön: Wo ein Wille, da auch ein Gebüsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> Was spricht in Brandenburg dagegen?


Da musst Du den Landes- und nicht den Bundesverband fragen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> Derzeit steht doch immer noch der Zeitplan mit 2011.


Es gibt keinen Zeitplan und das steht auch so nirgends. Das ist schlicht der frühestmögliche Termin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Das ist Dein Eindruck. 
Beim Gespräch wurde klar gesagt, dass der falsch ist.
Und das ist dann hiermit auch öffentlich..

Da kann man dann den Verband auch drauf festnageln..


----------



## chivas (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist Dein Eindruck.
> Beim Gespräch wurde klar gesagt, dass der falsch ist.
> Und das ist dann hiermit auch öffentlich..
> 
> Da kann man dann den Verband auch drauf festnageln..




was spielt das für eine rolle für die ewig nörgelnden?

dass die fusion nicht um jeden preis kommt, wurde bereits mehrfach ausgeführt.
gleiches gilt damit schon selbstverständlich für den möglichen zeitplan.
dass der gewässerfonds nicht in frage steht, ebenfalls - und trotzdem wird dieser in jedem 2. post bemüht.

die "argumente" der kritiker wirst du nie so widerlegen können, dass es auch nur ansatzweise akzeptiert wird. egal wer was wann sagt - es kann nur dann richtig sein, wenn es in das denkmuster der nörgler paßt.

ich hab ja schon vor paar tagen gesagt, dass ich es schade finde, dass man (auch) hier nicht konstruktiv diskutieren kann. ich finde es nach wie vor schade und fast schon erschreckend, wie man die immer wieder gleiche gebetsmühle bemüht, obwohl ständig und "von ganz oben" immer wieder genau das gesagt wird, was man ja eigentlich hören will - aber aus welchen gründen auch immer einfach nicht akzeptieren kann oder mag. naja, vielleicht gehts ja auch nur um die imagepflege #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Auch bin da skeptisch und sehe Gefahren genauso wie Chancen (hat nix mit nörgeln zu tun).

Durch das Gespräch bin ich allerdings nun etwas optimistischer, da ich nicht den Eindruck hatte, als ob da beim DAV Leute zu Gange sind, die sich über den Tisch ziehen lassen oder die ihre Grundsätze vergessen..

Und wie gesagt:
Wir werden das weiterhin mit Sympathie, aber auch immer kritisch verfolgen und berichten..


----------



## chivas (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch bin da skeptisch und sehe Gefahren genauso wie Chancen



ich auch!!! und möglicherweise mehr als jeder der "gegner" hier.

aber ich stelle verbindliche aussagen nicht kategorisch in frage. ich akzeptiere die unumstößlichen fakten und erst recht die rechtslage.

und das ist ein erheblicher unterschied zum meckern aus prinzip, weil man sich ja mit jedem mittel das eine feindbild erhalten muß und wohl ebenso blind alles negative "des guten" ignoriert.

ob das mit nörgeln zu tun hat, sei dahingestellt - jedenfalls ist es nicht intelligent...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Kann ich so gut akzeptieren..


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



chivas schrieb:


> was spielt das für eine rolle für die ewig nörgelnden?
> .........................
> , vielleicht gehts ja auch nur um die imagepflege #h



Dann will ich mal ein wenig Imagepflege betreiben 

Hast Du schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass der ein oder andere ein paar Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel hat und so evtl. schon Erfahrungen mit Verlautbarungen "von ganz oben" gemacht hat?
Nicht das ich dem Bundesverband irgendwelche Winkelzüge unterstelle oder irgendwelches Taktieren jedweder Art.
Doch muß kritisches Hinterfragen bei solch fundamentalen Entscheidungen erlaubt sein und dies muß von der Basis kommen.
Die derzeitigen Verlautbarung über die geplante Fusion lassen eben Spielräume zu, da teils widersprüchliches geschrieben steht und somit dem geneigten Leser kaum offene Fragen beantwortet.

Thomas hat mit seinem Beitrag meine Skepsis tlw. entkräftet, aber eben nur zum Teil.

Im übrigen ist es in den Landesverbänden wie in  den Vereinen sehr oft so, dass mehr oder weniger "genickt" wird, egal was das Präsidium an Beschlüssen vorlegt.
Das ist Tatsache und kein "Dahergeplapper"
Da muß es ganz einfach einen Gegenpol geben, welcher kritisch hinterfragt.

Falls es Deine  Intelligenz verkraftet #h, schicke ich Dir gern per Mail einen Diskussionsbeitrag zum Thema Guiding an unseren Salmogewässern, welchen ich auf unserer letzten Verbandstagung vorgetragen habe.
Die Resonanz war überwältigend...

Viele Grüße,
René

PS:...versuche doch mal ein wenig Dein Feindbild hier im Forum zu entwirren


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> Thomas hat mit seinem Beitrag meine Skepsis tlw. entkräftet, aber eben nur zum Teil.


Mein Job ist nicht das "entkräften", sondern das berichten.
Schlüsse daraus muss dann jeder selber für sich ziehen, da werde ich auch niemanden dreinreden.


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Job ist nicht das "entkräften", sondern das berichten.
> Schlüsse daraus muss dann jeder selber für sich ziehen, da werde ich auch niemanden dreinreden.



Dann formuliere ich um:

"Thomas hat mit seinem Bericht vom Besuch beim Bundesvorstand des DAV meine Skepsis tlw. entkräftet"

besser so? |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Du kannst es doch ;-)))


----------



## chivas (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> d´accord



dito...

ps: ich hab kein feindbild, ich mag nur bestimmte verhaltensweisen nicht...

im übrigen hat der bundesvorstand des dav nichts gesagt, was bisher nicht schon völlig unzweifelhaft klar war. ich kann sicherlich nachvollziehen, dass die subjektive wertigkeit von fakten unterschiedlich ist, aber objektiv ist ein fakt nunmal ein fakt...


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



chivas schrieb:


> dito...
> 
> ps: ich hab kein feindbild, ich mag nur bestimmte verhaltensweisen nicht...
> 
> im übrigen hat der bundesvorstand des dav nichts gesagt, was bisher nicht schon völlig unzweifelhaft klar war. ich kann sicherlich nachvollziehen, dass die subjektive wertigkeit von fakten unterschiedlich ist, aber objektiv ist ein fakt nunmal ein fakt...



Da gebe ich Dir Recht.
Objektiv sind Fakten, Fakten.
Nur wie kann ich als Mitglied des DAV und Vorsitzender eines im DAV organisierten Angelvereins objektiv sein, wenn mich meine Mitglieder fragen, wie die Vereinigung von VDSF und DAV für uns ausgeht, bei vorliegendem Informationsmaterial von z.B. einem "Nichtanerkennen" des Positionspapiers des DAV, seitens des VDSF, welcher dieses nur als Information der Mitglieder des DAV sieht?

Zitat Wikipedia
_Thure von Uexküll. Er betrachtet Subjekt und Objekt unter der Einheit von Motivzusammenhängen. Das Subjekt ist den Spielregeln unterworfen, die für den Umgang mit dem Objekt gelten. _

ein weiteres Zitat sei mir noch erlaubt:
_Subjektivität der Objektivität (Abjektivität): Die Form von Erkenntnistheorie, nach der nur intersubjektive Erkenntnis möglich sei, nennt man Kritischen Rationalismus (Popper). Die Einschätzung einer Sache oder eines Zustandes als „objektiv“ beruhe demnach auf der subjektiven Einschätzung des Beobachters. Somit sei Objektivität nicht möglich, da sie stets der subjektiven Bewertung ausgesetzt sei._
|wavey:


----------



## Elbefischer (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Das alles wird uns Anglern aber nichts nützen! da die Landesfürsten weiterhin in Amt und Würden bleiben.
Ein Beispiel:
Da sich unsere Verbände ja nun lieb haben gestattet der VDSF nach 10 Jahren das auch DAV Mitglieder Jahreskarten für die Elbe bekommen.
Allerdings bezahlen VDSF Mitglieder für diese Karte 32€ und von uns DAV Mitglieder verlangen sie 110€, da können die doch gleich sagen das sie uns nicht wollen.
Und das Handling von Verbandsgewässern ist und bleibt Landessache.
Auch mir sind die Satmends und Einschätzungen der DAV Funktionären bekannt, aber das sind nur Weissagungen und Meinungen derer die ihr eigenes Handeln loben und befürworten.
Daher meine Meinung:  Auf keinen Fall sollten wir uns eingliedern lassen in einen Verband der International bedeutungslos ist.
Der VDSF ist weder von der CIPS noch von der EFA anerkannt und das aus gutem Grund.


----------



## Heecht (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

#q Da schreibt doch Ivo ständig von Fragen, die er dem DAV gestellt hat. Lass uns nicht dumm sterben. Gib sie uns mal zur Kenntnis. Falls ich sie übersehen habe - pardon. Wo stehen sie?
Ein Dachverband ist für mich eine große Chance für die deutschen Angler. #6 Wir müssen einfach in großen Karostrukturen denken. Kleinkariert sind nur die Ewiggestrigen. Habe mir die Mühe gemacht, die kleinen Karos im Forum zu zählen. Zum Glück sind es wenige, dafür aber immer öfter die gleichen.#h


----------



## Jose (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

großkariert ist schön plakativ, vermeintlich 'kleinkariertes' heißt  eigentlich 'salz&pfeffer'.

nu wissen wir, wo die würze ist



zitat Heecht: "Zum Glück sind es wenige, dafür aber immer öfter die  gleichen" 
 jau, mit so meinenden bin ich besonders gern in einem  (zwangs)dachverband, quäl mich...

lieber "ewiggestrig" (mit falten und erfahrung) als vollmundig und  blauäugig 'uptodate'

  meinst du wirklich, dass das der ton in so einer diskussion sein darf?

deine vermeintliche 'moderne' erinnert mich eher an längst überwunden geglaubte gleichschaltungen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Naja, ich kann irgendwie beide Seiten verstehen, weil ich  da auch irgendwo "zwischen den Stühlen sitze".....

Letztlich ist es ein reines Problem der Glaubwürdigkeit.

Wer verfolgt hatte, was von "Angler"Verbänden in den letzten Jahrzehnten in Deutschland so alles angerichtet wurde, der ist logischerweise skeptisch und froh darüber, dass es zwei Verbände gibt, so dass nicht eine "Einzelverbandsmeinung" zwangsläufig für alle Angler gilt.

Das nächste Problem ist der Föderalismus. Hier geht es ja um die Fusion der Bundesverbände, in der Praxis hat der "gemeine Angler" jedoch meist mit Entscheidungen zu kämpfen, welche von den jeweiligen Landesverbänden oder deren Untergliederungen getroffen wurden (gilt natürlich für DAV wie VDSF).. 

Und obwohl natürllich Bundesverbände und Landesverbände jeweils eigene Gremien sind, wird das von uns Anglern dann oft zusammen geworfen und ein Bundesverband für Fehlleistungen eines Landesverbandes in Haftung genommen - oder auch umgekehrt... Stärkt natürlich auch nicht gerade die Glaubwürdigkeit.

Gleichzeitig bekommen viele Angler von der Verbandsarbeit (ob regional, Land oder Bund) nicht viel mit - und wenn man mal was mitbekommt, sind es meist für Angler eher negative Auswirkungen. Auf der anderen Seite wollen dann aber die, welche da dann schnell am meckern sind, auch keine Verantwortung übernehmen und sich in Vereinsvorständen oder Verbänden engagieren.

Wenn dazu dann die bekannte bisher schlechte Informationspolitik ALLER Verbände kommt, wenn Ziele nicht klar definiert und besprochen werden, wenn die Basis kaum direkte Einflußmöglichkeiten hat, nimmt natürlich schnell der Unmut zu und das Vertrauen ab.

Sieht man dann noch, wie auch hier schon angesprochen, dass in vielen Vereinen und Verbänden einfach abgenickt wird, was "von oben kommt", macht es das auch nicht besser. Zu oft hat man bei Verbänden und auch den Vereinen (und da gehts nicht nur ums Angeln, ich glaube das kann man verallgemeinern) selber den Eindruck, dass da oft ältere Herrren die Ämter besetzen, von denen Böswillige behaupten könnten, dass sie das nur machen, weil sie zu Hause eh nix zu sagen haben.

Nimmt man all diese Faktoren zusammen, entsteht eben ein Bild, bei dem es klar ist, das vielen Anglern schlicht das Vertrauen in die handelnden Personen und Gremien der Verbände fehlt.

Auch ich selber bin da mehr als skeptisch.

Unser Besuch beim DAV hat mir einen Teil dieser Skepsis genommen. Weil eben Präsident, Geschäftsführer und Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter in diesem Gespräch persönlich glaubwürdig für uns rüberkamen.

Weil wir aber alle wissen, was in Verhandlungen alles passieren kann, bleibt eben nach wie vor ein Teil der Skepsis erhalten. Beim einen mehr, beim anderen weniger. Dass es bei mir momentan weniger ist, ist wirklich nur auf das persönliche Gespräch zurückzuführen.

Wollen die Verbände (alle!) also auch alle oder die Mehrzahl der Angler "mitnehmen", müssen sie es schaffen in ihrer (Öffentlichkeits)Arbeit das Vorabvertrauen, dass durch ein solches persönliches Gespräch bei mir entstanden ist, auf die Mehrzahl der Angler zu übertragen - also einfach eine Glaubwürdigkeit schaffen.

Oder anders gesagt:
Bis jetzt glaube ich ich perönlich den handelnden Personen, die ich kennen lernen durfte.
Die Verbände und ihre jeweiligen Gliederungen müssen aber ihre Glaubwürdigkeit erst noch beweisen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unser Besuch beim DAV hat mir einen Teil dieser Skepsis genommen. Weil eben Präsident, Geschäftsführer und Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter in diesem Gespräch persönlich glaubwürdig für uns rüberkamen.



Ich glaube, der DAV wurde in dieser Diskussion kaum in Frage gestellt. Und so überrascht die Stellungnahme auch nicht, sondern verstärkt nur das positive Bild dieses Verbandes.

Leider wird von denen, die jetzt " Hurra, es geht doch " schreien vergessen, dass da noch eine zweite Partei mit im Spiel ist.

Der VdSF nämlich, der sich ( aus vermutlich guten Gründen ) komplett aus der Öffentlichkeit zurückhält und im stillen Kämmerlein an seinen Strategien feilt. 

Dieses Verhalten, gepaart mit der Entwicklung der Vergangenheit, lässt nur ein Sträuben mit Händen und Füßen gegen diese Fusion zu. 

Denn nach der Fusion wird der VdSF es sein, der die Richtung vorgibt. Und dann kann man sich vermutlich mit Ex- (DAV) Funktionären am Wasser treffen und sich von diesen berichten lassen dass sie alles ernst gemeint haben, die Entwicklung aber leider eine andere als die gedachte Richtung genommen hat.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann irgendwie beide Seiten verstehen, weil ich  da auch irgendwo "zwischen den Stühlen sitze".....
> 
> Letztlich ist es ein reines Problem der Glaubwürdigkeit...



Ich sag nur: "Glaubwürdigkeit ist leider auch die Fähigkeit zu lügen ohne rot zu werden, wenn es der Sache dient."


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> Denn nach der Fusion wird der VdSF es sein, der die Richtung vorgibt.


Da werden vom DAV festzuschreibende Regularien gesucht und diskutiert, damit eben das nicht passieren kann. Die Zustimmung des VDSF dazu ist Vorausetzung für eine Fusion. 

Dass natürlich immer bei solchen Geschichten etwas schiefgehen kann, ist durchaus klar - aber nach meinem Eindruck sind sich die DAV - Oberen  dessen bewusst und wollen da entsprechende Vorsorge treffen.

Ich persönlich glaube einfach, dass der VDSF nicht weiss oder nicht mitbekomen hat, dass sich der DAV nicht einfach so "eingemeinden" lässt. Für mich bestejht da zwischen den Parteien noch sehr großer Diskussionsbedarf und ich sehe eine Fusion zwar am Horizont, aber nicht schnell kommen...


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der DAV wurde in dieser Diskussion  kaum in Frage gestellt.


 
  doch. wird und wurde er. insebsondere die verantwortlich handelnden.

  ob du das wahrhaben willst, oder nicht... zum glück ändert auch das  nichts an den tatsachen.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da werden vom DAV festzuschreibende Regularien  gesucht und diskutiert, damit eben das nicht passieren kann.


 


ivo schrieb:


> Nur das was schwarz auf weiß geschrieben steht hat  Bestand.



bin ja gespannt, wie die stellung dann dazu ist, wenn genau das "scharz auf weiß" vertraglich fixiert wird.

aber dann geht sicherlich irgend ne andere leier los xD (im zweifel wird wieder der gewässerfonds bemüht)


was den vdsf betrifft... wie gesagt - schaut euch mal die diskussionen zu diesem thema in anderen foren an. aber egal, auf der spielwiese internetforum darf sich eh jeder austoben - und es interessiert nur die mama, wenn dabei nen fleck auf die hose kommt


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



chivas schrieb:


> doch. wird und wurde er. insebsondere die verantwortlich handelnden.
> 
> ob du das wahrhaben willst, oder nicht... zum glück ändert auch das  nichts an den tatsachen.
> 
> ...



Dein Schreibstil irritiert mich ein wenig |kopfkrat

Kritik an den Kritikern 
aber "Null" Aussage.
Und Du fehlst weit, wenn Du denkst, dass diese Diskussion nur in den "anonymen" Internetforen stattfindet.
Es wird allerorten an der Basis kontrovers diskutiert und das nicht nur Samstagmorgen am Stammtisch oder bei der Bratwurscht zum Vereinsangeln. 
Nein es gibt auch noch Kollegen, die sich einbringen, die nicht alles "abnicken" und die sich Gedanken um die anglerische Zukunft machen.

Wo bzw. wie bringst Du Dich ein?
Bist Du in einem Verein, evtl. sogar in einem Vorstand (?)
oder beschränkt sich Dein mitwirken auch nur auf das "anonyme" Internet?

Übrigens... denk dran,
am Sonntag ist Muttertag
...nur wegen dem Fleck in der Hose #h

René


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dein Schreibstil irritiert mich ein wenig |kopfkrat
> 
> na immerhin...
> 
> ...



schönen feierabend ^^


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



chivas schrieb:


> Wo bzw. wie bringst Du Dich ein?
> Bist Du in einem Verein, evtl. sogar in einem Vorstand (?)
> oder beschränkt sich Dein mitwirken auch nur auf das "anonyme" Internet?
> 
> woran ändert das irgendwas?? bzw. was ändert was?




Deine Antwort, welche ja keine ist, da als Gegenfrage formuliert relativiert Dein Auftreten für mich,
zeigt sie mir doch, dass Deine Meinung und Dein Standpunkt zu dieser Thematik nicht über den Punkt "des sich Mitteilen" hinausgeht.
Das sei Dir unbenommen, da wir in einer Demokratie und einem freien Land leben.
Aber einen Anspruch auf Kritik an den Skeptikern hast Du für mich hiermit verwirkt, da wir genug von Selbstdarstellern haben, welche, wenn es darum geht anzupacken und "aktiv" mitzuwirken den Schwanz einziehen.

Ebenso schönen Feierabend

René


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

wir leben in einem freien land - da darf jeder denken, was er will


----------



## Pinn (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



chivas schrieb:


> wir leben in einem freien land - da darf jeder denken, was er will



Ehrlich? Und schreiben auch?


----------



## Jose (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



chivas schrieb:


> ... und es interessiert nur die mama, wenn dabei nen fleck auf die hose kommt



gruß an deine mama


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Elbefischer schrieb:


> Der VDSF ist weder von der CIPS noch von der EFA anerkannt und das aus gutem Grund.


 

Und wer weiß ob der neue Verband "wenn er kommen sollte" von der C.I.P.S und EFA überhaupt anerkannt wird???

@Thomas hat man dazu auch was geäussert angedeutet........???

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



> @Thomas hat man dazu auch was geäussert angedeutet........???


Nein, aber auch deswegen, da ich das nicht wusste und  daher nicht gefragt habe...
Werd ich aber nachholen...


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Das ist nett.

Wäre nämlich ein derber Rückschritt wenn das so kommen würde das die C.I.P.S.  ......dann sagt nöö ist net mehr warum auch immer,glaub ich zwar net,aber man hat schon Pferde kotzen sehen und das vor der Apotheke.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, da gerade hier "andere Baustelle", welche eventuell auch eine Fusion grundsätzlich in Frage stellt bzw. zumindest die Bedenken vieler nicht vermindert..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, da gerade hier "andere Baustelle", welche eventuell auch eine Fusion grundsätzlich in Frage stellt bzw. zumindest die Bedenken vieler nicht vermindert..
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652



....meine Gedanken beim Verfolgen der Thematik in HH. #d
Möge es vielen die Augen öffnen, etwas kritischer mit der "ach so tollen *Vereinigung*" umzugehen.
Mit dieser Vorgehensweise eines Vertreters des VDSF entfernen sich beide Parteien ein gehöriges Stück voneinander.

Mittagsgruß,
René


----------



## gründler (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Ja manche Tode müssen halt langsam gestorben werden ^^

Wie schon gesagt wurde es hat vor ca. 22 Jahren angefangen und man Predigt noch heute Wasser und säuft Wein,und nach einer Fusion werden auch andere merken wo vor hier die alten Hasen schon lange warnen.

#h


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Hallo,
um diese so wichtige Sache, egal ob man der Vereinigung positiv oder negativ gegenüber eingestellt ist, nicht in der Versenkung verschwinden zu lassen, nehme ich aktuelle Veröffentlichungen zum Anlass, den Thread wieder zu beleben.

Auf der Internetpräsenz des DAV werden in loser Folge Teilnehmer der sogenannten 12er Kommision zu Wort kommen und ihre Standpunkte darlegen.
Hier fndet ihr den "Aufmacher"

Als erstes kamen bzw. kommen ein Vertreter aus Sachsen-Anhalt sowie ein Kollege aus NRW zum darlegen ihrer Standpunkte, ihrer Überzeugungen und ihrer Maxime.
Schöne Sache und ein weiterer Schritt die Verhandlungen transparenter zu gestalten.
Mögen Ehrlichkeit und Fairness über Befindlichkeiten und Zwängen stehen.

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Danke für die Information!

Hört sich ja vernünftig an, schade das vom VDSF so gar keine Info kommt...

Ich glaube am liebsten würde ich als Einzelperson in den DAV eintreten, geht das ohne Verein?


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

das ist schön das man sich hier so ausgibig über den zusammenschluss von dav und den vdsf diskutiert jedoch wird das wenig aussagekraft bzw. bewegen wenn wir nicht zu den vereinsvorstand gehen und diese sich mit dem dementsprechenden landesvorsitz auseinander setzt.

meine persönliche meinung ist: vdsf soll vdsf bleiben  und Dav soll Dav bleiben.

nicht das ich etwas gegen vdsf habe nur ich würde ungerne in einem verein sein wo man kein ordentliches miteinander hat denn ich habe schon oft hier im forum gelesen das leute die im vdsf sind etwas gegen das angebliche " dunkeldeutschland, osten etc " haben. daher sage ich jeder kann angeln gehen und sich vorher erkundigen welche scheine von welchen verbänden notwenig ist und gut.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## gründler (6. August 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

Beim Anglertreff der Vereine in NDS an der Aue wird erstmalig ein Gastteam vom VDSF starten.

Manchmal ja manchmal geschehen noch Wunder,bleibt zu hoffen das es kein Schuss nach hinten wird in welcher form auch immer,und das versprechen bei Stellungnahmen eingehalten werden.

Mehr auf http://www.champions-team.de

lg


----------



## lonesome (6. August 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

ich fütter prinzipiell keine funktionäre. mir ist es egal.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



lonesome schrieb:


> ich fütter prinzipiell keine funktionäre. mir ist es egal.




Aber Du musst essen, was die kochen. Und da kommt so mancher Brei zusammen, der Schluckbeschwerden auslöst. 
Was spricht dagegen, Einfluß auf das Menue zu nehmen ?


----------



## lonesome (6. August 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber Du musst essen, was die kochen. Und da kommt so mancher Brei zusammen, der Schluckbeschwerden auslöst.
> Was spricht dagegen, Einfluß auf das Menue zu nehmen ?



Sag ich Dir gerne:

Mein "Haupthobby" ist Aquaristik. Da fühlt sich ebenfalls der VDA berufen die Angelegenheiten des Normalbürgers zu Regeln.
Die überfällige Ablösung der Vorstandspitze endete mit den Worten: "Das war so nicht abgesprochen". 

Das hat weder was mit Effiziens, Volksnähe, geschweige denn vom Puls der Zeit zu tun. Da wurden Sparten einfach nicht bearbeitet, weil die persönlichen Vorstands- Interessen vor gut 30 Jahren einen Stand erreicht haben mit dem die betreffenden in gut 10 Jahren beerdigt werden. Und das ist auch gut so. 

Mal abgesehen das die Aquarien -nicht immer auf Zuchtstandart- nach wie vor vor sich im Wohn und Kinderzimmer hinblubbern, regelte den Großteil der deutschen Gesetzgebung schlicht und ergreifend nicht unsere hiesigen Volksvertreter oder die sich dazu berufenen, sondern schlicht und ergreifen die EU wie auch die Exportländer.

So viel mal zu einem vll verwandten und vergleichbaren Teil von Verbandsangelegenheiten. Klar: Was hat ein Zierfisch im Aquarium mit nem Zander im Knal zu tun? Viel! Es sind Wirbeltiere und als Angler sollte man sich freuen nicht den Restriktionen des Tierhandels zu unterliegen.

Als weiteres Beispiel möchte ich unsere Bürobegebenheit von gestern anführen: Da macht die Tochter eines Kollegen eine Ausbildung. Sie ist 17. Bringt den Vertrag mit nach Hause damit die Eltern unterschreiben. Der Kollege prüft den Vertrag und das Teil wimmelt vor Fehlern.
Aufgesetzt hat den Vertrag eine große Gewerkschaft.

Was ich damit sagen will: Ich bin es so unendlich leid in diesem Land für jeden Sche*ß einen Pol und Gegenpol zu haben. Offen gestanden -so stehts in meiner Fußzeile- bin ich aus dem Thema angeln raus. Gewesen. Dachte ich jedenfalls. Und so habe ich mich hier zum Teil wirklich dussligen Fragen wieder auf Stand gebracht. 
Der einzige Unterschied neben für mich neuen Montagen aus den letzten 20 Jahren sind, um mich ans Wasser zu setzen, 3 Dinge:

- Waller hat Größenfreigabe (Als Schüler war es in Bo Döbel)
- Aal ab 50 cm
- weniger Kontrollen

Und diese Mindestmaße sind nicht mal in meinem vor 6 Wochen verlängerten Angelschein vermerkt. 
Wirklich alles was ich noch vom Angeln weiß stammt neben Gesprächen aus meinem Vorbereitungskurs des Bochumer Angelvereins. Lücken hab ich wieder bei Knoten, aber nach 22 Jahren denke ich darf das mal...

So what? Ich hätte bis jetzt nicht einen akuten Regelverstoß begangen der sowohl heute als auch vor 22 Jahren relevant gewesen wäre.

Erklär Du mir jetzt bitte warum ich Funktionäre füttern soll.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



lonesome schrieb:


> Erklär Du mir jetzt bitte warum ich Funktionäre füttern soll.



Was heißt füttern ?

Das Problem ist halt, dass wenn man nicht mitbestimmt, man bestimmt wird. Es ist nirgends so einfach einen demokratischen Prozess in Gang zu setzen, wie in puncto Angeln. 
Dafür muss man aber eben organisiert sein. 

Ansonsten mache genau die Typen, die Du (und ich) ablehnst genau das, was sie wollen. 

Im Grunde füttert man sie, indem man nix macht und sie gewähren lässt.


----------



## lonesome (6. August 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was heißt füttern ?
> 
> Das Problem ist halt, dass wenn man nicht mitbestimmt, man bestimmt wird.


deinen sachverstand in allen ehren. wirklich. aber wenn du dir dieses board anschaust kämpfst du exakt mit den problemen, die es richtung vda gab: foren werden nicht ernst genommen. ein kapitalfehler, denn nicht die bildzeitung, sondern foren geben ein stimmungsbild. sind meine 5 cent...


> Es ist nirgends so einfach einen demokratischen Prozess in Gang zu setzen, wie in puncto Angeln.
> Dafür muss man aber eben organisiert sein.


das ist doch der falsche ansatz. und offen gestanden ein überschätzter. demokratische prozesse beim angeln...
mal aus meiner perspektive weil ich zoohandlungszulassung habe:
ich darf einen untermaßigen zander nicht verwerten wenn ich ihn geangelt habe. ich darf ihn aber kaufen und wenn er maßig ist nicht ohne grund schlachten.
klingt erstmal völlig bescheuert, ist aber deutsche rechtssprechung. ich darf am angelegten koiteich weniger als am offenen gewässer. obwohl ich in alle richtungen ausgebildet bin!
der richtige ansatz in meinen augen wäre: fischen ist ein kulturgut. ebenso wie kuh essen gehört fisch auf den teller.
alles andere wird -in meinen augen- prinzipiell einer "humanitären diskussionsführung" unterliegen. darin ist auch meine abneigung zu c&r begründet. eine diskussion die ich jetzt nicht lostreten will. also: dazu bitte neuer thread!


> Ansonsten mache genau die Typen, die Du (und ich) ablehnst genau das, was sie wollen.


nimm mal den thread aus plz2 zum thema müll. das sind doch die wahren schweine. besoffen mit der bildzeitung am wasser. sorry, aber wenn schon mal... dann richtig 
und ja: das lehne ich ab. ich sitze in der natur und nehm auch ne kippenschachtel mit wenn sie neben mir liegt. alle finger sind dran, nix abgebrochen, es geht. Ich bin mit tages, verbands oder vereinskarte immer noch GAST IN DER NATUR.



> Im Grunde füttert man sie, indem man nix macht und sie gewähren lässt.



ich denke, solange man angeln nicht als kulturgut sieht fütterst du jeden veganer. wenn man mal ehrlich ist: ein aufzuziehender wurm zappelt. und das um sein leben. ein aspekt den du dann übertragen kannst auf den fisch. und wenn man bedenkt wie "leicht" fisch abgeschlagen wird... ist es die nötige härte die man zu dem hobby braucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wer ist dafür oder dagegen,DAV + VDSF*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199518


----------

